# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Setembro 2015



## Duarte Sousa (1 Set 2015 às 00:15)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2015 às 01:05)

Raios com densidade significativa:


----------



## lserpa (1 Set 2015 às 01:07)

Ainda não consegui concluir bem a direção da evolução... Nesta fase dá a sensação de se estar a expandir para oriente! 
Na última hora houve uma aumento significativo da atividade elétrica.


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2015 às 01:20)




----------



## Orion (1 Set 2015 às 13:48)

AzoresPower disse:


> Nada merecedor de aviso laranja por enquanto aqui na Terceira.



Durante a madrugada as células desenvolveram-se a sul do arquipélago. A chuva foi muito concentrada. É uma situação de difícil previsão. O alerta laranja vai ser mais um ao lado (faltam 2 horas e meia). Para S. Miguel a incerteza é a mesma.



AzoresPower disse:


> EDIT: Os meteogramas apontam para muita chuva amanhã na Terceira e São Miguel, mas já nem sei se me hei de fiar ou não.



O GFS continua a modelar mal. Por isso não é fiável.



Orion disse:


> Não esperes pela trovoada. De repente não há nada



Vendo a NOAA poucos relâmpagos houve. Ficou (quase) tudo a sul.



Orion disse:


>



A nova saída do ECM é muito semelhante à antiga. Continuo a duvidar da localização:


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2015 às 13:51)

Células interessantes perto do G. Ocidental. A que está mais à direita já está achatada, sendo por isso uma célula desenvolvida. As restantes duas (cima e esquerda ainda não chegaram a esse ponto):


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2015 às 14:01)

Evolução das células:











Nesta última imagem é possível ver a sombra, de pequena dimensão, da torre da célula mais desenvolvida.


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2015 às 15:03)

Muitos raios. A célula é muito forte:


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (1 Set 2015 às 16:03)

Boa tarde.
Aproveito esta situação de aproximação de mau tempo nos Açores para iniciar a minha participação aqui no fórum. É do meu interesse e, dadas as minhas perspetivas (amadoras) sobre o assunto, achei interessante, tanto quanto partilhar a minha opinião, dialogar e aprender mais com todo o pessoal aqui presente.
Quanto ao tempo que vai fazer, penso que, com 99,9% de certezas, irá fazer trovoada e chuva forte nos grupos central e oriental, sendo de alertar para a ocorrência de trovoada com aguaceiros, no grupo central, entre as 21h e as 06h de dia 2, especialmente, com especial incidência no Pico, Terceira, São Jorge e Faial. A partir da tarde no grupo central, também é necessário acompanhar à hora o tempo que irá fazer. De momento, parece-me plausível a ocorrência, em alguma daquelas 4 ilhas, a ocorrência de trovoada intensa.
No que respeita ao grupo oriental, espero que a partir das 00h/03h se comece a verificar condições para chuva forte e trovoada; embora não me pareça que a trovoada tenha tanta importância quanto em algumas ilhas do grupo central, penso ser razoável pensar que, nas próximas 20 horas, a chuva mais intensa se registará na ilha de São Miguel.
É preciso, agora, seguir as atualizações que serão feitas, mas, pelo conhecimento básico que tenho dos céus, e que vem do conhecimento popular e alguma instrução em livros, verifico que são céus de chuva forte e trovoada. Se vier sol ao longo da tarde, nada disto compromete a previsão de trovoada, pois até é benéfico para entrar mais calor na atmosfera. Desde que, se nos virarmos de costas para o lado do vento em altitude, e a corrente em altitude venha da esquerda, então vem trovoada.
Cumprimentos


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2015 às 17:40)

Já parece haver uma maior concordância entre o GFS e a realidade (16h):











O GFS modela dois picos na chuva nos Grs. Central e Oriental (próximas 24 horas). As células mais severas estão a sudoeste do Grupo Oriental. Ver-se-á a evolução. A trovoada passou há pouco entre os Grs. Central e Ocidental. Já em relação ao ECM, este parece estar mais preciso:






No tefigrama das Lajes, haviam boas condições para chuva, se houvesse convergência na baixa atmosfera. A atmosfera estável acima dos 400 hPa não ia ajudar na convecção. Curiosamente assistiu-se à degradação de uma célula ao passar perto da Terceira (9-13h):































Em Ponta Delgada, céu muito nublado especialmente por nuvens altas. Chuva muito fraca. Sta. Maria pode receber algo mais:


----------



## lserpa (1 Set 2015 às 18:05)

Por cá, está a passar tudo a poucos km da costa, o céu por vezes ameaça desabar, mas não passa disso..
É interessante, se repararmos, as células estão a fazer um corredor e sem tocar nas ilhas centrais e orientais, é como se fitassem as ilhas! O que é certa é a minha frustração... Lolol, se acontecer como está modelado vou ficar a assistir e não receber nada...


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2015 às 18:27)




----------



## Orion (1 Set 2015 às 18:32)

A humidade relativa do ar acima continuará a ser um problema:


----------



## lserpa (1 Set 2015 às 18:34)

Orion disse:


>


A imagem não está disponível, pelo menos não consigo ver


----------



## lserpa (1 Set 2015 às 18:36)

@Orion, já consigo ver... 
Entretanto, finalmente cai um aguaceiro moderado


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Set 2015 às 19:05)

Boa Tarde 

Aqui por Angra caiu um aguaceiro fraco há sensivelmente uma hora mas de momento continuamos com um dia muito cinzento mas sem precipitação ...


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2015 às 20:09)

Nova saída:







24 horas depois escrevo o mesmo. Este evento continua a ser uma tremenda desilusão.


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2015 às 21:51)

Chove fraco em Sta. Maria. A convecção continua muito longe:





















Acho que o IPMA desistiu de acompanhar esta situação e de tentar percebê-la. Emite um aviso laranja de quase 24 horas por prevenção Está tudo à nora. Infelizmente este tipo de eventos é mais comum do que deveria ser (falhanço brutal dos modelos).


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (1 Set 2015 às 22:22)

Orion, eu acho que vou começar a refazer os meus cálculos básicos e altamente incompletos para concluir se faz trovoada ou não... Que se passa para os modelos estarem tão desorientados?? O que é certo é que, pela leitura do modelo das 06h, confirmado pelo modelo das 12h, me pareceu que a "tempestade" ia reduzir de intensidade até cerca da meia-noite... e só depois iria fortalecer... O GFS parece sugerir o "Inchar" de uma "mancha" de humidade elevadíssima aos 700hpa junto a São Miguel (parece consequência do efeito orográfico da ilha), que, juntamente com os movimentos verticais intensos que estão previstos acontecer entre o grupo central e São Miguel, parece concluir a possibilidade de convecção nesta ilha, na zona oeste... Claro que o CAPE e o LI serão limitadores desta situação, mas não serão totalmente impeditivos... Para mim, acho que há condições para precipitação por vezes forte, e algumas trovoadas... Pessoalmente espero pela mudança de paradigma a partir das 00h. Mas a mudança poderá ser bem mais lenta...


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2015 às 23:15)

Bruno Amaral disse:


> Orion, eu acho que vou começar a refazer os meus cálculos básicos e altamente incompletos para concluir se faz trovoada ou não... Que se passa para os modelos estarem tão desorientados??



Sarcasmo? Não, obrigado. Nada do que escrevi foi invalidado pelas tuas intervenções. Os avisos do IPMA falharam, e estão a falhar, miseravelmente até agora. É um facto. Assumo que te estejas a basear no GFS. Ora, também este modelo não tem estado lá muito bem nos últimos dias. Se leres melhor, eu não escrevi que a situação não ia mudar no futuro. Escrevi sim que tem sido uma desilusão. É um facto. Como bónus, recomendo a leitura da primeira frase desta publicação:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-acores-e-madeira-setembro-2015.8388/#post-504941


----------



## lserpa (1 Set 2015 às 23:20)

Este evento continua a deixar muito a desejar... Nesta fase, a perturbação principal deslocaram-se mais para sul do arquipélago e umas dezenas de km para Leste. A atividade está mais concentrada e mais restrita a essa área específica, possivelmente,  nesta situação em concreto, apenas Santa Maria poderá ser brindada com alguma precipitação  forte... A não ser que haja alguma alteração de padrão.
Os modelos continua, a apontar para um aumento de atividade, o GFS aponta mesmo para um desenvolvimento interessante na ilha Terceira, mas, mais uma vez, as localizações da convecção não correspondem com o panorama atual...












A orientação das células é NE.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (1 Set 2015 às 23:25)

Orion disse:


> Sarcasmo? Não, obrigado. Nada do que escrevi foi invalidado pelas tuas intervenções. Os avisos do IPMA falharam, e estão a falhar, miseravelmente até agora. É um facto. Assumo que te estejas a basear no GFS. Ora, também este modelo não tem estado lá muito bem nos últimos dias. Se leres melhor, eu não escrevi que a situação não ia mudar no futuro. Escrevi sim que tem sido uma desilusão. É um facto. Como bónus, recomendo a leitura da primeira frase desta publicação:
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-acores-e-madeira-setembro-2015.8388/#post-504941



A figura de estilo utilizada foi um desabafo e uma forma subtil de concordar consigo, Orion... do género: "realmente o modelo GFS está a falhar por diversas vezes- como diz- logo vamos tentar procurar outras formas de tentar estimar o tempo nas horas seguintes!". Não o queria ofender, mas se o fiz, foi na minha ignorância... E sinceramente até tenho concordado consigo em várias coisas! Mas como não concordo totalmente acho que a minha opinião também tem direito a ser lida...


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2015 às 23:27)

Nova previsão do IPMA:

https://pt-pt.facebook.com/dra.ipma.pt

Faço o resumo: Chuva/aguaceiros e possibilidades de trovoadas para todas as ilhas.

Prevejo uma ligeira alteração nos avisos. Nem deram o aviso vigente no _facebook_. Provavelmente para não lerem críticas. Novamente, o ECM começa mal:






No G. Oriental o AROME está, felizmente, bastante sóbrio.



Bruno Amaral disse:


> A figura de estilo utilizada foi um desabafo e uma forma subtil de concordar consigo, Orion... do género: "realmente o modelo GFS está a falhar por diversas vezes- como diz- logo vamos tentar procurar outras formas de tentar estimar o tempo nas horas seguintes!". Não o queria ofender, mas se o fiz, foi na minha ignorância... E sinceramente até tenho concordado consigo em várias coisas! Mas como não concordo totalmente acho que a minha opinião também tem direito a ser lida...



Sendo assim, peço desculpa. Entendi mal  A sua opinião tem todo o direito a ser lida. Tanto que li e respondi.


----------



## lserpa (1 Set 2015 às 23:38)

Bem, vendo o composito do Eumetsat, airmasses, a área que neste momento está a Oeste do arquipélago e que está menos ativa, não é tão rica em humidade em comparação ao "spot" ativo a sul do arquipélago...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Desculpem a qualidade da imagem...


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2015 às 23:40)

Indo ao GFS, 18h:





















Vai ser uma autêntica lotaria. Quem apanhar uma célula estacionária pode ter alguns problemas. O GFS indica os grupos central e oriental como alvos. Quanto ao IPMA, creio que, e como já escrevi, não fazem a mínima ideia de onde pode ocorrer.

Nota: O LI tem menos importância porque é um evento maioritariamente nos níveis médios da atmosfera. Os gradientes térmicos não variam muito:


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (1 Set 2015 às 23:46)

lserpa disse:


> Bem, vendo o composito do Eumetsat, airmasses, a área que neste momento está a Oeste do arquipélago e que está menos ativa, não é tão rica em humidade em comparação ao "spot" ativo a sul do arquipélago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LSerpa, a possibilidade que vejo para possível ocorrência de trovoada, depois da que falei aqui à tarde no meteopt.com, é a originada pelo pequeno núcleo depressionário que passará ao largo do grupo central. Aí, parece que haverá humidade suficiente, CAPE e LI suficientes, e movimentos convectivos intensos na borda do núcleo... E de reparar o significativo diferencial de humidade entre a borda do núcleo e o núcleo em si, o qual parece ter tendência a afetar mais o Faial, São Jorge e Terceira... Que achas?


----------



## lserpa (1 Set 2015 às 23:50)

Orion disse:


> Indo ao GFS, 18h:
> 
> Vai ser uma autêntica lotaria. Quem apanhar uma célula estacionária pode ter alguns problemas. O GFS indica os grupos central e oriental como alvos. Quanto ao IPMA, creio que, e como já escrevi, não fazem a mínima ideia de onde pode ocorrer.


Yap, como já tinha referido anteriormente, o GFS está a modelar uma tremenda carga de água, algures perto da Terceira, ou São Miguel, isto para as 20:00 de amanhã... Mas modela, neste caso para as 14:00, uma célula a SE de São Miguel e de seguida, muda essa célula na run seguinte uns km para norte, apanhado a Terceira... Na minha opinião aí já poderá estar a induzir um erro... Ou não!


----------



## lserpa (1 Set 2015 às 23:59)

Bruno Amaral disse:


> LSerpa, a possibilidade que vejo para possível ocorrência de trovoada, depois da que falei aqui à tarde no meteopt.com, é a originada pelo pequeno núcleo depressionário que passará ao largo do grupo central. Aí, parece que haverá humidade suficiente, CAPE e LI suficientes, e movimentos convectivos intensos na borda do núcleo... E de reparar o significativo diferencial de humidade entre a borda do núcleo e o núcleo em si, o qual parece ter tendência a afetar mais o Faial, São Jorge e Terceira... Que achas?


A última hora está praticamente sem DE's... E o RDT para já só mostra células a dissipar um pequeno desenvolvimento vertical muito a sul do arquipélago... Ou seja, para já tudo pacífico... Não quer dizer que este cenário mude dentro de algumas horas....
Mas os modelos estão a dar-se mal na generalidade... Espero que tenhas razão, mas já estou farto de levar "tampas" dos modelos estes dias lolololol


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 00:00)

Brutal tormenta:


























Apanhar uma célula destas não é um aviso amarelo de trovoada dispersa. É um aviso laranja, se não vermelho, para trovoada persistente e concentrada.


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2015 às 00:05)

Ya, e está insistentemente estacionária.... O RDT volta a dar desenvolvimento lento.
Já esteve em dissipação à pouco.... Ou seja, para já está a manter-se...


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2015 às 00:07)

A partir de certa altura ignorem modelos, passa-se a modo de nowcasting, modelos são só para dar uma ideia inicial e geral do que pode vir aí, modelos são notoriamente maus em vastas superfícies oceânicas aonde não há sondagens, não é por acaso que quando há furacões tem que fazer voos de reconhecimento a semear sondas por todo o lado para alimentar modelos.

Está pujante de facto, mas se repararem, a parte mesmo activa ainda está a alguma distância, o resto são nuvens altas geradas lá.
De qualquer forma é para ir acompanhando com atenção o movimento lento da parte mais activa.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (2 Set 2015 às 00:07)

lserpa disse:


> A última hora está praticamente sem DE's... E o RDT para já só mostra células a dissipar um pequeno desenvolvimento vertical muito a sul do arquipélago... Ou seja, para já tudo pacífico... Não quer dizer que este cenário mude dentro de algumas horas....
> Mas os modelos estão a dar-se mal na generalidade... Espero que tenhas razão, mas já estou farto de levar "tampas" dos modelos estes dias lolololol


Talvez esteja a ser um pouco otimista de mais eheheh...  mas onde houver uma célula duradoura destas, há tempestade violenta!


----------



## Afgdr (2 Set 2015 às 00:21)

Boa noite!

Estou ainda em Vila Franca e neste momento, o céu apresenta-se muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco/bonançoso.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado/encoberto e caiu um ou outro aguaceiro fraco/pingos.

*Imagem de satélite das 23h00 UTC
*






Bem-vindo ao fórum, @Bruno Amaral!


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 00:28)

Depois de rajadas de vento há bocado,  em PDL.


----------



## Afgdr (2 Set 2015 às 00:34)

Orion disse:


> Depois de rajadas de vento há bocado,  em PDL.



Aqui em VFC, também chove, mas por enquanto a chuva é fraca.


----------



## AzoresPower (2 Set 2015 às 00:44)

Boa noite.

Sigo com vento moderado com algumas rajadas fortes, chuva fraca.

Seguirei atentamente a situação amanhã, mas devido à minha escassez de conhecimentos a nível de previsão limitar-me-ei a ler as vossas publicações e a informar sobre o estado do tempo aqui em Angra do Heroismo 

Aproveito também para dar as boas vindas ao Bruno Amaral, sempre bom aumentar a comunidade açoriana aqui neste fórum.


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2015 às 00:59)

Sim, já me esquecia também de dar as boas vindas ao @Bruno Amaral...


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (2 Set 2015 às 01:03)

Obrigado, Afgdr, AzoresPower e lserpa!


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 01:08)

Sta. Maria está em perigo:


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2015 às 01:09)

Uma rajada agora vinda do nada bem poderosa!!


----------



## mcpa (2 Set 2015 às 01:35)

Orion disse:


> Sta. Maria está em perigo:





Demais!!! Loooool
Por Ponta Delgada continua a cair umas pingas, mas nada de mais, pelo menos por enquanto! Vamos a ver se desta não volta a ser uma desilusão!!!


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2015 às 01:40)

Começa a chover aqui, (pouco), pelo RDT uma célula de desenvolvendo rápido firmou-se há pouco bem perto do Faial... Possivelmente esta chuva deverá estar associada. 
Nota para o vento, está a aumentar bem!! Deve andar entre os 40/50km/h com rajadas... Não disponibilizo as leituras da minha estação, porque com este quadrante são totalmente influenciadas pelas casas.... Mesmo assim já passou os 35kmh...


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2015 às 01:47)

Cá está a célula


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2015 às 03:47)

Até agora precipitação fraca no Grupo Oriental característica das bigornas das grandes células que continuam agarradas aos "pontos quentes", quase imóveis.
Pelas outras ilhas aguaceiros fracos ocasionais, raros.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (2 Set 2015 às 09:12)

Bom dia!
Tenho acompanhado a situação ao longo da noite e verifico que, nas próximas horas, o grupo central será afetado de maneira violenta por uma célula em formação desde há 2 horas. Este grupo será afetado pelo núcleo depressionário, o qual tem movimentos ascendentes extremamente intensos, pontualmente, condições para convecção bastante favoráveis, e um diferencial de humidade em altitude com  a sua borda significativo. Desta mistura explosiva espero ver, até às 15h de hoje, uma célula de grandes dimensões, cuja base irá passar, de acordo com a última atualização, por cima do grupo central. Devido a esta situação espero chuva pontualmente forte e trovoadas, por vezes intensas junto ao núcleo da depressão. 
Quanto ao grupo oriental, também deverá ser afetado por aguaceiros/chuva fortes, com trovoadas pontualmente também, mais para a noite, embora a distância temporal exija esperar por mais atualizações de modelos.


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2015 às 10:06)

Já andaram umas células mais pequenas no grupo central


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (2 Set 2015 às 10:53)

Penso que existe grande probabilidade de ocorrência de precipitação forte e trovoada pontualmente intensa, especialmente na ilha do Faial (e Pico também), a partir das 11h/12h, até às 14h/15h... Veremos!


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 11:08)




----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 11:10)




----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Set 2015 às 11:20)

Bom dia a todos ...

O dia por aqui amanheceu chuvoso mas por agora a coisa em termos de precipitação acalmou um pouco ... Até agora nada de muito extraordinário ... Apenas mais um dia de mau tempo ...

Aproveito também para dar as boas vindas ao novo membro do fórum o @Bruno Amaral ... Quantos mais testemunhos existirem no fórum melhor para entendermos o que se passa nas nossas ilhas ...


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 11:22)

Nas próximas 24 horas a corrente de sudoeste deve continuar (ignorando os pormenores da saída do GFS). As condições de instabilidade podem continuar:


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2015 às 11:28)

Há uma hora rebentou uma nova célula mas foi mesmo ao lado, a oeste do Grupo central.
Outra que estava a sudoeste dissipou-se antes de chegar.


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 11:35)

Orion disse:


> Nas próximas 24 horas a corrente de sudoeste deve continuar (ignorando os pormenores da saída do GFS). As condições de instabilidade podem continuar:



São sempre interessantes e explosivas semelhantes correntes:






Se a crista e o cavado se deslocarem para leste, tal como o ECM indica, as células poderão ser um pouco mais abrangentes nos grupos atingidos.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (2 Set 2015 às 11:36)

Podem consultar este site? Prevê rajadas de 113 km/h para a Horta, hoje, e 111 km/h em Ponta Delgada... Prevê quantidades de chuva superiores à da trovoada... Está a bater mal, não está?
http://www.accuweather.com/pt/pt/horta/271979/daily-weather-forecast/271979?day=1


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (2 Set 2015 às 11:38)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Bom dia a todos ...
> 
> O dia por aqui amanheceu chuvoso mas por agora a coisa em termos de precipitação acalmou um pouco ... Até agora nada de muito extraordinário ... Apenas mais um dia de mau tempo ...
> 
> Aproveito também para dar as boas vindas ao novo membro do fórum o @Bruno Amaral ... Quantos mais testemunhos existirem no fórum melhor para entendermos o que se passa nas nossas ilhas ...


Obrigado, Wessel1985!


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 11:43)

Não consigo publicar imagem mas no Flight 24, um voo da Avianca (AVA14) que viaja entre Cali e Madrid mudou ligeiramente a sua rota perto do G. Central para evitar o mau tempo. Está neste momento a sobrevoar S. Miguel.


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 11:54)

Bruno Amaral disse:


> Podem consultar este site? Prevê rajadas de 113 km/h para a Horta, hoje, e 111 km/h em Ponta Delgada... Prevê quantidades de chuva superiores à da trovoada... Está a bater mal, não está?
> http://www.accuweather.com/pt/pt/horta/271979/daily-weather-forecast/271979?day=1



Se uma estação apanhar uma célula anormalmente forte não é impossível. Acho mais difícil a previsão de trovoada até 6ª feira 

O tefigrama de hoje será muito interessante de facto


----------



## Agreste (2 Set 2015 às 12:04)

Orion disse:


> Se a crista e o cavado se deslocarem para leste, tal como o ECM indica, as células poderão ser um pouco mais abrangentes nos grupos atingidos.



Vem um sistema frontal atrás, a calma necessária para as explosões convectivas pode não durar muito.


----------



## vitamos (2 Set 2015 às 12:07)

Bruno Amaral disse:


> Podem consultar este site? Prevê rajadas de 113 km/h para a Horta, hoje, e 111 km/h em Ponta Delgada... Prevê quantidades de chuva superiores à da trovoada... Está a bater mal, não está?
> http://www.accuweather.com/pt/pt/horta/271979/daily-weather-forecast/271979?day=1



Quantidades de chuva superiores a quantidade de trovoada?? 

Seja como for.... O Accuweather é a penas um output (como existem outros) de modelos meteorológicos... Por conseguinte a fiabilidade deste género de sites de previsão é reduzida, pelo que devem ser consultados com as devidas reservas. Nestas situações, a análise de modelos (globais e/ou mesoscalares) aliada à previsão oficial e ao sempre necessário nowcasting são preferíveis.


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Set 2015 às 12:20)

Por aqui o tempo continua muito nublado e a intensidade do vento tem vindo a aumentar à medida que vão passando as horas ... Permanece tudo calmo no que á precipitação diz respeito ...

EDIT 1 (11:45 ) - Recomeçou a chuva fraca por Angra ... Céu continua muito nublado ...


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 12:48)

Certamente ouviu-se trovoada nas Flores:


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Set 2015 às 12:59)

Imagem da câmara da SpotAzores da animação nas Flores ...


----------



## AzoresPower (2 Set 2015 às 13:15)

O tempo está agreste aqui em Angra do Heroísmo. É daqueles dias que parece estar a anteceder uma boa chuvada.






Vejo Santa Maria e o Triângulo na rota de 2 células bem desenvolvidas mas de movimento lento.


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 13:32)

Parece uma tromba d'água, vista da Horta:


----------



## Afgdr (2 Set 2015 às 13:35)

Boa tarde!

Aqui na Lagoa, cai uma chuva fraca e o vento sopra bonançoso.




Wessel1985 disse:


> Imagem da câmara da SpotAzores da animação nas Flores ...




Na última hora, caíram 11 mm nas Flores.







Registou-se também precipitação fraca no Corvo (0,1 mm), em Santa Maria (0,1 mm)  e no Nordeste, em São Miguel (1,2 mm).







No Grupo Central, tudo a zeros.


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 13:36)

Estranho de facto. Já não aparece bem:


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (2 Set 2015 às 13:36)

vitamos disse:


> Quantidades de chuva superiores a quantidade de trovoada??
> 
> Seja como for.... O Accuweather é a penas um output (como existem outros) de modelos meteorológicos... Por conseguinte a fiabilidade deste género de sites de previsão é reduzida, pelo que devem ser consultados com as devidas reservas. Nestas situações, a análise de modelos (globais e/ou mesoscalares) aliada à previsão oficial e ao sempre necessário nowcasting são preferíveis.


Desculpe, foi uma distração... quantidades de chuva superiores às de precipitação! * Deve ter sido de muito madrugar...


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 13:44)

@lserpa viste este fenómeno?

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...madeira-setembro-2015.8388/page-5#post-505108



Bruno Amaral disse:


> Desculpe, foi uma distração... quantidades de chuva superiores às de precipitação! * Deve ter sido de muito madrugar...



Continua confuso


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 13:51)

Bom, já enviei foto para o IPMA. Eles lá confirmarão com o radar das Lajes.

Amanhã ver-se-á melhor no _timelapse _disponiblizado.


----------



## Afgdr (2 Set 2015 às 14:04)

*12h45 UTC
*


----------



## AzoresPower (2 Set 2015 às 14:06)

Aguaceiro moderado aqui no centro de AH e já me relataram que na zona oeste o tempo está com muita chuva e vento.


----------



## Afgdr (2 Set 2015 às 14:17)

Muita chuva no Corvo na última hora... O pluviómetro contabilizou 15,4 mm.







Foram registados também 4,5 mm nas Flores, 2,1 mm no Nordeste, 0,5 mm na Graciosa, 0,3 mm em Angra do Heroísmo, 0,2 mm no Aeroporto de PDL e 0,1 mm em Santa Maria.


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Set 2015 às 14:17)

Confirmo totalmente o relato do AzoresPower ...

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado aqui por Angra há coisa de 15 minutos e foi no meu entender até agora a situação mais intensa no que diz respeito à precipitação por aqui ... O céu continua muito ameaçador e parece que vai desmoronar a qualquer momento ... Tempo muito escuro ...


----------



## Hazores (2 Set 2015 às 14:19)

Bom dia....
Confirmo na zona oeste da ilha está a chover e com algum vento... tudo dentro da normalidade para um evento desta natureza.


----------



## AzoresPower (2 Set 2015 às 15:06)

Está tudo tão perto mas ao mesmo tempo tão longe...


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2015 às 15:29)

Estou bem ocupado hoje, e não consigo acompanhar e ver a evolução disto...mas, chove torrencialmente por estes lados (faial) também já trovejou


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2015 às 15:36)

Cá vai... 
Agora na freguesia da feteira Faial.


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 16:13)

Ambiente hostil para eventos severos:


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2015 às 16:30)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Aqui na Lagoa, cai uma chuva fraca e o vento sopra bonançoso.
> 
> ...


0 no Faial!!.? Chuviscou o dia inteiro! Estranho!!


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2015 às 16:38)

Neste momento a chuva acalmou bastante, estou bastante curioso para ver quanto acumulou!! Pena eu não ter dados da minha estação... 
Ps:. Ainda chove, mas com muito menos intensidade


----------



## Afgdr (2 Set 2015 às 17:25)

lserpa disse:


> 0 no Faial!!.? Chuviscou o dia inteiro! Estranho!!




Na última hora, muita chuva na Horta... *31,0 mm*!

No Pico, também foi registada muita chuva, tendo a estação acumulado 23,3 mm.








Foram ainda acumulados 3,2 mm em São Jorge, 0,1 mm em Angra do Heroísmo e 0,7 mm no Nordeste.

Às 13h, a estação do Corvo registou 12,5 mm e a de Angra registou 2 mm. Nas restantes estações do Grupo Central, na do Nordeste e na de Santa Maria, os acumulados não chegaram a 1 mm.

Às 14h, o acumulado mais alto foi 1,1 mm, registado na Horta, tendo as restantes estações que registaram precipitação (Angra, São Jorge, Nordeste e Santa Maria) não atingido também 1 mm.


----------



## AzoresPower (2 Set 2015 às 17:46)

Chove torrencialmente aqui.


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2015 às 17:52)

A RHA em São Caetano também tem valores muito interessantes. 
Rate por hora é brutal


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 17:54)

Célula intensa a passar ao largo de S. Miguel. A escuridão é indicadora. 











Está uma grande ventania na cidade de PDL. Pela nuvem lenticular tão baixo na atmosfera, nos Mosteiros não está melhor.


----------



## AzoresPower (2 Set 2015 às 17:57)

Aqui em Angra chove há sensivelmente 1 hora. Houve uns 15 minutos de chuva torrencial, muito forte mesmo. Ainda chove, moderado a forte.


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2015 às 18:07)




----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 18:12)

Aguaceiros e_ virga _(chuva) nas Flores:






Mais visível nesta câmara:


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Set 2015 às 18:14)

Confirmo o testemunho do AzoresPower ...

Muita chuva mesmo na última hora aqui por Angra do Heroísmo ... 

Saí agora do meu local de trabalho na baixa de Angra e as ruas já eram autênticas ribeiras ... Um autêntico dilúvio em pouco tempo ...

Agora sim este evento mostrou a sua força por aqui pois até agora não tinha se passado nada de muito fora do normal ... Entretanto enquanto escrevo vai continuando a chover com intensidade média a forte ...


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 18:17)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Confirmo o testemunho do AzoresPower ...
> 
> Muita chuva mesmo na última hora aqui por Angra do Heroísmo ...
> 
> ...



Queria ver se clareava mas não tem acontecido. Uma coluna vertical negra na direção da Terceira. Se faz parte da célula que está a descarregar, transcende-me por completo


----------



## AzoresPower (2 Set 2015 às 18:18)

Conhecendo a localização da estação do IPMA aqui em Angra, não me parece que esta traduza a intensidade da chuva que aqui caiu. Eu que me encontro de momento numa encosta da serra da Ribeirinha digo que a Atalaia estava há pouco um lago.


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Set 2015 às 18:28)

Aqui por Angra parou de chover neste momento mas foram pelo menos uns bons 60 minutos a cair água de uma forma continua ... Veremos se esta é somente uma pausa ou se temos mais chuva ainda por vir ...


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 18:28)

Eumetsat (11:22UTC):


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2015 às 18:32)

Do Aqua às 15:10 UTC


----------



## Manecas (2 Set 2015 às 18:42)

Boas tardes a todos!
A estação de São Jorge, salvo erro, está colocada no aeroporto, e não está a traduzir o que realmente se está a passar na ilha.
Aqui pela zona do Topo, desde pelo menos as 14h00, está a cair um autêntico diluvio, mas quando digo diluvio, é algo mesmo assustador. Os caminhos parecem ribeiras e as ribeiras parecem rios... Nada de vento nem trovoadas, apenas chuva e com muita abundância.
É nestas altura que gostaria de ter uma estação para registar o que se passa nesta ponta da ilha.


----------



## AzoresPower (2 Set 2015 às 18:45)




----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2015 às 19:18)

Acumulados horários de hoje. Há algumas estações de S.Miguel (RHA) com acumulados do dia superiores a 25mm.






Edição: as colunas do lado direito são o resumo desde o início do mês.


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Set 2015 às 19:51)

Boas ... Dizer que por aqui chove novamente de uma forma contínua e intensa há um período considerável de tempo ... 

É caso para dizer que a água veio toda de uma só vez ... Há muito tempo que não via um diluvio destes por aqui e vamos a ver se esta intensidade não vai trazer problemas nas freguesias junto às ribeiras ... Caso saiba de alguma novidade irei colocar
	
 aqui ...

Um abraço @Manecas e que tudo corra bem ai por São Jorge ... É muito positivo ter relatos dessa ilha por cá ... 

EDIT1 (18:58) - Devido à chuva intensa parece que já houve problemas na Via rápida ...


Acidente na Via Rápida sentido Praia - Angra, zona da ponte/aeroporto, antes das bombas de gasolina.

As duas vias estão ocupadas, circula-se nesta altura com dificuldade. FONTE - Rádio MyTopFM


----------



## AzoresPower (2 Set 2015 às 20:01)

Wessel, acidente na via rápida, sabes de alguma coisa? Este temporal deve ter ajudado.

EDIT: Editaste.


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2015 às 20:03)

Já vi pelo menos uma foto de uma cheia na ilha Terceira, penso ser na terra chã


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2015 às 20:05)

Cá está, foi partilhada no Info@zores... Desconheço a autoria


----------



## AzoresPower (2 Set 2015 às 20:06)

Se continua a chover intensamente até ao final do alerta, deve haver mais problemas.


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Set 2015 às 20:09)

AzoresPower ainda não sei mais informações relativas ao acidente na Via Rápida ...

A verdade é que a Terceira vê-se a mãos com um dilúvio enorme como há já muito tempo não acontecia ... Cheias e acidentes serão prováveis de acontecer pois a água é tanta que a visibilidade é quase nula ... Aguardemos por mais informações ...

EDIT1 (19:17) - Entretanto continua a chover aqui por Angra como se não houvesse amanhã ... A coisa parece estar para durar ...


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 20:26)

Wessel1985 disse:


> AzoresPower ainda não sei mais informações relativas ao acidente na Via Rápida ...
> 
> A verdade é que a Terceira vê-se a mãos com um dilúvio enorme como há já muito tempo não acontecia ... Cheias e acidentes serão prováveis de acontecer pois a água é tanta que a visibilidade é quase nula ... Aguardemos por mais informações ...
> 
> EDIT1 (19:17) - Entretanto continua a chover aqui por Angra como se não houvesse amanhã ... A coisa parece estar para durar ...



É só mesmo na Terceira. No Pico há sol.






Deve estar quase a passar.


----------



## Manecas (2 Set 2015 às 20:27)

@Wessel1985 Parece que não é só por aqui que a coisa está má...
Por aqui continua a chover copiosamente, parece que de repente os céus decidiram mandar a água toda que já deveria ter vindo... acredito que algures por estas zonas, já deve ter acontecido alguma derrocada! Já vi fotos de pastos que não levam mais água!! Se isto continua (como parece), vai haver estragos... ai vai vai... Setembro entra em força!! 

Impressionante, na cam do spot azores, nas Velas e Calheta ta sol :/


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2015 às 20:30)

Mais 10,3 mm a somar aos 14,2 da hora anterior, em Angra do Heroísmo (IPMA), mas isto só até hora e meia atrás.

Entretanto em S.Miguel intensifica-se a chuva nas zonas mais elevadas.






Santa Maria mantém-se com chuva fraca, tem apenas a extensa bigorna por cima.

Em São Caetano no Pico não chove desde há 50 minutos.


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 20:35)

Manecas disse:


> Por aqui continua a chover copiosamente,



Efeito orográfico supostamente. Em S. Jorge as nuvens são baixas. Na Terceira é convecção. São coisas diferentes. S. Jorge é uma parede, como já foi escrito. Está ao mesmo nível, mais coisa menos coisa, da estação de S. Caetano no Pico (700 mts). Logo recebem muito mais chuva.

O vapor de água serpenteia. E está concentrado na Terceira:


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2015 às 20:41)

*48,5 mm* acumulados hoje em Santa Luzia, Terceira.

*18,5 mm* na última hora (das 18:35 às 19:35 locais=utc)

e continua a chover copiosamente, *49,3 mm;*

*50 mm*


----------



## Ober (2 Set 2015 às 20:47)

Chove diluvianamente por S. Miguel nesta altura. O dia virou noite. Os caminhos são autenticas ribeiras pelos meus lados


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2015 às 20:50)

Sem radares nem estações, avaliar a precipitação nestes grupos Ocidental e Central é quase impossível.


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2015 às 20:50)

Ober disse:


> Chove diluvianamente por S. Miguel zona oeste nesta altura. O dia virou noite. Os caminhos são autenticas ribeiras pelos meus lados



Onde é a Várzea?

A estação de Mosteiros está a subir o acumulado.


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 20:52)

Ober disse:


> Chove diluvianamente por S. Miguel nesta altura. O dia virou noite. Os caminhos são autenticas ribeiras pelos meus lados



... e o tempo finalmente mudou...


----------



## Ober (2 Set 2015 às 20:52)

StormRic disse:


> Onde é a Várzea?



Não estou na Várzea mas sim Livramento. (zona oeste) 
Várzea é ao lado dos Mosteiros e depois dos Ginetes


----------



## Ober (2 Set 2015 às 20:53)

Livramento é perto das praias de Ponta Delgada. Chove tremendamente forte por aqui


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2015 às 20:54)

Os maciços das Furnas e da Tronqueira têm recebido os maiores acumulados. Sete Cidades tem pouco até agora.


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Set 2015 às 20:54)

Por aqui continua a chover copiosamente desde há pelo menos uma hora e qualquer coisa ... 


Céu muito carregado e tempo muito escuro ... Em relação a São Jorge ... A Vila do Topo é o sítio mais próximo da Terceira e portanto poderá estar a apanhar também com a chuva mais do que outros locais de São Jorge ...


----------



## AzoresPower (2 Set 2015 às 20:55)

Por aqui continua a chover como se não houvesse amanhã.

StormRic, é pena só haver essa estação em AH, porque noutros locais os valores devem ser bem mais elevados.


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2015 às 20:55)

Ober disse:


> Livramento é perto das praias de Ponta Delgada. Chove tremendamente forte por aqui



Então está mesmo a começar desse lado.


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2015 às 20:56)

AzoresPower disse:


> Por aqui continua a chover como se não houvesse amanhã.
> 
> StormRic, é pena só haver essa estação em AH, porque noutros locais os valores devem ser bem mais elevados.



É verdade, há mais estações mas o pluviómetro não está operacional, parece.

Santa Luzia, Terceira, *52,6 mm*, não pára.


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2015 às 21:02)

*34 mm* em duas horas, total 53,9 mm (Santa Luzia).

A estação das Lajes não tem valores periódicos mas indica um total de 32mm.


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Set 2015 às 21:03)

Confirmo @StormRic ...

Não pára mesmo ... Quando parece que vai acalmar um pouco lá volta a aumentar a intensidade da chuva ... Está a chover hoje o que não choveu Agosto todo ...

Estou curioso é para saber relatos do companheiro @Azor ... Ele mora para o lado oeste de São Miguel e por lá também deve de estar animado ...


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2015 às 21:05)

IPMA de Angra, 23,9mm das 19h às 20h (uma hora atrás) e não parou de chover desde então. Vai haver problemas de certeza infelizmente.

São totais de alerta vermelho. 48,4mm em três horas e continua.


----------



## AzoresPower (2 Set 2015 às 21:06)

O user @faroeste tem uma estação nas 5, será que os dados não estão disponiveis?


----------



## faroeste (2 Set 2015 às 21:08)

Agora parou um pouco por cá. Vamos com acumulado de 78.9 mm.


----------



## AzoresPower (2 Set 2015 às 21:10)

faroeste disse:


> Agora parou um pouco por cá. Vamos com acumulado de 78.9 mm.



Obrigadissimo pela resposta, mesmo quando me lembrei da tua estação 

Se por ai parou, Ribeirinha continua a chover.

A tua estação é disponível online?


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2015 às 21:11)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Estou curioso é para saber relatos do companheiro @Azor ... Ele mora para o lado oeste de São Miguel e por lá também deve de estar animado ...



Não há valores de precipitação elevados por esse lado de S.Miguel, mesmo nas montanhas os acumulados são apenas moderados.


----------



## AzoresPower (2 Set 2015 às 21:13)

@faroeste , podes publicar os parciais horários?


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2015 às 21:16)

Santa Luzia continua a subir, *57,4 mm*.


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2015 às 21:19)

Chove forte especialmente no maciço oriental em S.Miguel, mas não há acumulados horários a chegar sequer perto dos 10 mm.

Não chove em Santa Maria.


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 21:25)

faroeste disse:


> Agora parou um pouco por cá. Vamos com acumulado de 78.9 mm.





StormRic disse:


> Santa Luzia continua a subir, *57,4 mm*.





AzoresPower disse:


> Se por ai parou, Ribeirinha continua a chover.



Vendo o SAT24 parece que sobre a Terceira há um foco convectivo com força moderada que tem causado chuva na última hora.

Adição:



> Alguém consegue uma imagem melhor do que esta? Mal se distingue o que se passa nas duas ilhas, Terceira e S.Miguel.



@StormRic clica aqui.


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2015 às 21:25)

Alguém consegue uma imagem melhor do que esta? Mal se distingue o que se passa nas duas ilhas, Terceira e S.Miguel.







Esta é de há 25 minutos atrás.


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2015 às 21:27)

60,7mm, *16,5mm* nos últimos 60 minutos, isto ainda é bem forte na Terceira.


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2015 às 21:35)

Já está online: http://www.wunderground.com/persona...SAN3#history/tdata/s20150902/e20150902/mdaily

> 60 mm em quatro horas, é bem dentro do alerta vermelho (60 mm/6h).


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 21:37)

A convecção persiste na Terceira. Devem ser esperados aguaceiros locais fortes e persistentes.


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2015 às 21:37)

Houve ali uma que rebentou na Terceira, e umas nuvens altas a passar por cima meio que esconderam.


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 21:42)

Ficará por saber. Ou a convecção é insuficiente para aumentar a violência da célula, as condições acima são hostis (estabilidade) ou um pouco das duas coisas. O pormenor mais importante é saber quanto tempo a célula ficará estacionada. A sul a duração mede-se em horas.


----------



## AzoresPower (2 Set 2015 às 21:45)

StormRic disse:


> Já está online: http://www.wunderground.com/persona...SAN3#history/tdata/s20150902/e20150902/mdaily
> 
> > 60 mm em quatro horas, é bem dentro do alerta vermelho (60 mm/6h).



Mais uma estação no centro da cidade.

Uma na zona Norte, uma no Porto Judeu-Ribeirinha e uma nos Biscoitos era de valor. Isto a somar à estação do aeroporto das Lajes e dava uma boa cobertura.

Pela imagem do Sat24, a célula já se afasta da Terceira?


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 21:49)

AzoresPower disse:


> Uma na zona Norte, uma no Porto Judeu-Ribeirinha e uma nos Biscoitos era de valor. Isto a somar à estação do aeroporto das Lajes e dava uma boa cobertura.



Trocava-se isso tudo pelo radar.



AzoresPower disse:


> Pela imagem do Sat24, a célula já se afasta da Terceira?



As imagens têm um desfasamento de +-20 mins. Tendo em conta o corrente evento, não será chocante se a célula continuar estacionária durante mais algum tempo (horas num caso extremo).

Adição: Vendo a última imagem do Sat24, a situação continua igual.

Adição 2: Para ver a situação basta clicar neste sítio e atualizar a imagem a cada 20 mins. A animação arranca por si:

http://www.sat24.com/zoomloop.aspx?ir=true&region=af&lat=37&lon=-21


----------



## faroeste (2 Set 2015 às 21:56)

Vamos com acumulado de 92.1 mm .
esta estação não disponibiliza dados. pena.


----------



## AzoresPower (2 Set 2015 às 21:56)

Sim, o radar seria o mais importante.

 A chuva continua por aqui. *66,8 mm *na estação do IPMA e *77 mm* na estação do Alto das Covas.


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2015 às 21:59)

AzoresPower disse:


> Sim, o radar seria o mais importante.
> 
> A chuva continua por aqui. *66,8 mm *na estação do IPMA e *77 mm* na estação do Alto das Covas.



As ribeiras devem estar qualquer coisa!! Já deverão andar a rebentar pelas costuras não?


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2015 às 21:59)

A chuva nas montanhas em S.Miguel já atinge valores consideráveis, superiores a 30mm em 6 horas, especialmente no maciço da Tronqueira.


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2015 às 22:00)

Não é propriamente a célula que está estacionária mas a atmosfera que continua a gerar novas e novas células na mesma zona.Tem sido norma no último dia, a diferença é que agora calhou numa zona em que está a afectar a Terceira.


----------



## AzoresPower (2 Set 2015 às 22:02)

Foto tem 1 hora, José Sousa no grupo Info Açores.


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2015 às 22:02)

AzoresPower disse:


> *66,8 mm *na estação do IPMA



Onde obtiveste esse total?


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2015 às 22:03)

Entretanto, rebenta mais uma célula ao largo do grupo central e nova banda a entrar no Ocidental!


----------



## AzoresPower (2 Set 2015 às 22:03)

StormRic disse:


> Onde obtiveste esse total?



WunderGround da estação de Sta. Luzia (é a do IPMA). 69 mm agora.


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2015 às 22:04)

AzoresPower disse:


> Foto tem 1 hora, José Sousa no grupo Info Açores.


Pois... Está qualquer coisa de fenomenal!!


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2015 às 22:05)

lserpa disse:


> Entretanto, rebenta mais uma célula ao largo do grupo central e nova banda a entrar no Ocidental!


Parece pela localização ser na terceira, ou bem perto


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 22:06)

21:00. A perturbação continua imóvel.


----------



## AzoresPower (2 Set 2015 às 22:07)

Muita água precipitável localizada entre o Grupo Central e Oriental, o lugar onde rebentou a célula que o @lserpa referia, parece-me.

EDIT:






Com o rebentamento de células no Grupo Central e a nova banda a entrar no Ocidental, talvez este evento não fique por aqui.


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2015 às 22:09)

Orion disse:


> 21:00. A perturbação continua imóvel.


Realmente o gfs previa algo do género... Num post de ontem fiz referência a dizer que deveria ser um cálculo falhado... Pás pelos vistos está lá!!


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2015 às 22:10)

Saturadissimo!!!


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2015 às 22:11)

AzoresPower disse:


> WunderGround da estação de Sta. Luzia (é a do IPMA). 69 mm agora.



Não sabia que essa era a do IPMA e que punha os dados no WU.

*24,1 mm *em Angra das 20h às 21h. 

Não batem certo os valores. Percebi bem o que disseste?


----------



## Hazores (2 Set 2015 às 22:14)

Pela zona oeste chove muito forte novamente...Existem ribeiras com caudais elevados....


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2015 às 22:15)

Em termos gerais até se nota um claro declínio da instabilidade nas últimas horas, mas nas imediações da Terceira continuam a nascer pequenas células umas atrás das outras.


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2015 às 22:16)

Surge mais uma célula na mesma zona.. Algures perto da terceira


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2015 às 22:16)

*72,5 mm em quatro horas, alerta vermelho, estão à espera de quê?*

Edição: o que eu queria dizer era aviso vermelho, mas penso que se justifica o alerta mesmo.


----------



## AzoresPower (2 Set 2015 às 22:17)

StormRic disse:


> Não sabia que essa era a do IPMA e que punha os dados no WU.
> 
> *24,1 mm *em Angra das 20h às 21h.
> 
> Não batem certo os valores. Percebi bem o que disseste?



Eu estava em crer que é a do IPMA, porque a do IPMA também é ali, Sta. Luzia (antes da igreja). Mas posso estar enganado.

Esses 24,1 mm em Angra eram expectáveis, pelo que eu aqui tenho visto.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (2 Set 2015 às 22:17)

Quanto a São Miguel, as minhas atenções estão voltadas para o período 22h-03h, onde também existe alguma semelhança de condições com as verificadas esta tarde na Terceira... Mas se ocorrer um evento em São Miguel nas próximas horas, este terá alguma componente elétrica, e talvez não tanta precipitação...


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 22:20)

StormRic disse:


> *72,5 mm em quatro horas, alerta vermelho, estão à espera de quê?*



O grande problema é: Emitem o aviso até que horas? O aviso é para o futuro, não para o passado. E estes avisos abrangentes têm sido emitidos devido à pouca certeza local dos fenómenos.

21:15, sem alteração no satélite.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Set 2015 às 22:21)

StormRic disse:


> Não sabia que essa era a do IPMA e que punha os dados no WU.
> 
> *24,1 mm *em Angra das 20h às 21h.
> 
> Não batem certo os valores. Percebi bem o que disseste?


Está perto da do IPMA mas não é a do IPMA. A estação é uma Easy Weather, provavelmente devem estar bem perto uma da outra  Vai com um bom acumulado no entanto:
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IANGRADO6


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2015 às 22:24)

Orion disse:


> O grande problema é: Emitem o aviso até que horas? O aviso é para o futuro não para o passado. E estes avisos abrangentes têm sido emitidos devido à pouca certeza local dos fenómenos.


Pois exato... Por exemplo, está tarde caíram em uma hora 31mm cá na Horta, entretanto nas restantes ilhas à exceção da terceira, esses valores foram inferiores... Assim teriam que colocar o grupo todo com aviso vermelho... O que não corresponde à realidade... Se fosse por ilha faria sentido. Por grupo é totalmente descabido...


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Set 2015 às 22:24)

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IAORESAN3

85mm nesta Davis.


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2015 às 22:28)

lserpa disse:


> Pois exato... Por exemplo, está tarde caíram em uma hora 31mm cá na Horta, entretanto nas restantes ilhas à exceção da terceira, esses valores foram inferiores... Assim teriam que colocar o grupo todo com aviso vermelho... O que não corresponde à realidade... Se fosse por ilha faria sentido. Por grupo é totalmente descabido...


Ps:. O valor da Horta é laranja...


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Set 2015 às 22:29)

Não sejam egoístas e mandem chuva para o Continente


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2015 às 22:30)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não sejam egoístas e mandem chuva para o Continente


Vai chegar o dia lololol


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Set 2015 às 22:33)

lserpa disse:


> Vai chegar o dia lololol


Ahaha se for pelo gfs não chega nunca! Nem 1 mm está previsto para a minha zona!! Aproveitem bem!!!


----------



## AzoresPower (2 Set 2015 às 22:34)

Há quanto tempo eu não via tanta chuva. Chove sem parar desde as 16h. A chuva acalmou há pouco, mas agora voltou torrencial de novo. Está a ficar perigoso, esperemos que não dure a noite toda.

A estação do Alto das Covas (WunderGround) leva 89,2 mm, dos quais 49,8 nas últimas 3 horas. Isto é, digamos, alto.

Curiosamente, nem 1 descarga elétrica.


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2015 às 22:34)

SpiderVV disse:


> Está perto da do IPMA mas não é a do IPMA. A estação é uma Easy Weather, provavelmente devem estar bem perto uma da outra  Vai com um bom acumulado no entanto:
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IANGRADO6





SpiderVV disse:


> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IAORESAN3
> 85mm nesta Davis.



Bastante condizentes os dados de ambas as estações, logo credíveis. É muito litro de água em relativamente pouco tempo, umas 4 horas.


----------



## AzoresPower (2 Set 2015 às 22:36)

Santa Luzia IPMA


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2015 às 22:37)

*82,8 mm* na IPMA da Terceira, só até há hora e meia atrás. Ness altura Santa Luzia acumulava 54 mm.

Santa Luzia nesta hora e meia tem mais cerca de 20mm, o total pode ir assim já perto dos *100 mm* na IPMA.

Alto das Covas tem *89,2 mm* neste momento.


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2015 às 22:38)

StormRic disse:


> *82,8 mm* na IPMA da Terceira, só até há hora e meia atrás. Ness altura Santa Luzia acumulava 54 mm.
> 
> Santa Luzia nesta hora e meia tem mais cerca de 20mm, o total pode ir assim já perto dos *100 mm* na IPMA.


 pero es mas de rojo!!!


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 22:39)

Dois anos depois, um evento semelhante ao de Porto Judeu pode-se repetir:

http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...ores-ainda-ha-19-familias-desalojadas-1597279

http://www.rtp.pt/acores/local/porto-judeu-pode-vir-a-ser-vitima-de-novas-cheias-som_33215

21:30, sem alteração no satélite.



AzoresPower disse:


> Curiosamente, nem 1 descarga elétrica.



Não há, pelo menos até agora, condições para isso.


----------



## Hazores (2 Set 2015 às 22:40)

Hoje percebe-se que facilmente a estação de Angra ultrapassará os 100 mm de precipitação
Continua a chuva forte...


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2015 às 22:40)

Chuva em S.Miguel continua  a aumentar.
Há acumulados horários superiores a 10mm e mesmo 20 mm.

35 mm em duas horas no maciço da Tronqueira.


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2015 às 22:48)

Os valores com fundo cinzento estão em actualização.


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2015 às 22:51)

84mm e 94 mm nas WU de Angra.

Há informações locais?


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 22:55)

21:45, a convecção ainda está sobre/próxima da Terceira mas os topos mais altos surgem ao largo da ilha. Ainda assim deve-se esperar mais do mesmo, ou seja, chuva moderada a forte e persistente.


----------



## AzoresPower (2 Set 2015 às 22:56)

Eu estou agora na Ribeirinha, chove "desalmadamente" .

@StormRic


----------



## Hazores (2 Set 2015 às 22:57)

StormRic disse:


> 84mm e 94 mm nas WU de Angra.
> 
> Há informações locais?


Das informações que vou obtendo através da comunicação social e das redes sociais ribeiras um pouco por toda a ilha com caudais elevados, lençóis de água nas estradas, sendo em locais de difícil circulação automóvel


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2015 às 22:59)

E continua. Nem são células muito intensas, mas são umas atrás das outras em redor da Terceira,


----------



## AzoresPower (2 Set 2015 às 23:05)

Pelo telemóvel não consigo, alguém cole aqui os vídeos da Rádio Horizonte Açores e do Ricardo Laureano. Às 9 Sta Bárbara e Casa da Ribeira.


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2015 às 23:08)

Vince disse:


> E continua. Nem são células muito intensas, mas são umas atrás das outras em redor da Terceira,



Parece que a ilha funciona como um trampolim e deve ser a metade oriental que recebe mais chuva. Na continuação do movimento as células atingem a tropopausa já a Leste da ilha, mas nem precisam disso para largarem uma boa quantidade a meio da evolução. Também em S.Miguel é o lado oriental da ilha que está a receber mais precipitação, embora o fluxo seja de oeste.


----------



## faroeste (2 Set 2015 às 23:11)

nova atualização até ao momento 125.1mm.
Quando vai parar?


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 23:17)

StormRic disse:


> Na continuação do movimento as células atingem a tropopausa já a Leste da ilha, mas nem precisam disso para largarem uma boa quantidade a meio da evolução.



Estão muito longe de chegar lá:






Devem é estar a esbarrar contra uma camada estável e algo húmida. Bastaria o ar acima estar seco para a precipitação ser rapidamente reduzida (aliado aos ventos algo rápidos acima).



faroeste disse:


> Quando vai parar?



Já escrevi. Deverá ser o equivalente ao evento tropical anual que se tem cá no sítio


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 23:20)

StormRic disse:


> Também em S.Miguel é o lado oriental da ilha que está a receber mais precipitação, embora o fluxo seja de oeste.



O fluxo nos níveis médios, de onde vem a humidade toda, é de sudoeste.


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2015 às 23:21)

StormRic disse:


> Parece que a ilha funciona como um trampolim e deve ser a metade oriental que recebe mais chuva. Na continuação do movimento as células atingem a tropopausa já a Leste da ilha, mas nem precisam disso para largarem uma boa quantidade a meio da evolução. Também em S.Miguel é o lado oriental da ilha que está a receber mais precipitação, embora o fluxo seja de oeste.



A atmosfera na região está muito saturada de humidade, basta haver convecção moderada para transformar tudo em água de forma muito eficiente. Quanto à localização, já ontem à noite e ao longo do dia de hoje havia zonas aonde nasciam umas atrás das outras. Como essas zonas não calhavam próximo ou numa ilha, nada de especial se passava. Agora calhou. Mas felizmente agora até nem tem o carácter explosivo que tiveram antes.


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2015 às 23:21)

Caminho do meio, Ilha terceira. Penso ser em São Brás... Se estiver errado que me corrigem.... Foto Top FM


----------



## AzoresPower (2 Set 2015 às 23:23)

Em Sta. Bárbara a ribeira está basicamente ao nível da ponte.


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2015 às 23:23)

Orion disse:


> Estão muito longe de chegar lá:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ali a oeste das Flores parece estar a chegar à tropopausa... Topos vermelhos... Mas também sou ligeiramente daltónico Lolol


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2015 às 23:24)

Incrível, outro total horário superior a 20mm, é o terceiro e o quinto superior a 10mm: 21,2mm das 21 às 22h.

*93,7 mm* em *cinco* horas (aviso vermelho: >60/6h).
104,0mm hoje.


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2015 às 23:26)

StormRic disse:


> Incrível, outro total horário superior a 20mm, é o terceiro e o quinto superior a 10mm: 21,2mm das 21 às 22h.
> 
> *93,7 mm* em *cinco* horas (aviso vermelho: >60/6h).
> 104,0mm hoje.


Esta quase a dobrar o valor...


----------



## Hazores (2 Set 2015 às 23:27)

lserpa disse:


> Caminho do meio, Ilha terceira. Penso ser em São Brás... Se estiver errado que me corrigem.... Foto Top FM


Caminho do Meio é de S. Carlos, que pertence à freguesia de S.Pedro Angra do Heroísmo


----------



## AzoresPower (2 Set 2015 às 23:27)

O faroeste vai com 125 mm. Isto é o total do mês passado , arrisco-me a dizer.


----------



## Turlu (2 Set 2015 às 23:28)

lserpa disse:


> Caminho do meio, Ilha terceira. Penso ser em São Brás... Se estiver errado que me corrigem.... Foto Top FM


Parece ser em São Mateus da Calheta, perto da Quinta das Mercês


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 23:30)

AzoresPower disse:


> Com o rebentamento de células no Grupo Central e a nova banda a entrar no Ocidental, talvez este evento não fique por aqui.



Este evento irá progressivamente misturar-se com o sistema frontal em aproximação, especialmente a ocidente.


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2015 às 23:33)

Bem!! Isto na Terceira é umas atrás das outras!!!


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 23:35)

Confirmo. Formou-se uma tromba de água junto ao Pico. As imagens estão espectaculares. As nuvens põem a descoberto o funil. A maioria das pessoas nem se deve ter apercebido :

http://www.spotazores.com/cam/28/0

Clicar na funcionalidade _timelapse_. A tromba teve uma duração extremamente breve. Provavelmente a orografia da montanha ajudou na génese.


----------



## AzoresPower (2 Set 2015 às 23:36)

Já não chove.


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2015 às 23:39)

Orion disse:


> Confirmo. Formou-se uma tromba de água junto ao Pico. As imagens estão espectaculares. As nuvens põem a descoberto o funil. A maioria das pessoas nem se deve ter apercebido :
> 
> http://www.spotazores.com/cam/28/0
> 
> Clicar na funcionalidade _timelapse_. A tromba teve uma duração extremamente breve. Provavelmente a orografia da montanha ajudou na génese.


Qual foi a hora, para ser mais fácil de ver?


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2015 às 23:42)

Orion disse:


> Estão muito longe de chegar lá:



Realmente nessa imagem é que se vê bem.

Actualização dos acumulados até às 21:00 utc:


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 23:43)

lserpa disse:


> Qual foi a hora, para ser mais fácil de ver?



Funil inteiro, 00:23/00:24. Fazer pausa várias vezes para melhor visualização.


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 23:45)

AzoresPower disse:


> Já não chove.



Os topos mais altos surgem a sul nas últimas 2 imagens de sat. A intensidade da chuva deve ser menor.


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2015 às 23:47)

[ QUOTE="Orion, post: 505323, member: 3817"]Funil inteiro, 00:23/00:24. Fazer pausa várias vezes para melhor visualização.[/QUOTE]sul, centro ou norte?


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2015 às 23:51)

lserpa disse:


> [ QUOTE="Orion, post: 505323, member: 3817"]Funil inteiro, 00:23/00:24. Fazer pausa várias vezes para melhor visualização.


sul, centro ou norte?[/QUOTE]
Consegues fazer um print e sinalizar? Não estou a conseguir ver...


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 23:52)

lserpa disse:


> [ QUOTE="Orion, post: 505323, member: 3817"]Funil inteiro, 00:23/00:24. Fazer pausa várias vezes para melhor visualização.


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2015 às 23:57)

Orion disse:


>


Estava à procura de algo mais pequeno!!!!  E faz sentido, localiza-se (antecede) a célula... Poderá ser uma área de updraft...


----------



## Gerofil (3 Set 2015 às 00:08)

A linha de instabilidade com alguma organização que mais contribuíu para a precipitação atingiu sobretudo a Ilha Terceira, teve uma orientação sudoeste/nordeste e um deslocamento para nordeste.





Fonte: ImapWeather


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 00:11)

Uma célula com um desenvolvimento interessante a sudeste da Terceira. Ao menos esta não acrescenta(rá) mais chuva.


----------



## lserpa (3 Set 2015 às 00:16)

Bem, para os alemães, o tempo vai ser mais do mesmo... Previsão a 48h 
Mais chuva e trovoadas para o arquipélago.


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 00:16)

Orion disse:


> A tromba teve uma duração extremamente breve. Provavelmente a orografia da montanha ajudou na génese.





Spoiler: 8 frames do time-lapse








































Aproximadamente 10 minutos entre a formação da base do funil e a dissipação.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Set 2015 às 00:16)

É impressionante como ainda não houve trovoada por aí


----------



## lserpa (3 Set 2015 às 00:18)

Tiagolco disse:


> É impressionante como ainda não houve trovoada por aí


Cá na Horta houve alguma trovoada esta tarde.. Exatamente a seguir à tromba de água.


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 00:20)

Continuou o dilúvio em Angra até pelo menos às 22 horas: mais *25,6mm*.

E para não ficar atrás, Nordeste pulverizou os máximos horários anteriores com *32,8mm.*

*



*

*119,3 mm em 6 horas*


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 00:22)

StormRic disse:


> Aproximadamente 10 minutos entre a formação da base do funil e a dissipação.



Será que muita gente a viu? A dissipação das nuvens baixas foi sorte.



lserpa disse:


> Estava à procura de algo mais pequeno!!!!







Tiagolco disse:


> É impressionante como ainda não houve trovoada por aí



Porque a atmosfera tem sido hostil em altitude. Um exemplo (não sei se sabes ler tefigramas mas há muita estabilidade nos níveis superiores):

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...madeira-setembro-2015.8388/page-6#post-505137


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 00:28)

Pela tonalidade esbranquiçada da célula a sudeste, é bem capaz de gerar trovoadas. Está tendo um crescimento vertical superior às antecessoras... uma grande diferença no espaço de algumas dezenas de kms.


----------



## lserpa (3 Set 2015 às 00:34)

Pelo spotazores está novamente a chover pesado em Angra do Heroísmo


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 00:36)

Parece-me que o pior já passou (por agora). A área de maior convecção parece que se vai instalar a sudeste. Gradualmente o sistema frontal está a empurrar tudo para leste.


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 00:43)

A imagem de satélite é bem esclarecedora:


----------



## Gerofil (3 Set 2015 às 00:52)

A situação sinóptica nos Açores está condicionada pela presença de um potente anticiclone a oeste das ilhas britanicas que impede a passagem de baixas pressões sobre o arquipélago em direcção à Península Ibérica. Assim sendo, o estado do tempo no Arquipélago durante as próximas 48 horas terá poucas alterações, estando sujeito ao aparecimento de linhas de instabilidade que deixarão precipitação mais ou menos intensa consoante o desenvolvimento convectivo; naturalmente a probabilidade de ocorrer precipitação será maior sobre o mar mas, no entanto, o *relevo* (chuvas orográficas) pode favorecer também a ocorrência pontual de elevada precipitação sobre as ilhas.
A quantidade de precipitação acumulada ao longo do episódio poderá atingir valores assinaláveis.

Uma nota para o vento (Ilha Terceira) que tendo sido moderado entre os 0 e os 1000 metros de altitude, irá amainar a partir das 06h00: WingGURU


----------



## Afgdr (3 Set 2015 às 00:59)

Aqui na Lagoa, está tudo calmo já há algum tempo.

Ao longo do dia, choveu, mas a chuva que caiu não foi nada de significativo.

A estação WU de Santa Cruz, Lagoa, acumulou 10,16 mm hoje.


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 01:01)

107,7 mm em Alto das Covas
96,3 mm em Santa Luzia

Continua a chover forte em S.Miguel. Já se atingiu 100 mm.


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 01:05)

Afgdr disse:


> Aqui na Lagoa, está tudo calmo já há algum tempo.
> 
> Ao longo do dia, choveu, mas a chuva que caiu não foi nada de significativo.
> 
> A estação WU de Santa Cruz, Lagoa, acumulou 10,16 mm hoje.



O que tem chovido junto à costa é cerca de um décimo do caído nos cimos, especialmente no maciço oriental.
Uma hora atrás eram estes os acumulados:


----------



## Afgdr (3 Set 2015 às 01:12)

Os avisos meteorológicos foram atualizados.

Foi emitido um *aviso vermelho* para os Grupos Central e Oriental devido a precipitação forte e um aviso laranja para o Grupo Ocidental pela mesmo motivo. Todos os grupos estão também sob aviso amarelo devido a trovoada.


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Set 2015 às 01:19)

Por aqui depois de um período de alguma acalmia eis que surge novamente a chuva contínua, moderada mas persistente ... 

Só digo que há muito não via tanta água num dia por aqui ... Desde as 16 horas que chove quase ininterruptamente pela Terceira ... Tenho informação que os bombeiros tem sido chamados para várias ocorrências e que estão a ponderar fechar alguns caminhos dado a força das águas ...

Alguma preocupação para as freguesias ribeirinhas ... Que seja uma noite sem sobressaltos e sem problemas de maior ...


----------



## AzoresPower (3 Set 2015 às 01:21)

33 inundações e um realojamento aqui.

Via Rápida na zona da Silveira inacessível devido ao transbordo da ribeira da Quinta da Maia.


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 01:22)

Afgdr disse:


> Os avisos meteorológicos foram atualizados.
> 
> Foi emitido um *aviso vermelho* para os Grupos Central e Oriental devido a precipitação forte e um aviso laranja para o Grupo Ocidental pela mesmo motivo. Todos os grupos estão também sob aviso amarelo devido a trovoada.



 assim sim, embora um pouco tarde, mas inclui uma explicação com valores elucidativos.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Set 2015 às 01:23)

Afgdr disse:


> Os avisos meteorológicos foram atualizados.
> 
> Foi emitido um *aviso vermelho* para os Grupos Central e Oriental devido a precipitação forte e um aviso laranja para o Grupo Ocidental pela mesmo motivo. Todos os grupos estão também sob aviso amarelo devido a trovoada.


Só aumentam para aviso vermelho só depois de acontecer o pior...
Não sei se o pior já passou mas pronto, já deviam ter posto aviso vermelho a algum tempo.


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 01:27)

Reparem bem na última hora (23 utc) no Nordeste: novamente *33,8 mm*, ou seja* 66,6 mm* em duas horas = enxurrada pelas ribeiras abaixo!

E mais 11,5mm em Angra, total em 7 horas: *130,8 mm*. E continua.


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Set 2015 às 01:30)

Foto ao pé do Posto Um - Ilha Terceira , Lages

Fonte - MyTopFM

Autor - Wilson Menezes










Figueiras Pretas, Ilha Terceira


----------



## AzoresPower (3 Set 2015 às 01:32)

Wessel, estou no telemóvel. Sff posta as fotos e videos do facebook da Radio Horizonte e da Câmara Municipal de Angra do Heroismo


----------



## AzoresPower (3 Set 2015 às 01:34)

StormRic disse:


> Reparem bem na última hora (23 utc) no Nordeste: novamente *33,8 mm*, ou seja* 66,6 mm* em duas horas = enxurrada pelas ribeiras abaixo!
> 
> E mais 11,5mm em Angra, total em 7 horas: *130,8 mm*. E continua.



Vermelho é 60 mm em 6 horas, isso tudo em 2 horas


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Set 2015 às 01:41)

AzoresPower vou tentar publicar as fotos que disseste pois os videos não estão fáceis de embutir ... Obrigado pelas informações ...

Foto junto à Ribeira da Maia (Silveira ) - CMAH







Angra do Heroísmo - CMAH







Angra do Heroísmo - CMAH


----------



## AzoresPower (3 Set 2015 às 01:46)

Obrigado. A Horizonte Açores tem um video das Figueiras Pretas que mostra a força da água. Sai da porta de uma casa como se fosse uma ribeira. Os interessados podem ir ao seu facebook.


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Set 2015 às 01:51)

https://video-mad1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=57def5b699adfb65d28576506f53c030&oe=55E7B8C3


Só o consegui colocar em forma de link ...

Video de Figueiras Pretas , Ilha Terceira

Não deixa de ser impressionante a força da água ...


----------



## lserpa (3 Set 2015 às 01:55)

Wessel1985 disse:


> https://video-mad1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=57def5b699adfb65d28576506f53c030&oe=55E7B8C3
> 
> 
> Só o consegui colocar em forma de link ...
> ...


Aquilo é uma casa?!


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (3 Set 2015 às 01:57)

Como tinha falado há algum tempo, viro agora as minhas atenções para as próximas horas da madrugada em São Miguel. A célula situada entre este ilha e a Terceira vai aproximar-se, aproveitando a orografia para se desenvolver ainda mais. Espero valores elevados de precipitação, com alguma trovoada...


----------



## lserpa (3 Set 2015 às 01:57)

mais do mesmo... Mas diz que a deslocaçãoudou para oeste!? Alguém consegue confirmar isso? Estou com o telemóvel e recursos limitados :/


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 02:04)

Todas as ribeiras da zona centro e oriental de S.Miguel deram um salto nos caudais a partir sensivelmente das 20h, atingiram picos entre as 21h e as 0h de hoje. Alguns caudais, especialmente os mais a montante têm diminuído na última hora.

Lombo Frio (Ribeira Quente) teve um pico às 23:20 (há 1h40) de quase 8,5 m3 por segundo; 1h20 atrás mostrava um pequeno decréscimo mas mantendo-se acima dos 8m3:


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Set 2015 às 02:13)

lserpa disse:


> Aquilo é uma casa?!




Uma boa pergunta @lserpa ... Mas de facto parece uma janela de uma casa mas não conheço bem a zona em questão ...

Aproveito para dizer que parou de chover aqui por Angra há alguns minutos ... 

Curiosamente ao longo da noite a intensidade do vento foi aumentando um pouco e a precipitação diminuindo progressivamente ... pelo menos por agora ... 

Esperemos que se mantenha assim para dar algum descanso aos solos ...


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 02:20)

Entretanto a precipitação de momento deu tréguas, praticamente parou em Angra. Em S.Miguel central e oriental está menos forte. O pico de caudal na Ribeira Quente ocorreu na sequência de um acumulado horário de 19,2 mm nas Furnas.







Os valores a cinzento são provisórios e estão em actualização, são em geral menores que os definitivos.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Set 2015 às 02:21)

http://www.wunderground.com/persona...IAORESAN3#history/s20150902/e20150902/mcustom
107,7 mm num só dia??!!
A chuva que vai caindo por aí e a que vai ainda cair daria para tirar o continente da seca extrema duas vezes


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (3 Set 2015 às 02:23)

lserpa disse:


> mais do mesmo... Mas diz que a deslocaçãoudou para oeste!? Alguém consegue confirmar isso? Estou com o telemóvel e recursos limitados :/


lserpa, faz sentido, o GFS prevê que venha para sudoeste da ilha! acho que isto ainda vai envolver a parte oeste de São Miguel....


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Set 2015 às 02:29)

Mais dois videos que partilho aqui o link para quem estiver interessado ... Estes referentes aos estados das ribeiras ...

Autor - Ricardo Laureano

Ribeira Às Nove
Santa Bárbara
Ilha Terceira


https://video-mad1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=b3a9bb7a7d9c65f31fdda2a8baed7fed&oe=55E7CE90



Casa da Ribeira - Ilha Terceira - video partilhado por autor desconhecido na rádio horizonte Açores

https://video-mad1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=c253b78d56cd1282be9cf0a5df8d4bba&oe=55E7BF1D


----------



## Ober (3 Set 2015 às 02:30)

Por S. Miguel ora chove forte ora pára.
Há noticias que pelo Concelho do Nordeste as ribeiras e grotas já estão no seu limite a transbordar, com vários pedidos de ajuda pelos bombeiros.
Acho que os caudais de algumas ribeiras já começaram a correr para as ruas


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 02:32)

A estação hidrométrica de Lombo Frio não transmite há duas horas; o Salto da Inglesa, que também recebe do maciço das Furnas, excedeu o limite de medição (8 m3/s).


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 02:34)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Ribeira Às Nove
> Santa Bárbara
> Ilha Terceira



 Esta ribeira estava quase a galgar a ponte que se vê lá ao fundo!


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 02:37)

Lomba da Erva, Bispos e Purgar, que vertem para a Povoação estão em rápido aumento nos últimos minutos.

Lombo Frio excedeu o limite de 10 m3/s.

Está a chover com muita força nas Furnas e Tronqueira.


----------



## Afgdr (3 Set 2015 às 02:38)

Chuva forte neste momento na Lagoa


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 02:49)

Situação à 1:30 utc:






Repare-se no caudal excedendo o limite de medição em Lombo Frio (Ribeira Quente) e Salto da Inglesa (também Furnas); subida de Lomba da Erva, Purgar e Bispos. Praia teve um pico muito rápido e decresce agora mas situa-se em Água de Alto, maciço do Fogo.


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 02:58)

Em números, há vinte minutos, Grande e Gramas, na encosta norte do Fogo, em subida.


----------



## Afgdr (3 Set 2015 às 03:07)

Impressionante! Das 00h00 à 01h00, caíram *63,6 mm* no Nordeste!


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 03:08)

Uma hora atrás, nota-se que só a metade oriental de S.Miguel é atingida:


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 03:09)

Afgdr disse:


> Impressionante! Das 00h00 à 01h00, caíram *63,6 mm* no Nordeste!



Só espero que não haja desastres, a hora é muito má.


----------



## Ober (3 Set 2015 às 03:09)

no nordeste e na povoação já há estragos... .. as ribeiras estão cheias e parece que há casas inundadas... pelo que ouvi dizer nas freguesias mais isoladas e recônditas da ilha
Pedreira, água retorta e faial da terra


----------



## Ober (3 Set 2015 às 03:11)

O Nordeste tá em alerta


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 03:12)

Todas as ribeiras que vertem do maciço da Tronqueira estão em subida.

O Salto da Inglesa, nas Furnas, que esteve com excesso, já baixou, mas Lombo Frio, já a descer para a Ribeira Quente continuava acima da capacidade de medição (10 m3/s).


----------



## Ober (3 Set 2015 às 03:16)

A rua em frente ao restaurante da tronqueira (Nordeste) é só pedras e lama arrastado pela chuva.
As coisas pelo Faial da Terra parece que andam feias. As sirenes já tocam no Nordeste pk a chuva nao abranda e já ha muitas casas inundadas


----------



## Ober (3 Set 2015 às 03:17)

Chove fortissimo aqui pelo Livramento agora


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 03:20)

O alerta vermelho foi emitido tarde demais, as pessoas deviam estar prevenidas mais cedo. Só às 23:30 saíu a actualização.


----------



## Ober (3 Set 2015 às 03:20)

Parece que já há enxurradas pela Pedreira segundo uma pessoa do facebook que tem fotos e videos da freguesia


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Set 2015 às 03:24)

Quase 70mm em 1h, em Nordeste, São Miguel


----------



## Ober (3 Set 2015 às 03:26)

Esta pessoa minha amiga do Nordeste tem um video que só é possivel ser visualizado na sua página. Quem conseguir, força https://www.facebook.com/cristina.araujo.773


----------



## Ober (3 Set 2015 às 03:29)

Há noticias na Pedreira de carros arrastados e algumas casas em risco de serem engolidas por algumas ribeiras.
A coisa tá feia para aqueles lados.


----------



## Afgdr (3 Set 2015 às 03:33)

Só para ficar registado, uma vez que nem tão cedo se vai ver isto por aqui... 63,6 mm em apenas 1 hora.








Das 00h00 à 01h00, foram ainda registados 4,2 mm no Observatório Afonso Chaves (PDL), 0,9 mm em Angra do Heroísmo e 0,8 mm no Aeroporto de PDL. Nas restantes estações, não foi acumulada precipitação.


----------



## Ober (3 Set 2015 às 03:34)

Estão a dizer que desde as 5 h da tarde (hora que começou a chover) até agora já devem ter sido registados 150 mm ou 200 mm mas penso que não deve ter chegado a esse valor


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 03:34)

Há 40 minutos o caudal em Purgar, que verte para a Povoação, começou em descida.
Lomba da Erva também.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Set 2015 às 03:35)

Está muito feio!! Esperemos que não haja nenhuma fatalidade


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 03:35)

Ober disse:


> Estão a dizer que desde as 5 h da tarde (hora que começou a chover) até agora já devem ter sido registados 150 mm ou 200 mm mas penso que não deve ter chegado a esse valor



Tenho posto aqui regularmente os acumulados de todas as estações, é só ver as mensagens anteriores.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Set 2015 às 03:37)

Ober disse:


> Estão a dizer que desde as 5 h da tarde (hora que começou a chover) até agora já devem ter sido registados 150 mm ou 200 mm mas penso que não deve ter chegado a esse valor


Nordeste registou com certeza


----------



## Ober (3 Set 2015 às 03:39)

Tiagolco disse:


> Nordeste registou com certeza



Fogo.. aqui nos meus lados muito abaixo desse valor e vivo na mesma ilha.
É a forte componente orográfica daquela zona da ilha que sempre deixa muito a desejar.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Set 2015 às 03:42)

Ober disse:


> Fogo.. aqui nos meus lados muito abaixo desse valor e vivo na mesma ilha.
> É a forte componente orográfica daquela zona da ilha que sempre deixa muito a desejar.


É incrível mesmo!! Aqui no continente é a mesma coisa! Tanto pode chover calhaus em Lisboa que aqui, nas redondezas, não cai nem uma gota.


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 03:44)

Última actualização dos acumulados em S.Miguel:


----------



## Ober (3 Set 2015 às 03:46)

StormRic disse:


> Última actualização dos acumulados em S.Miguel:




Pintcha da mã


----------



## Ober (3 Set 2015 às 03:48)

Ficou empatado com a Terceira então


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Set 2015 às 03:48)

StormRic disse:


> Última actualização dos acumulados em S.Miguel:


Aqueles 185,4 mm no Nordeste até faz doer o coração


----------



## Ober (3 Set 2015 às 03:55)

Freguesias de água retorta e Faial da terra estão completamente isoladas.
Pedreira na zona do Cinzeiro houve o transborde de ribeira, inundaçao de habitações e arrastamento de carros. A estrada regional na zona esta com bastantes troncos.
Vila zona da Rua de Baixo Ribeira dos Palmares prestes a transbordar. Courelas de cima casa inundadas.
Amanhã já deverá haver fotos e videos disponiveis.
Continuo com chuva mas de momento mais fraca.
Boa noite a todos!


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 04:08)

Começo a ter sérias dúvidas sobre estes valores de Nordeste ou então é uma catástrofe:


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 04:10)

Os caudais das ribeiras estão agora todos em descida.

Não há acumulados de mais estações na ilha de S.Miguel que se aproximem da metade sequer dos valores registados nas últimas duas horas em Nordeste. E são outras estações até melhor posicionadas.

*140,4 mm* em *duas horas* parece-me algo excessivo.


----------



## Afgdr (3 Set 2015 às 04:20)

StormRic disse:


> Começo a ter sérias dúvidas sobre estes valores de Nordeste ou então é uma catástrofe:




76,8 mm em apenas uma hora!? Que valor exorbitante!

Será que o pluviómetro está a funcionar bem? É que estes valores são demasiado elevados... 140,4 mm em apenas duas horas (da 00h00 às 02h00). Até custa a crer. Se estes valores forem reais, fico impressionado com a quantidade de água que está a ser debitada no Nordeste num intervalo de tempo tão curto...


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 04:22)

Afgdr disse:


> Se estes valores forem reais



Vai é haver muita tristeza se forem reais.
No desastre de Ribeira Quente, mesmo com outro enquadramento de dias precedentes extremamente chuvosos, foram 100 mm em quatro horas que desencadearam a tragédia.


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 04:58)

Choveu muito forte no extremo sueste da ilha de Santa Maria. Mas só durou cerca de meia hora. O acumulado foi de 7,7mm, com 5,4mm em 10 minutos, às 3h10 utc.


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 05:05)

Os caudais de todas as ribeiras de S.Miguel estão em diminuição regular:


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 05:18)

O acumulado na última hora em Nordeste é um valor já normal, *6,9mm*, de acordo com as outras estações. O que me faz ficar mais apreensivo sobre o que se poderá ter passado com 140 mm em duas horas. Preferia que a estação continuasse a debitar valores excessivos pois aí saberia que estava a funcionar mal, como é evidente pelo comportamento de todas as observações próximas, das ribeiras e até pela observação das imagens de satélite. Mas assim...


----------



## Knyght (3 Set 2015 às 05:21)

Força aí pessoal. Este tipo de eventos para as ilhas, no oceano onde há menos imput de informação dos modelos, são tiros no escuro. Tanto pode haver uma catástrofe como passar ao lado, sobre o mar.


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 05:24)

Célula que passou de raspão em Santa Maria, produzindo um acumulado rápido em na estação de Maia (RHA), no sueste da ilha.







Muitas nuvens aproximam-se do Grupo Ocidental, penso que grande parte são nuvens altas. Há o que parece  ser uma enorme célula a sudoeste do Faial, em rápida expansão e aproximação do Grupo Central.


----------



## Knyght (3 Set 2015 às 05:57)




----------



## Knyght (3 Set 2015 às 06:33)




----------



## lserpa (3 Set 2015 às 08:31)

StormRic disse:


> Célula que passou de raspão em Santa Maria, produzindo um acumulado rápido em na estação de Maia (RHA), no sueste da ilha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A ver se é o segundo round...


----------



## lserpa (3 Set 2015 às 08:43)

Bom dia a todos... E a saga continua, apercebi-me que hoje amanheceu mais escuro... E lá está, a oestedo Faial, mais uma a entrar. Veremos o que nos reserva...


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (3 Set 2015 às 09:02)

Quero ver a RTP Açores hoje, a ver o relato que fazem... o que aconteceu no Nordeste foi algo descomunal, se aqueles valores estiverem realmente certos... O que é incrível é que vivo na Lagoa e nem uma 1/20 parte disto aconteceu. Por um lado foi bom assim, senão, se abrangesse toda a ilha, iria haver uma catástrofe...


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (3 Set 2015 às 10:54)

E agora ponho os olhos na ilha de São Miguel para o período entre as 21h de hoje e as 06h de amanhã... de momento, estão previstas boas condições para precipitação forte e trovoada, mas é preciso ainda ver as próximas atualizações...


----------



## Thomar (3 Set 2015 às 11:01)

Os dados disponíveis no site do IPMA relativos à precipitação ocorrida no RAA, são impressionantes/assustadores:


Precipitação ocorrida no dia de ontem:

Angra do Heroísmo* 141,5 mm*
Nordeste (S. Miguel) *124,4 mm

*
Precipitação ocorrida nas últimas 18H:

Angra do Heroísmo* 134,5 mm*
Nordeste (S. Miguel) *269,7 mm!!! 
*


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (3 Set 2015 às 11:06)

Thomar disse:


> Os dados disponíveis no site do IPMA relativos à precipitação ocorrida no RAA, são impressionantes/assustadores:
> 
> 
> Precipitação ocorrida no dia de ontem:
> ...


Repare que este valor quase alcança o extremo climatológico dos Açores de "Maior valor da precipitação em 24 h 276,0 mm Furnas/S.Miguel 03/10/1974"!


----------



## Thomar (3 Set 2015 às 11:11)

Bruno Amaral disse:


> Repare que este valor quase alcança o extremo climatológico dos Açores de "Maior valor da precipitação em 24 h 276,0 mm Furnas/S.Miguel 03/10/1974"!


Exacto estava a reparar nisso agora, e atenção que esse valor pode vir a ser ultrapassado. 
Estou para ver se/quando o IPMA faz algum comunicado oficial.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Set 2015 às 11:17)

Thomar disse:


> Os dados disponíveis no site do IPMA relativos à precipitação ocorrida no RAA, são impressionantes/assustadores:
> 
> 
> Precipitação ocorrida no dia de ontem:
> ...


Em menos de um dia choveu mais do que na minha localidade desde o inicio do ano. A meteorologia continua a surpreender-me...


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Set 2015 às 11:31)

Bom dia a todos ...

Aqui por Angra as coisas estão mais calmas no dia de hoje e as pessoas fazem a sua vida normal como nada se tivesse passado ...

O céu continua muito nublado e temos algum orvalho nesta manhã mas nada comparável ao dilúvio de ontem ...

EDIT - Entretanto deixo aqui mais uma foto do diluvio de ontem aqui na Terceira

Créditos - António Araújo

Zona - Angra do Heroísmo


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Set 2015 às 11:36)

Thomar disse:


> Os dados disponíveis no site do IPMA relativos à precipitação ocorrida no RAA, são impressionantes/assustadores:
> 
> 
> Precipitação ocorrida no dia de ontem:
> ...


Esses valores são mesmo reais ou há erros?


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Set 2015 às 11:45)

Caminho das Amoreiras em Santa Rita - Praia da Vitória

Créditos - Ricardo Ribeiro







Foto da zona do Nordeste - São Miguel veiculada pela MyTopFM com autor desconhecido


----------



## a410ree (3 Set 2015 às 12:05)

Apanhei este video no facebook ! Impressionante


----------



## Thomar (3 Set 2015 às 12:23)

Davidmpb disse:


> Esses valores são mesmo reais ou há erros?



Se os valores são ou não reais não poderemos ter a certeza enquanto o IPMA não emitir um comunicado oficial.
Até porque existe uma ressalva no site do IPMA que diz o seguinte:
_*
Nota: Os dados passíveis de serem visualizados destinam-se a informação pública não devendo por isso ser utilizados para outros fins, 
visto não terem sido sujeitos ao processamento e validação definitiva*_.

Eu apenas limitei-me a ir ao site e a utilizar os dados que lá estavam, bem como, a somar os valores parciais, foi assim que obtive aqueles valores.


----------



## lserpa (3 Set 2015 às 12:33)

[iQUOTE="Davidmpb, post: 505457, member: 6555"]
Esses valores são mesmo reais ou há erros?[/QUOTE] sim, são mesmo reais!!! Aquilo ficou tudo partido... Já vi muitas imagens...


----------



## lserpa (3 Set 2015 às 12:34)

Thomar disse:


> Se os valores são ou não reais não poderemos ter a certeza enquanto o IPMA não emitir um comunicado oficial.
> Até porque existe uma ressalva no site do IPMA que diz o seguinte:
> _*
> Nota: Os dados passíveis de serem visualizados destinam-se a informação pública não devendo por isso ser utilizados para outros fins,
> ...


O IPMA já falou na antena 1 Açores e confirma os valores


----------



## Gerofil (3 Set 2015 às 12:47)

Os modelos numéricos continuam a apontar para a possibilidade da continuação da precipitação, nomeadamente nos grupos central e oriental dos Açores...









Fonte das imagens: IPMA


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (3 Set 2015 às 13:04)

A pergunta que aqui coloco é se o grande diferencial de Lifted Index entre Ponta Delgada e o Nordeste, associado a um grande diferencial de humidade e ao lado do vento, foram a chave para esta situação? Reparei, horas antes, que parecia que São Miguel era esmagado em termos de LI por uma força vinda de leste (ares anticiclónicos)... Opiniões?


----------



## Ober (3 Set 2015 às 13:17)

Bruno Amaral disse:


> Repare que este valor quase alcança o extremo climatológico dos Açores de "Maior valor da precipitação em 24 h 276,0 mm Furnas/S.Miguel 03/10/1974"!



É por causa da forte orografia daquela zona. 
Não é á tôa que é no Nordeste e Povoação que se localizam as altitudes mais altas dos Açores depois da montanha do Pico.


----------



## Snifa (3 Set 2015 às 13:17)

*Mau tempo nos Açores causou "bastantes danos materiais"*

O presidente da Proteção Civil dos Açores afirmou que a chuva forte provocou "bastantes danos materiais" em estradas e em habitações, na freguesia da Pedreira do Nordeste, em São Miguel.

"A zona com mais estragos e a zona mais afetada é na ilha de São Miguel, na freguesia da Pedreira do Nordeste, em que houve a necessidade de realojamento de três famílias. Há bastantes danos materiais, tanto nas vias de comunicação, como em habitações", disse o presidente do Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA), José António Oliveira Dias, em declarações à agência Lusa.




























O responsável adiantou que "se mantêm os constrangimentos em termos das vias de comunicação e habitações, que não podem ser ocupadas".

"Esse é o cenário e estamos a tentar a recuperar a situação para voltar à normalidade", disse José Dias, indicando que existem também danos "na parte da iluminação pública", mas que "já estão a ser intervencionados".

Na ilha Terceira, e segundo o presidente da Proteção Civil dos Açores, "registaram-se cerca de 30 ocorrências, com maior incidência na zona da Terra Chã, mas de pequena dimensão", nomeadamente intervenções "em alguns anexos" de moradias e "pátios e nas vias públicas, mas sem quaisquer danos pessoais".

"Repor a normalidade no concelho do Nordeste o mais rapidamente possível é uma das prioridades, asseguradas que estão as situações da proteção humana", salientou o responsável da Proteção Civil nos Açores, acrescentando que "neste momento não existem ocorrências ativas".

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) baixou o nível de aviso para laranja, o segundo mais grave de uma escala de quatro. De acordo com o IPMA, o aviso laranja referente a precipitação vai vigorar nos grupos ocidental, central e oriental até às 18.00 horas. As nove ilhas dos Açores estão ainda sob aviso amarelo até às 18.00 horas, por causa das previsões de trovoada.

As previsões apontam para uma melhoria gradual do tempo, nos Açores, a partir de sexta-feira.

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Nacional/Interior.aspx?content_id=4759644&page=2


----------



## Gerofil (3 Set 2015 às 13:20)

Fonte: ImapWeather

O estado do tempo permanece bastante instável no Arquipélago dos Açores, particularmente junto dos grupos central e oriental. Vários clusters nebulosos encontram-se em desenvolvimento a sueste do Grupo Central e *poderão* evoluir para nordeste e atingir as cinco ilhas do grupo central nas próximas horas, pelo que *poderão vir a ocorrer* períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, pontualmente muito fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas frequentes e dispersas. Os sublinhados foram feitos de propósito porque são possibilidades que podem vir a ocorrer.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (3 Set 2015 às 13:22)

Quanto a trovoada para logo à noite, não vejo um cenário muito favorável... não quer dizer que não façam alguns relâmpagos, mas não me parece significativo, se se mantiverem as condições previstas no GFS. Acho que as condições são para desenvolvimento de células de dimensões grandes, porém, com o elemento chuva a ser o principal. Novamente devo estar alerta para o efeito orográfico local, que pode ser potenciado de forma explosiva pelos fortes movimentos verticais previstos. Acumulados de precipitação poderão ser elevados...

PS: Vejo há horas uma trovoada intensa a SW do Faial, "agarrada" a uma zona com LI de cerca de -5 e um CAPE aproximadamente 1000... por mim prefiro esperar até às 18/21h para ver se há possibilidade de se desenvolver uma boa trovoada com LI cerca de -3 e CAPE à volta de 400, havendo movimentos verticais muito fortes (mais fortes do que os previstos para a área da forte trovoada que tenho verificado) e efeito orográfico...


----------



## fablept (3 Set 2015 às 13:24)

Fotos e Videos do Nordeste..

https://www.facebook.com/nordestevemdescobrilo


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 13:29)

Bom, as plumas tropicais dão sempre bronca e os Açores tiveram duas num curto espaço de tempo (uma de oeste/sudoeste e esta de sudoeste/sul). A grande diferença desta da outra é a convecção, sendo que foi muito mais intensa nesta. Uma forte célula no G. Central há pouco:






Novas trombas de água/tornados fracos são possíveis. As condições de ontem são as condições de hoje. Portanto, o aviso é o mesmo.

Vendo a ferramenta de baixa resolução do Eumetsat, a situação no Nordeste foi uma situação semelhante à da Terceira (mas é mais difícil de discernir). Há que acrescentar a chuva das células que se iam formando a noroeste, fruto da instabilidade recorrente vinda da Terceira.



Bruno Amaral disse:


> A pergunta que aqui coloco é se o grande diferencial de Lifted Index entre Ponta Delgada e o Nordeste, associado a um grande diferencial de humidade e ao lado do vento, foram a chave para esta situação? Reparei, horas antes, que parecia que São Miguel era esmagado em termos de LI por uma força vinda de leste (ares anticiclónicos)... Opiniões?



O LI é a diferença de temperatura entre a baixa atmosfera (perto da superfície) e a média/alta atmosfera (costuma a ser 500 hPa). Esta instabilidade está a ocorrer a meio da atmosfera (movimentos verticais a 700 hPa). O LI é pouco útil neste caso. O caso da Terceira é paradigmático. A convecção era moderada e acima estava uma camada de ar muito húmido e estável, daí a chuva excessiva. Mais tarde, a célula começou a ficar mais desenvolvida a sudeste. Ou a convecção foi mais intensa ou a atmosfera acima ficou mais fria. Ou mesmo um pouco de ambas. O CAPE em alguns modelos (como o Meteociel) é SBCAPE (_surface based_, ou baseado na superfície). Não conta muito se a convecção maior está a ocorrer acima (700 hPa - 3 kms de altura).

Escrevo novamente, estás-te a basear rigidamente no modelo a poucas horas de distância quando o modelo não está a prever bem a situação. Este tipo de coisas é muito instável e imprevisível. Já viste as vezes que deste um intervalo horário à trovoada e ela não aconteceu?


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 13:32)

Gerofil disse:


> Os modelos numéricos continuam a apontar para a possibilidade da continuação da precipitação, nomeadamente nos grupos central e oriental dos Açores...



O AROME... se fosse fidedigno nessa escala já estávamos submersos há muito tempo...


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 13:33)

Não esquecer que o G. Ocidental já está sendo influenciado por um sistema frontal, evento ligeiramente dos dois outros grupos, especialmente o Oriental. Para efeitos oficiais, isto é uma frente quente:


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (3 Set 2015 às 13:45)

Orion disse:


> Bom, as plumas tropicais dão sempre bronca e os Açores tiveram duas num curto espaço de tempo (uma de oeste/sudoeste e esta de sudoeste/sul). A grande diferença desta da outra é a convecção, sendo que foi muito mais intensa nesta. Uma forte célula no G. Central há pouco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obrigado Orion pela ajuda. Então que achas que pode acontecer com a passagem da frente logo à noite, no grupo oriental? Realmente as trovoadas têm sido um bocado fracassadas, tendo em conta as minhas expectativas... Sendo assim qual o ingrediente que falta analisar para prever a trovoada?


----------



## lserpa (3 Set 2015 às 13:55)

Por este, o grupo ocidental está na zona onde transita para oclusão... Associava à ciclogenese, ou tentativa de...


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 13:56)

Bruno Amaral disse:


> PS: Vejo há horas uma trovoada intensa a SW do Faial, "agarrada" a uma zona com LI de cerca de -5 e um CAPE aproximadamente 1000... por mim prefiro esperar até às 18/21h para ver se há possibilidade de se desenvolver uma boa trovoada com LI cerca de -3 e CAPE à volta de 400, havendo movimentos verticais muito fortes (mais fortes do que os previstos para a área da forte trovoada que tenho verificado) e efeito orográfico...



Até dou-te um caso prático. Para que o CAPE fosse útil tem que haver convergência nos níveis baixos. Vê os ventos a 1,5 kms:







Praticamente inexistentes na zona onde apareceu a célula brutal:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...adeira-setembro-2015.8388/page-21#post-505482

Outro exemplo. A tromba de água de ontem era imprevisível. São precisas muitas correntes de ar. Vendo a vorticidade baixa:






Não havia sinais óbvios de 'alarme'. Curiosamente a tromba de água surgiu no '3' da vorticidade no G. Central. Mas era muito difícil de prever. E mesmo assim foi fraca e não durou muito tempo no chão (não tinha CAPE, correntes de ar mais fortes...)



Bruno Amaral disse:


> Realmente as trovoadas têm sido um bocado fracassadas, tendo em conta as minhas expectativas... Sendo assim qual o ingrediente que falta analisar para prever a trovoada?



Acompanhar o movimento das células e o surgimento das novas. Faz como o IPMA. Não dês certezas quando não as há. Depois acabas por descredibilizar as tuas previsões. Coisa que acho que ninguém quer (tu que as fazes e os outros que acreditam nelas).



Ober disse:


> Se fosse nas vossas casas queria ver se iam continuar a implorar por trovoada!



Não implorou. Fez uma previsão.


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 13:59)

Complementando. A única vorticidade que havia era a 500 hPa:






Mas aquela tromba de água não tinha 6 kms de altura.


----------



## lserpa (3 Set 2015 às 14:02)

Orion disse:


> Complementando. A única vorticidade que havia era a 500 hPa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolol uma troca de água marciana, só se fosse!


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Set 2015 às 14:27)

Aquele valor do Nordeste é realmente exorbitante, olhando às fotos não me admirava muito se fosse verdade, mas quase 300mm é muita fruta mesmo.  Se calhar só com uma confirmação do IPMA ou amanhã no resumo é que saberemos.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Set 2015 às 14:30)

Ainda estou com o pé atrás em relação ao valor acumulado no Nordeste. É muita chuva mesmo!!


----------



## Agreste (3 Set 2015 às 14:34)

Pontualmente tivemos problemas no nordeste de são miguel. As maiores explosões ficaram fora do alcance de actividades humanas a sul e sudoeste das ilhas.

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/eumet/neatl/h5-loop-wv.html

A ver se este rio tropical chega cá ao continente para aliviar um pouco a seca.


----------



## Agreste (3 Set 2015 às 14:40)

Foi um pouco à bruta mas os Açores também necessitavam de uma rega.


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 14:41)

Tiagolco disse:


> Ainda estou com o pé atrás em relação ao valor acumulado no Nordeste. É muita chuva mesmo!!



Não é totalmente fiável mas vou buscar a carta da humidade relativa a 850 hPa às 03h:






O Pico da Vara, ponto mais alto daquela cadeia montanhosa tem 1105 metros de altitude. Desconfio do valor total da estação do Nordeste. Mas acredito que tenha chovido muito. O problema é que no dia 2 e 3 choveram +- 110 mm na Tronqueira (sul da montanha) e +-37 mm na Algarvia (norte da Montanha). Parece-me muito improvável chover o triplo da Tronqueira no Nordeste a tão poucos quilómetros de distância. Enfim, ver-se-á. Ainda para mais porque no satélite a convecção é de difícil visualização.

Valores corrigidos.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Set 2015 às 14:46)

A estação não esteve sempre a registar valores irregulares, por isso não me parece ser totalmente um erro. Poderá ser, mas não apresenta necessariamente esse comportamento. Se não for, então é uma catástrofe na zona onde é.


----------



## Ober (3 Set 2015 às 14:49)

SpiderVV disse:


> A estação não esteve sempre a registar valores irregulares, por isso não me parece ser totalmente um erro. Poderá ser, mas não apresenta necessariamente esse comportamento. Se não for, então é uma catástrofe na zona onde é.



Há pessoas num grupo do facebook que afirmam terem questionado sobre a possível veracidade desses mesmos valores ao IPMA pelo que foi-lhes dito (segundo o que eu li) que o próprio Instituto afirmou que não era erro da estação e sim valores reais!


----------



## Ober (3 Set 2015 às 14:50)

SpiderVV disse:


> A estação não esteve sempre a registar valores irregulares, por isso não me parece ser totalmente um erro. Poderá ser, mas não apresenta necessariamente esse comportamento. Se não for, então é uma catástrofe na zona onde é.



Quando fala em catástrofe o que quer dizer com isso?
Quebradas e deslizamentos de terra felizmente foram poucos. Houve mais enxurradas de ribeiras que galgaram o seu caudal do que propriamente avalanches de terra como há décadas atrás houve naquela zona da ilha.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Set 2015 às 14:52)

Orion disse:


> Não é totalmente fiável mas vou buscar a carta da humidade relativa a 850 hPa às 03h:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É isso mesmo! Pode não ter chovido assim tanto como a estação do ipma indica, mas acredito que tenha chovido bem para causar estragos. Nas outras estações do ipma instaladas em São Miguel, a chuva acumulada foi microscópica comparada com a do nordeste. Com certeza o ipma vai nos explicar tudo


----------



## fablept (3 Set 2015 às 15:04)

No boletim meteorológico da RTPA, o IPMA utiliza muitas vezes a estação do Nordeste como referência para São Miguel, logo parte-se do princípio que é uma estação fiável. Ontem pela 01/02 estive a falar com uma pessoa do Nordeste, e dizia que chovia torrencialmente já à algumas horas..

Mais logo no boletim meteorológico da RTPA, devem confirmar os valores de precipitação nos Açores.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (3 Set 2015 às 15:36)

Orion, de facto reparei que é incerto prever trovoadas intensas (algo que já corrigi) e que prever horas para trovoadas, neste género situação com linhas de instabilidade cuja atividade é muito localizada, também é difícil. No entanto, avançar com períodos mais ou menos longos com maior risco de precipitação pontualmente forte, isso aí já é plausível, a meu ver, se consecutivamente os modelos preverem uma situação semelhante.


----------



## lserpa (3 Set 2015 às 15:37)

Por aqui a chuva aumenta gradualmente a sua intensidade... Ameaça vir forte


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 15:41)

@StormRic esta é deve ter chegado à tropopausa 



















Bruno Amaral disse:


> Orion, de facto reparei que é incerto prever trovoadas intensas (algo que já corrigi) e que prever horas para trovoadas, neste género situação com linhas de instabilidade cuja atividade é muito localizada, também é difícil. No entanto, avançar com períodos mais ou menos longos com maior risco de precipitação pontualmente forte, isso aí já é plausível, a meu ver, se consecutivamente os modelos preverem uma situação semelhante.



É a atitude mais certa. Compara a realidade com os modelos. Se forem muito díspares os últimos não são úteis. Podes prever trovoadas intensas. Desde que a realidade seja semelhante aos modelos. As frentes e as depressões são, tendencialmente, mais fáceis de prever.


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 15:47)

Tefigrama de hoje. Ambiente muito hostil a chuva (muita estabilidade). Mas entre os 700 hPa e 500 hPa há espaço para eventos mais fortes, consoante a convecção presente (do género dos de ontem e hoje de madrugada):






Nota ainda para as diferentes direções dos ventos ao longo da atmosfera (à direita).


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 15:52)

http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noti...s-da-pedreira-em-rio-de-lama-troncos-e-pedras

http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noti...istou-32-ocorrencias-em-sao-miguel-e-terceira

http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noticia/bastantes-danos-materiais-no-concelho-do-nordeste


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (3 Set 2015 às 15:53)

E no que respeita a desejar trovoadas e chuva forte, tenho a seguinte posição: fenómenos extremos nos Açores são algo que me fascina, mesmo: tanto tornados, como chuvas torrenciais, granizo, trovoadas, neve... No entanto, prefiro: tornados no mar, ouvir a chuva torrencial a bater na janela e a correr no caminho com força, mas sem inundar casas, ver granizo em quantidade sem partir vidros, ver trovoadas violentas mas com relâmpagos no céu, ou a cair em terra, mas longe das zonas habitadas, e ver neve nas montanhas em quantidade, sem que ninguém se magoe. Quando ocorrem eventos destruidores, fico realmente admirado com as forças da natureza e essas forças fazem-me querer saber mais e mais! No entanto, não é preciso estragos para saborear o poder da natureza...


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Set 2015 às 16:01)

Bruno Amaral disse:


> E no que respeita a desejar trovoadas e chuva forte, tenho a seguinte posição: fenómenos extremos nos Açores são algo que me fascina, mesmo: tanto tornados, como chuvas torrenciais, granizo, trovoadas, neve... No entanto, prefiro: tornados no mar, ouvir a chuva torrencial a bater na janela e a correr no caminho com força, mas sem inundar casas, ver granizo em quantidade sem partir vidros, ver trovoadas violentas mas com relâmpagos no céu, ou a cair em terra, mas longe das zonas habitadas, e ver neve nas montanhas em quantidade, sem que ninguém se magoe. Quando ocorrem eventos destruidores, fico realmente admirado com as forças da natureza e essas forças fazem-me querer saber mais e mais! No entanto, não é preciso estragos para saborear o poder da natureza...


Vocês têm muita sorte, em relação aos fenómenos extremos, exceptuando algumas vezes em que é mais devastador, porque em lisboa é raríssimo ver trovoada. Este ano mal vi chuva por aqui. O inverno foi super seco!! É, também, por razões como estas que sempre quis ir aí


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (3 Set 2015 às 16:08)

Tiagolco disse:


> Vocês têm muita sorte, em relação aos fenómenos extremos, exceptuando algumas vezes em que é mais devastador, porque em lisboa é raríssimo ver trovoada. Este ano mal vi chuva por aqui. O inverno foi super seco!! É, também, por razões como estas que sempre quis ir aí


Tiagolco, mas para quem vive aqui, passa-se muita humidade e nevoeiro e vento para ter algum brinde de trovoada ou granizo.. aqui muita vez promete muito, mas o "sumo" é relativamente pouco. Uma das coisas que são boas para apreciar aqui nos Açores, especialmente nas ilhas mais virgens, é a proximidade com a natureza pura, porque quando faz nevoeiro, ou vento, ou mar revolto, sabe bem ir à rua... É um relaxante natural, poético e inspirador, acredite


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 16:09)

Tiagolco disse:


> Vocês têm muita sorte, em relação aos fenómenos extremos, exceptuando algumas vezes em que é mais devastador, porque em lisboa é raríssimo ver trovoada.



Queres uma aposta que é mais provável ver trovoada em Lisboa do que nos Açores? 






O mesmo se aplica a neve, granizo e a outros fenómenos extremos como tornados e _downbursts_. O inverno foi também seco aqui. Os Açores não são os EUA de Portugal  Longe disso até. 

Num ano em Braga vi mais do que nos Açores em muitos anos: trovoada seca (raríssimo aqui) e granizo de dimensões consideráveis (até deu para fugir).


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 16:12)

Bruno Amaral disse:


> É um relaxante natural, poético e inspirador, acredite



Depende. Se estiver 90% de humidade não se acha isso


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Set 2015 às 16:16)

Orion disse:


> Queres uma aposta que é mais provável ver trovoada em Lisboa do que nos Açores?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Há mais condições mas é raro acontecer. A última vez que vi trovoada por aqui foi em Março ou Abril e foi fraquinha. Em Junho houve um downburst por aqui mas pronto são excepções. Com a chuva que caiu por aí, começo a acreditar que sim


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Set 2015 às 16:18)

Orion disse:


> Depende. Se estiver 90% de humidade não se acha isso


Então imaginem quando estão 35 graus para cima e a humidade está nos 90%, já aconteceu por aqui...não se aguenta estar na rua


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (3 Set 2015 às 16:18)

Eheheh é verdade, Orion!  Também é por serem tão raros os fenómenos extremos que me cativam tanto... E é para não falar em neve.. o que vi em 2010 e 2011 na Serra da Barrosa não sei se volto a ver brevemente... E a neve toda a gente gosta, podia vir mais vezes!


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (3 Set 2015 às 16:26)

Já agora, vi a imagem de satélite das 15h UTC... podem dar uma olhadela? http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.satelite/index.jsp


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 16:32)

Bruno Amaral disse:


> Já agora, vi a imagem de satélite das 15h UTC... podem dar uma olhadela? http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.satelite/index.jsp



Dava jeito ver o radar das Lajes, instrumento esse fulcral no aviso vermelho de hoje de madrugada. Não chega ao Nordeste mas deve ter dado uma ideia.  Quanto a essa imagem, a célula está a mover-se para norte. Há bocado tinha pelo menos 3 pontos convectivos. Está a ganhar força. Nem todas as nuvens altas fazem parte da torre principal. Algumas são apenas isso, nuvens altas.











Até há bem pouco estava a gerar raios. Tendo em conta o tefigrama das 12h, chuva severa é possível nas ilhas mais a norte. Já raios duvido. Havia muita estabilidade nos níveis mais altos. Mas a atmosfera é dinâmica e as condições estão sempre a mudar. Portanto, há que ter mente aberta.


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 16:35)

Uma nuvem lenticular a envolver o Faial:


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 16:38)

Imagem mais recente. Afinal vai para nordeste:


----------



## AzoresPower (3 Set 2015 às 16:40)

@Orion , @Bruno Amaral , @lserpa  ou outro entendido, dê-me aqui uma ajuda: tanto nessa tua última imagem como no iMap Weather, quando ativamos o IR enhanced, o que fica realçado a amarelo, laranja ou vermelho são as células com maior potencial convectivo, que pode ser traduzido em células que descarregarão mais chuva correto?


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (3 Set 2015 às 16:42)

Orion disse:


> Imagem mais recente. Afinal vai para nordeste:


Tenho acompanhado continuadamente no imap desde manhãzinha e parece estar a deslocar-se agora mais rapidamente, com alguns raios dispersos a surgirem a SW (longe ainda) de São Miguel... compara o satélite com os movimentos veriticais do GFS para as 15 e 18h!


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 16:52)

Tiagolco disse:


> Há mais condições mas é raro acontecer. A última vez que vi trovoada por aqui foi em Março ou Abril e foi fraquinha. Em Junho houve um downburst por aqui mas pronto são excepções. Com a chuva que caiu por aí, começo a acreditar que sim



A insolação aqui, ao contrário de aí, é negligenciável. As ilhas são muito pequenas para terem um impacto significativo. Estas condições (CAPE de 2431 e atmosfera muito instável) dariam origem a uma tempestade extremamente severa aí:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/saidas-de-modelos-incomuns-ou-de-sonho.5084/page-47#post-497938

Mas aqui não aconteceu nada de especial (foi um dia normal). Porque se não houver convergência de ventos, a principal força motriz por cá, o tempo é monótono. O calor não é suficiente e a orografia alta não é muito extensa.



AzoresPower disse:


> quando ativamos o IR enhanced, o que fica realçado a amarelo, laranja ou vermelho são as células com maior potencial convectivo, que pode ser traduzido em células que descarregarão mais chuva correto?



Vermelho e laranja, especialmente o primeiro, indicam topos mais altos significando células mais severas. Nos Açores tipicamente isso significa mais chuva. Em locais com atmosferas baixas mais secas, como no continente, às vezes não chove e faz trovoada seca (a chuva evapora-se antes de chegar ao solo).



Bruno Amaral disse:


> Tenho acompanhado continuadamente no imap desde manhãzinha e parece estar a deslocar-se agora mais rapidamente, com alguns raios dispersos a surgirem a SW (longe ainda) de São Miguel... compara o satélite com os movimentos veriticais do GFS para as 15 e 18h!








Continua mal. Onde estão os movimentos verticais correspondentes à célula que se encontra ao largo do Pico? Os representados são muito fracos.


----------



## rozzo (3 Set 2015 às 16:54)

Em relação aos valores impressionantes no Nordeste (São Miguel), claro que antes de mais é preciso esperar a confirmação total/oficial por parte do IPMA, pois são algo avassaladores, e numa simples análise das imagens de satélite até parecem suspeitos, não se vendo assim grande "aparato" sobre a zona. De qualquer forma, um pequeno "exercício", claro está, baseado que estamos a supor serem esses valores corretos! (Tendo em conta as imagens que já se viram da zona até atenua algumas dúvidas...)

1) Antes de mais, como disse atrás, nas* imagens de satélite *não se vê nada de muito marcante, na verdade a maior parte das células maiores passa ao largo. De qualquer forma, a resolução e produtos disponíveis para a zona não são tão favoráveis quanto isso para uma grande análise infelizmente... Ainda assim, o facto de passarem um pouco a fazer razia ao norte da ilha ajuda a explicar a enorme diferença de valores entre o Nordeste e outras zonas da ilha!






2) A *sinóptica* é marcada claramente por uma *pluma de ar tropical* extremamente húmido, portanto "fértil" para grandes cargas de água. Cargas estas claro que só ocorrem caso haja algum forçamento para iniciar a convecção e consequente precipitação intensa. Sem esse _trigger_, há muito potencial, mas pode nem ocorrer quase precipitação.






3) O* forçamento* pode ocorrer por diversos factores (frente, cut-off, convergência, etc..) e diria que neste caso parece ter sido forçamento por convergência nos níveis baixos... Se virmos as cartas em altitude não existe nenhuma bolsa de ar frio a favorecer convecção. Também esta falta de ar frio em altitude explica provavelmente a quase ausência de trovoadas, sendo provavelmente células com muito conteúdo de água nos níveis baixos e médios, mas sem grande extensão vertical e conteúdo de gelo nos níveis altos, etc., aquelas coisas mais complexas relacionadas com descargas.






4) Mesmo nos níveis médios (700hPa) não parece haver grande *forçamento vertical* na zona, pelo menos à escala sinóptica. Na verdade até há várias áreas com movimentos descendentes (azuis), reforçando ainda mais a ideia de ter sido essencialmente forçamento em níveis mais baixos.






5) Lá está, existe uma clara faixa estreita e comprida de *convergência nos níveis baixos *das isolinhas do vento (onde as setas como que "colidem"). Terá sido nessa linha de convergência que esteve o mecanismo de forçamento para provocar a conveção, o movimento vertical ascendente. Esteve ali situada sempre no limite das zonas norte das ilhas mais afectadas, mais uma vez ajudando a explicar ser um pouco localizado.











Aliás, é curioso comparar a direção do fluxo nos níveis baixos com a direção aparente de deslocamento das células na imagem de satélite. São quase opostos, ou seja, no fundo o sistema estava a deslocar-se lentamente para Leste (guiado pelo fluxo aos 500hPa) mas a origem da conveção forte era o fluxo de direção SudesteNoroeste nos níveis baixos.

6) Finalmente, *a orografia*, que claro nestes casos nas ilhas tem sempre papel crucial, tal como no famoso e trágico caso da Madeira. Sendo o fluxo nos níveis baixos de Sudeste, acaba por ser quase perpendicular à orientação das serras na parte oriental da ilha de S.Miguel, ou seja, as serras passam a ser uma enorme "parede" onde o fluxo extremamente húmido é forçado a subir, e a "despejar a água".

Juntando os ingredientes:

água precipitável + sinóptica com convergência nos níveis baixos + orografia perpendicular a esse fluxo

... a zona acabou por ficar mesmo no local a montante propício para acumulados enormes.


----------



## lserpa (3 Set 2015 às 17:26)

Esta passou a raspar o Faial... Já o Pico está a levar pesado!! 
Entretanto, observei alguns mammatus  tirei uma foto, mas não representa muito bem como estava inicialmente... O tempo que demorei a ir buscai o iPad foi o suficiente para perder forma. Mesmo assim ainda dá para perceber.


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Set 2015 às 17:28)

Boa Tarde ...

Dizer que este fim de tarde até parece tirado a papel químico do de ontem ( esperemos que a evolução não seja a mesma ... )

Céu muito nublado e ameaçador e queda de alguns pingos bem grossos ... O vento também faz-se sentir com maior intensidade ...

Aguardemos a ver se não nos vemos outra vez a braços com novo dilúvio ...


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 17:38)

3 dias de Setembro, 25 páginas no tópico. É, seguramente, um novo recorde 



Wessel1985 disse:


> Céu muito nublado e ameaçador e queda de alguns pingos bem grossos ... O vento também faz-se sentir com maior intensidade ...



Um sistema frontal irá atravessar o arquipélago nos próximos 2 dias (hoje e amanhã). Portanto, haverá mais chuva.


----------



## lserpa (3 Set 2015 às 17:51)

rozzo disse:


> ... a zona acabou por ficar mesmo no local a montante propício para acumulados enormes.


Explicação bastante plausível. 
Foi sem dúvida um evento à escala local, e com o vento dos níveis baixos a convergirem todos para a área em questão e com o bloqueio orográfico, havendo assim uma elevação forçada dessa mesma massa de ar....
No caso da Terceira, creio que o cenário tenha algumas característica semelhantes à do Nordeste. A convergência não era perfeita, mas, o vento de superfície era mais intenso. A terceira tem uma área bastante montanhosa e extensa (tendo em conta a dimensão da ilha) e a própria forma orográfica serve de catapulta para a ascensão destas massas. Daí, as sucessivas células localizadas sobre a ilha. 
Quem conhece bem a orografia do interior da Terceira sabe que é uma vasta área e com o topo máximo superior a 1000 metro e nas condições ideais emerge alguma convecção. E digamos que ontem, aos níveis baixos essa mistura estava perfeita... Aproveitando assim a boleia da instabilidade da célula principal... Foi a abertura da torneira....


----------



## lserpa (3 Set 2015 às 18:01)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Boa Tarde ...
> 
> Dizer que este fim de tarde até parece tirado a papel químico do de ontem ( esperemos que a evolução não seja a mesma ... )
> 
> ...


Esta célula, já não é propriamente nova, aliás nunca vi uma durar tanto tempo... A risca amarela, representa o percurso feito por ela, arisca verde, apresenta a direção de deslocamento... Digamos que é um spaguetti model para um mesociclone. Leva a entender que ela está em constante renovação, a cor azul clara demonstra isso.... Ou seja, está a manter a estrutura.. Resumindo, a rota que ela leva, aponta que passe por aí... 




Esta célula acertou em cheio no sul do Pico e passou cá no Faial de raspão... O suficiente para um aguaceiro forte.


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2015 às 18:11)

AzoresPower disse:


> @Orion , @Bruno Amaral , @lserpa  ou outro entendido, dê-me aqui uma ajuda: tanto nessa tua última imagem como no iMap Weather, quando ativamos o IR enhanced, o que fica realçado a amarelo, laranja ou vermelho são as células com maior potencial convectivo, que pode ser traduzido em células que descarregarão mais chuva correto?



O sensor de infravermelhos nos satélites meteo regista a temperatura (através da radiação infravermelha), tradicionalmente apresentada num produto com escala de cinza, entre preto e branco, quanto mais frio mais branco é, e vice versa.
A temperatura tem a ver com a altitude das nuvens, quanto mais altas as nuvens são, mais frias são os seus topos. O topo dum Cb aparece muito branco, um nevoeiro que é baixo, muito escuro.

Pelo que é aí que começa o 1º problema de interpretação, nem todas as nuvens altas (muito frias) são instáveis, cirrus por exemplo. Pelo que quando analisas imagens de satélite IR (infravermelho) tens que ter isso em conta, coisa que facilmente se aprende por observação regular a acompanhar estes episódios de instabilidade.

Por exemplo uma célula muito activa gera torres muito altas, logo muito frias, mas também espalha por uma grande região nuvens altas em altitude que não são instáveis apesar de oriundas da instabilidade, enganando um pouco os menos habituados. Pelo que tens que observar sempre atentamente uma sequência de imagens para perceber aonde estão mesmo a nascer essas torres, e conseguir distinguir a fonte do resto que são nuvens a expandirem-se na alta atmosfera. Até se podem estar a expandir noutra direcção que não a da célula.

O 2º problema é o produto em si, uma imagem de satélite até te mostra a torre convectiva, mas a mesma é a corrente ascendente, e o local aonde cai a chuva é nas descendentes, pelo que por satélite não sabes dizer muito bem aonde está a a cair a chuva e muito menos a quantidade... Para isso é preciso o radar, e infelizmente nos Açores não temos.

Outro 3º problema, que tem também a ver com o anterior, é que o satélite às vezes engana-nos bem. Por vezes há células medonhas de aparência e nem se passa nada de especial, e outras vezes células medianas por quem ninguém dá um tostão, e fazem muito estrago. O post acima do rozzo é capaz de descrever um desses casos, onde a precipitação intensa pouco é percepcionada por satélite, e aonde um radar é que daria jeito.

O Enhanced IR é apenas uma variação, em vez duma escala tradicional cinza que varia entre preto e branco, usa-se cores, ficando mais fácil de interpretar, mas mostram a mesma coisa, a temperatura dos topos das nuvens. Na tua pergunta, o vermelho e laranja mostram topos mais frios, mas tens que olhar com atenção, de preferência numa sequência, aonde eles estão mesmo a nascer, pois como referi, em altitude espalham-se nuvens altas (e frias) por uma grande área que engana um bocado.


----------



## AzoresPower (3 Set 2015 às 18:23)

Obrigadissimo Vince.

Sigo com chuva moderada.


----------



## lserpa (3 Set 2015 às 18:42)

Vince disse:


> O sensor de infravermelhos nos satélites meteo regista a temperatura, tradicionalmente apresentada num produto com escala de cinza, entre preto e branco, quanto mais frio mais branco é, e vice versa.
> A temperatura tem a ver com a altitude das nuvens, quanto mais altas as nuvens são, mais frias são os seus topos.
> 
> Pelo que é aí que começa o 1º problema de interpretação, nem todas as nuvens altas (muito frias) são instáveis, cirrus por exemplo. Pelo que quando analisas imagens de satélite IR (infravermelho) tens que ter isso em conta, coisa que facilmente se aprende por observação regular a acompanhar estes episódios de instabilidade.
> ...


Aproveitando aqui o teu Post, acrescento só uma dica... @AzoresPower Para mais facilmente deduzires onde poderá estar a chuva forte, considera o deslocamento da célula, ou seja, divides a célula ao meio, na parte da frente, tens a alimentação dela, updraft, e na parte traseira, tens o downdraft, onde se localizam as chuvas/granizo e ventos descendentes. 
Depois, sabendo qual o quadrante do vento à superfície e qual a intensidade, percebes que a precipitação poderá ter tendência a acompanhar a direção do mesmo. Normalmente, a precipitação mais forte está concentrada de meio para trás. Também é importante descontares os lados da célula, normalmente são só nuvens em expansão.


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 18:46)

Chuva modelada até às 12h de amanhã. Infelizmente as cores do GFS não têm um grande contraste:











Deve ter chovido novamente na Terceira:


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 18:46)

Actualização dos acumulados horários dos Açores, totais e máximos:


----------



## lserpa (3 Set 2015 às 18:50)

StormRic disse:


> Actualização dos acumulados horários dos Açores, totais e máximos:


Os da última hora no grupo central é que devem estar mais significativos... 
A estação do aeroporto do Pico não deverá ter recebido grande precipitação.... É pena não haver uma no Sul do Pico! 
A de São Caetano poderá ter registado algo mais significativo...


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 18:52)

A mancha nebulosa com maior densidade está ao largo da Terceira:

http://www.sat24.com/zoomloop.aspx?ir=false&region=af&lat=37&lon=-21


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 18:52)

Acumulados horários em S.Miguel e máximos:












Mantenho as minhas reservas quanto aos valores de Nordeste desta madrugada. Não há paralelo com outras estações que até são muito próximas, no entanto situam-se a altitudes mais elevadas (Tronqueira e Lomba da Erva). Uma única estação mais perto tirava as dúvidas. Não sei se alguma vez poderemos ter a confirmação, os restantes valores de Nordeste são "normais" e por isso o pluviómetro parece estar a funcionar correctamente, mas só o IPMA poderá confirmar.


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 18:55)

lserpa disse:


> É pena não haver uma no Sul do Pico!
> A de São Caetano poderá ter registado algo mais significativo...



São Caetano está a 700m de altitude na encosta sudoeste do Pico, realmente não há equivalente à mesma altitude do aeródromo.

A estação de São Caetano só actualiza de hora a hora, deve estar quase a enviar os valores mais recentes. Até às 16:40 utc nada tinha de especial.


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 18:58)

StormRic disse:


> mas só o IPMA poderá confirmar.



Isso é algo binário. Ou está certo ou está errado, por qualquer motivo. É impossível determinar o impacto dos pequenos problemas. Também não ia ficar bem ao IPMA dizer que a estação está/esteve com problemas. Portanto, o resultado será aceite.


----------



## lserpa (3 Set 2015 às 18:59)

StormRic disse:


> São Caetano está a 700m de altitude na encosta sudoeste do Pico, realmente não há equivalente à mesma altitude do aeródromo.
> 
> A estação de São Caetano só actualiza de hora a hora, deve estar quase a enviar os valores mais recentes. Até às 16:40 utc nada tinha de especial.


Até nem é por isso neste caso, mas sim porque o aeroporto não foi muito abrangido pela célula, ou melhor, quase nada abrangido... Quando ia na estrada a sair do trabalho, não se via metade da ilha do Pico!! Era chuva forte!!


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 19:09)

Trovoada... penso que a janela para ocorrerem está-se a fechar rapidamente. As células, na sua globalidade, são imponentes (veja-se o triângulo na imagem) mas falta-lhes algo:


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 19:10)

Orion disse:


> Isso é algo binário. Ou está certo ou está errado, por qualquer motivo. É impossível determinar o impacto dos pequenos problemas. Também não ia ficar bem ao IPMA dizer que a estação está/esteve com problemas. Portanto, o resultado será aceite.



Ao ver as primeiras imagens da zona começo a admitir que os valores podem estar correctos:



Wessel1985 disse:


> Foto da zona do Nordeste - São Miguel veiculada pela MyTopFM com autor desconhecido



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...adeira-setembro-2015.8388/page-20#post-505460

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...adeira-setembro-2015.8388/page-21#post-505477

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...adeira-setembro-2015.8388/page-21#post-505480


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 19:13)

StormRic disse:


> Ao ver as primeiras imagens da zona começo a admitir que os valores podem estar correctos:



Chuva superior a 100mm, tal como aconteceu na Tronqueira (não precisariam de ser >200mm), tenderiam a fazer os mesmos danos. Já eram terras que tinham recebido alguma chuva da última pluma tropical. Foi quase uma enchente relâmpago.


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 19:19)

Eu até fico surpreendido com esta frase:



Wessel1985 disse:


> Aqui por Angra as coisas estão mais calmas no dia de hoje e as pessoas fazem a sua vida normal como nada se tivesse passado ...



Tendo em conta a chuva caída (>100 mm). Não houve problemas com as ribeiras? Só se fala no Nordeste.


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 19:22)

Os avisos foram renovados até às 6h de amanhã. Laranja para chuva. Amarelo para trovoada.


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Set 2015 às 19:25)

Por aqui volta a chover de uma forma moderada mas contínua ...

Em relação à vida normal é verdade que existiram cheias mas foram resolvidas pelas entidades competentes e portanto hoje como tudo esteve mais calmo deu para as pessoas trabalharem sem sobressaltos aqui por Angra ... Muito trabalho dos Bombeiros de Angra para responderem às inundações ...

Em relação às ribeiras as informações que tenho é que a ribeira em Santa Bárbara galgou a ponte ontem e que na Casa da Ribeira na Praia da Vitória o caudal aumentou muito também ...

Por Angra tivemos a Ribeira da Maia junto à Silveira que galgou a estrada também no dia de ontem ...


EDIT - Aproveito para vos deixar o link de um vídeo em que se vê a forma como ficou inundado o caminho justo ao posto um - Praia da Vitória ... Impressionante ... 

Créditos - Wilson Fernandes


https://video-mad1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=9c7b74b892fcbb97c8071b8a2e8aa4c2&oe=55E8B82B

Acabo de ouvir bombeiros a sair aqui de Angra ... Devem estar a acontecer novas ocorrências devido à chuva ...


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Set 2015 às 19:41)

https://www.facebook.com/dra.ipma.pt?fref=ts

De vez em quando a equipa do IPMA Açores responde a algumas perguntas, talvez tentar questioná-los sobre o valor possa dar frutos, mas duvido, por causa da exposição aos media, especialmente se estiver errado.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Set 2015 às 19:45)

*18h03...*


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2015 às 19:48)

Orion disse:


> O AROME... se fosse fidedigno nessa escala já estávamos submersos há muito tempo...



É preciso ponderar modelos, e dar o devido desconto, mas nunca ignorar. O AROME (ou outros) muitas vezes parece inútil, mas para mim não é. Serve para mostrar que existe determinado potencial na atmosfera, até pode estar completamente equivocado, e muitas vezes está, mas como se costuma dizer, não há fumo sem fogo. É sempre um dado que não se pode ignorar, mas também não olhar para modelos de forma religiosa como se fossem uma bola de cristal, que nunca o serão.
Provavelmente se não fossem certos outputs alarmistas (+90mm/3horas) do Arome ontem nem aviso laranja haveria. Pode errar horas, localizações, quantidades, etc, mas quando aparecem certas coisas é sempre uma luzinha de atenção que se deve acender.


----------



## lserpa (3 Set 2015 às 19:51)

Gerofil disse:


> *18h03...*


Está uma bela sopa aí a cozinhar... Está preso em cima (nordeste) e a ser pressionado por baixo (sudoeste).... ️️️️


----------



## lserpa (3 Set 2015 às 20:02)

Ou vi mal, ou este será o Fred?!?? 









Não condiz muito, mas o que está modelado é ele renascer dos mortos....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vou ver isto com mais calma, vai ser melhor...


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 20:08)

Estranho. Pelo ECM não vai chover mais hoje nos grupos ocidental e central:


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 20:11)

Chuva forte no Corvo. O G. Oci. quase a entrar no pós-frontal.


----------



## Afgdr (3 Set 2015 às 20:16)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco. Já caíram uns pingos agora para o final da tarde. Durante a madrugada, choveu, tendo a chuva sido por vezes forte.


*Imagem de satélite das 19h00 UTC*


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 20:17)

SpiderVV disse:


> https://www.facebook.com/dra.ipma.pt?fref=ts
> 
> De vez em quando a equipa do IPMA Açores responde a algumas perguntas, talvez tentar questioná-los sobre o valor possa dar frutos, mas duvido, por causa da exposição aos media, especialmente se estiver errado.



O meteorologista Carlos Ramalho já confirmou, dificilmente o IPMA vai contradizê-lo.

(desliguem o som antes de aceder à página, párem o primeiro vídeo e passem para o quarto)
http://www.rtp.pt/acores/local/mau-tempo-desaloja-familias-em-sao-miguel-atualizada-com-videos_47968


----------



## Fleming (3 Set 2015 às 20:18)

Aqui em Angra chove moderadamente.


----------



## Afgdr (3 Set 2015 às 20:19)

Orion disse:


> Chuva forte no Corvo. O G. Oci. quase a entrar no pós-frontal.



Na última hora, das 18h às 19h, o acumulado registado no Corvo foi 17,2 mm.







Foram ainda registados 5,3 mm em Angra do Heroísmo. Nas restantes ilhas, está tudo a zeros.


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 20:25)

lserpa disse:


> Até nem é por isso neste caso, mas sim porque o aeroporto não foi muito abrangido pela célula, ou melhor, quase nada abrangido... Quando ia na estrada a sair do trabalho, não se via metade da ilha do Pico!! Era chuva forte!!



Terá ocorrido ou no canal ou no extremo ocidental da ilha. São Caetano só registou 2,2mm às 17h e desde então nada.

Corvo acumulou hoje 34 mm até às 18h; 17,7 mm nas Flores.


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 20:50)

Pronto, assumindo a veracidade da chuvada, 2015 entra na história como um ano errático. Inverno inexistente pautado por chuvas breves e quase apocalíticas. Ainda falta 4 meses, incluindo este, para acabar o ano. O El Niño torna o tempo errático. Sendo assim, penso que posso escrever que já fomos _El Niñados_ 

_


Afgdr disse:



*Imagem de satélite das 19h00 UTC*

Clique para expandir...

_
Mau aspeto. Pouca consistênia. É bom e mau. Uns locais ficam secos e outros levam com chuva potencialmente pesada.


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 21:28)

A frente é relativamente calma:


----------



## Fleming (3 Set 2015 às 21:37)

Desde há pouco que as coisas acalmaram em Angra. Agora estão só a cair uns chuviscos.


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 21:40)

Revisitando o Nordeste. O aumento da água precipitável, e persistência de valores elevados, é indicadora do que aconteceu (a animação do @rozzo em imagens):


----------



## lserpa (3 Set 2015 às 21:47)

Aqui pelo faial chove moderado...


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 21:54)

Chove fraco em Santa Maria desde as 19:30 utc.
Algo fraco também nos Mosteiros em S.Miguel.
Chuviscos ou talvez nevoeiros em São Caetano no Pico, desde a mesma hora.


----------



## lserpa (3 Set 2015 às 21:56)

Volta a abrandar, agora só cai um pingo ou outro.


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 22:46)

Até às 21h (IPMA, 20h), mantém-se chuva fraca em Santa Maria e no grupo Central, excepto Graciosa. Terá terminado o período de chuva moderada em Angra.







desde as 21h (utc) que chove fraco em várias estações de S.Miguel.


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 22:51)

https://pt-pt.facebook.com/dra.ipma.pt/posts/1083309191694078

Não estão previstas trovoadas.


----------



## lserpa (3 Set 2015 às 22:53)

lserpa disse:


> Ou vi mal, ou este será o Fred?!??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, estive a ver com mais calma, afinal não será o Fred, mas ele não andará longe. 
O GFS modela uma depressão a qual se aproximará dos Açores.
Poucos dias depois passa o Fred.
Não sei até que ponto não se unirão... Esperar para ver.


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 22:58)

Orion disse:


> https://pt-pt.facebook.com/dra.ipma.pt/posts/1083309191694078
> 
> Não estão previstas trovoadas.



O que talvez faça recear mais a precipitação.
Aquela célula em aproximação rápida a Santa Maria, poderá iniciar a precipitação forte? Já se viu passar muita nebulosidade alta que nada tinha por baixo e portanto, seca, mas esta está em expansão ainda.


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 23:02)

Começou chuva forte em Santa Maria, desde há cerca de quarenta minutos.
Foram actualizados agora os registos das três RHA da ilha.






Os valores são em mm/10 minutos.


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 23:06)

StormRic disse:


> O que talvez faça recear mais a precipitação.
> Aquela célula em aproximação rápida a Santa Maria, poderá iniciar a precipitação forte? Já se viu passar muita nebulosidade alta que nada tinha por baixo e portanto, seca, mas esta está em expansão ainda.








Penso que agora as células passam mais rapidamente. Deverá atingir/passar pela ilha nos próximos minutos:


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (3 Set 2015 às 23:14)

A grande mancha em altitude que se aproxima do grupo oriental corresponde a uma célula em dissipação e muito mais pequena que a mancha...


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 23:23)

O extremo de chuva nos Açores aconteceu numa data engraçada: 3 de Outubro de 1974. 276mm em 24h nas Furnas, S. Miguel. Portanto, o aniversário foi falhado por apenas por 1 mês certinho. A situação sinótica, na altura, foi completamente diferente (ligeira discordância entre as cartas):


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 23:24)

Passou uma torre a sul de Santa Maria:


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 23:39)

Só por curiosidade, as estações hidrométricas de Santa Bárbara e S.Francisco, na ilha de Santa Maria, estavam a fio de água às 21:40. Vamos lá ver se reagem à precipitação, a ilha bem precisa.






De madrugada, a chuva forte que caíu na Maia, no sueste da ilha, não chegou aos cimos, pelos vistos. Estas estações praticamente nada acusaram.


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 00:00)

Cerca de 10 a 15mm já nas últimas horas em Santa Maria, mas as hidrométricas nada acusam, a água ainda não chega às ribeiras no interior da ilha.


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Set 2015 às 01:27)

Que chova assim a bom ritmo, razoável sem excesso, que Santa Maria necessita.


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 01:35)

E continua a chover em Santa Maria, especialmente na estação da Maia, boa chuva, uma média de 4 mm/h.


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2015 às 01:37)

Falta o dia 3.


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2015 às 01:39)

A frente pouco mais deverá render. Só algo mesmo inesperado:


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 06:08)

Bons acumulados em Santa Maria, até receei que começasse com exageros mas o mais intenso não passou dos 12mm por hora:







21,2 mm no aeroporto, costa oeste
28,4 mm na Praia Formosa, costa sudoeste
19,1 mm no centro da ilha
42,6 mm na Maia, sueste

Grupo Ocidental a seco e Central e S.Miguel com chuviscos talvez.

As IPMA só estão actualizadas até às 3:00.


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Set 2015 às 14:37)

Boa Tarde a todos ...

Por aqui as coisas estão bem mais calmas apesar do tempo continuar muito cinzento e de vez em quando cair alguns chuviscos fracos ...

Nada a ver com o dia de anteontem felizmente ...

Dar as boas vindas ao novo membro da ilha Terceira no fórum ...

Bem Vindo @Fleming 


EDIT (13:42) - Dizer apenas que chove de uma forma moderada neste momento por aqui ... Mas nada de muito anormal tendo em conta os dias passados ...


----------



## lserpa (4 Set 2015 às 14:52)

Bem, nesta saída a 172Horas volta a aparecer  o Fred!! bem em cima do grupo central.
mas 172 horas é muita coisa...


----------



## lserpa (4 Set 2015 às 15:10)

Ainda assim existe algumas células a formarem-se no pós frontal, '' que não é pós frontal'', mas sim um núcleo depressionário. 





a sua génese é por cima do Faial e evolui até ao Pico, formando por vezes uma bela torre vista do Faial
precipitação de hoje, aumentou com o evoluir da temperatura!!! isto hoje parece Punta Cana!!! Que Bafo!!!!!  




São aguaceiros moderados intercalados com boas abertas.


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Set 2015 às 15:52)

Chove muito forte agora aqui em Angra do Heroísmo.

O dia foi marcado por aguaceiros fracos e nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## Turlu (4 Set 2015 às 16:07)

AzoresPower disse:


> Chove muito forte agora aqui em Angra do Heroísmo.
> 
> O dia foi marcado por aguaceiros fracos e nevoeiro cerrado.



A tampa do esgoto de águas pluviais no cruzamento dos semáforos da AV. TC José Agostinho, em Angra do Heroísmo, levantou com a quantidade da água que corre no esgoto.


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Set 2015 às 16:09)

São Bento está intransitável. A ribeira transbordou, o Largo de São Bento parece um lago.

Está a chover torrencialmente, mais do que no outro dia.

EDIT: A minha rua parece uma ribeira.

Soube agora que a ribeira transbordou em cima, perto do Modelo, e as águas descem pela ladeira de S. Bento como uma nova ribeira. Os carros têm água pelos faróis e a polícia não deixa ninguém passar para o Largo.

Que bruta pancada de água!


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Set 2015 às 16:18)

Confirmo totalmente os relatos aqui descritos ... Que valente carga de água desabou aqui sobre Angra ... Muita preocupação com inundações em várias zonas da cidade ... Na Ladeira de São Francisco parece que a chuva foi tão violenta que levantou a calçada ... Aqui ao pé da biblioteca a rua parece uma ribeira mas parece que finalmente chove um pouco menos mas ainda com alguma intensidade ... Concordo que este foi maior que o do outro dia pelo menos em intensidade no diluvio em curto espaço de tempo ...

EDIT 1 (15:25) - Acabei de ouvir as sirenes dos Bombeiros a sair do quartel ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Set 2015 às 16:29)

Imagem impressionante do Porto das Pipas - Angra do Heroísmo ...  A água veio toda por ai abaixo ...











Problemas na Rua Direita e imediações ... A água veio até cá baixo com uma violência impressionante ...


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Set 2015 às 16:29)

Para o pessoal que nos segue, ter noção da carga de água que caiu/está a cair:

Rua Direita (Quélia Nunes)






Largo de São Bento (Susana Leonardo)






Miragaia (Luísa Martins)


----------



## lserpa (4 Set 2015 às 16:31)

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
https://video-mad1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=cddc2bcf17af0e045aa376373d7230d6&oe=55E9E412


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2015 às 16:34)

AzoresPower disse:


> Para o pessoal que nos segue, ter noção da carga de água que caiu/está a cair:
> 
> Rua Direita (Quélia Nunes)
> 
> ...





lserpa disse:


> WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> https://video-mad1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xal1/v/t42.1790-2/11981233_1174224329271457_50525413_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjEyNTEsInJsYSI6NTEyfQ==&rl=1251&vabr=695&oh=cddc2bcf17af0e045aa376373d7230d6&oe=55E9E412


Que imagens incríveis!!!!!!  Quem diria que depois do Nordeste ainda aconteceria isto!!


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Set 2015 às 16:34)

Meu Deus, estou a ver imagens arrepiantes.


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Set 2015 às 16:38)

Minha Praça Velha...

https://video-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=8a9162c205c7a74c8217ffc64fd604c9&oe=55E9E205

Mais um

https://video-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=6a99e6dd7c79e9da86cbe4960fa9bc98&oe=55E9D70E

EDIT: Ouço bombeiros a passar agora...


----------



## Hazores (4 Set 2015 às 16:39)

Angra em Estado de Alerta....Acho que as imagens falam por si


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2015 às 16:39)

Essa célula está a ter um brutal desenvolvimento. Da Horta vê-se:






















http://www.spotazores.com/cam/28/0

Não é todos os dias em que o céu está limpo o suficiente para se ver essas células.


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Set 2015 às 16:42)

A ribeira saltou, vejam a Ladeira de São Bento:

https://video-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=f6226f9ad4d7cdde9c77db1195d64823&oe=55E9D6F6


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Set 2015 às 16:44)

Avanço com valores: 36mm em Sta. Luzia

E continua a chover torrencialmente!


----------



## Turlu (4 Set 2015 às 16:45)

lserpa disse:


> WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> https://video-mad1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xal1/v/t42.1790-2/11981233_1174224329271457_50525413_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjEyNTEsInJsYSI6NTEyfQ==&rl=1251&vabr=695&oh=cddc2bcf17af0e045aa376373d7230d6&oe=55E9E412


Rua Direita, em Angra do Heroísmo. Recebe as águas todas que vem da Rua da Sé, Rua do Galo, Ladeira de São Francisco, e da Pereira que convergem para a Praça Velha e daí para a Rua Direita.


----------



## lserpa (4 Set 2015 às 16:46)

AzoresPower disse:


> Avanço com valores: 36mm em Sta. Luzia
> 
> E continua a chover torrencialmente!


em quanto tempo?


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Set 2015 às 16:46)

https://video-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=8d79300b788d27670cdf35e234c24462&oe=55E9D558

Eis o Continente, Angra do Heroísmo. A ribeira saltou e a água desce muito depressa pela ladeira de São Bento.


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2015 às 16:47)

O tefigrama das 12 apresentava condições para semelhante evento. 






Alguma estabilidade nos níveis baixos. Mas o CAPE está moderado e há uma depressão nos níveis baixos:






Não está completamente certo mas a humidade dificultará o desenvolvimento de mais células:


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Set 2015 às 16:53)

Acalmou agora, chove fraco a moderado.

EDIT: Chove torrencialmente agora de novo.


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Set 2015 às 16:54)

Desterro:

https://video-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=650c91947ee908491aeea9c3f073b078&oe=55E9E2E8


----------



## Hazores (4 Set 2015 às 16:59)

Mais um video: 
https://video-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=3c4e6f349f13b376d064d0e91942c66e&oe=55E9DFFD


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Set 2015 às 16:59)

Mais informações

Zona do Fanal junto ao Terceira Mar Hotel intransitável ...

A chuva cai novamente com alguma intensidade ...


----------



## Hazores (4 Set 2015 às 17:01)

Pela zona oeste da ilha a chuva já caí com menor intensidade


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Set 2015 às 17:02)

Hazores disse:


> Mais um video:
> https://video-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xpl1/v/t42.1790-2/11959813_1604897909771071_1479184519_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjIyMzcsInJsYSI6NzIwfQ==&rl=2237&vabr=1243&oh=3c4e6f349f13b376d064d0e91942c66e&oe=55E9DFFD



A ribeira saltou aí.


----------



## Hazores (4 Set 2015 às 17:03)




----------



## Hazores (4 Set 2015 às 17:04)

AzoresPower disse:


> A ribeira saltou aí.


Sim AzoresPower, penso que tenha sido mesmo nesta zona


----------



## Turlu (4 Set 2015 às 17:13)

Já ouvi alguns comentários de que o tempo ia piorar a partir das 18:00 horas em Angra. Alguém em informações nesse sentido?


----------



## Hazores (4 Set 2015 às 17:24)

Para quem conhece Angra, acho que esta imagem é elucidativa da quantidade de água acumulada


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Set 2015 às 17:28)

E continua a chover copiosamente ... Sinceramente não me lembro de uma situação assim aqui por Angra ...


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Set 2015 às 17:30)

Que horror mesmo. A cidade está debaixo de água. Eu agora estive na Atalaia, e até fiquei arrepiado, as casas têm metros de água nas garagens.


----------



## Fleming (4 Set 2015 às 17:34)

Moro no Desterro e acho que tão cedo não chego a casa. Na Praia da Vitória chove com alguma intensidade. No Norte da ilha está calmo...nem chove.


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2015 às 17:38)

Parece ser uma situação análoga à de ontem. Uma célula mais intensa na Terceira. Outras duas menos intensas no Pico e S. Jorge.

Adição: Aviso amarelo para chuva nos grupos Central e Oriental.


----------



## lserpa (4 Set 2015 às 17:40)

Orion disse:


> Parece ser uma situação análoga à de ontem. Uma célula mais intensa na Terceira. Outras duas menos intensas no Pico e S. Jorge.


Estão a nascer aqui!!! Posso fotografar isso daqui a pouco. Crescem na costa oeste e explodem no Pico...


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Set 2015 às 17:40)

Estou no terreno, e minha nossa... Isto está brutal. Bruto mesmo. Alguém me diz mais quanto tempo a chuva forte demora?


----------



## lserpa (4 Set 2015 às 17:41)

Incógnita!! Até supostamente já deveria estar a melhorar


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2015 às 17:43)

Orion disse:


> Parece ser uma situação análoga à de ontem. Uma célula mais intensa na Terceira. Outras duas menos intensas no Pico e S. Jorge.








Dois _cumulus_ muito desenvolvidos. Parece haver condições para trovoada mas penso que a convergência é reduzida para tal. O CAPE e muita água precipitável estão a exacerbar a chuva.


----------



## david 6 (4 Set 2015 às 17:45)

disseram me que continua a chover imenso em Angra do Heroismo


----------



## lserpa (4 Set 2015 às 17:47)

Se reparares, perto da terceira há uma convergência nos níveis baixos, não é perfeita, mas pode significar muito...




Na transição dos dois núcleos...


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Set 2015 às 17:47)

Muito forte mesmo.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2015 às 17:50)

AzoresPower disse:


> Estou no terreno, e minha nossa... Isto está brutal. Bruto mesmo. Alguém me diz mais quanto tempo a chuva forte demora?


Se calhar a célula tornou-se estacionária porque chover assim tão forte durante muito tempo...é suspeito.


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2015 às 18:02)

Mais uma perturbação local a criar células. Perdeu alguma força mas voltou a adquirir.


----------



## lserpa (4 Set 2015 às 18:06)

Orion disse:


> Mais uma perturbação local a criar células. Perdeu alguma força mas voltou a adquirir.


Tem de haver algures uma entrada de ar frio! Há uma banda de nevoeiro a entrar com tetos de 150 a 200 metros!


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2015 às 18:10)

As células do Pico e S. Jorge perderam muita força. A da Terceira continua estável. A RTP-A mostrou imagens há poucos minutos da enxurrada.


----------



## lserpa (4 Set 2015 às 18:10)

Ausência de vento aos níveis médios, não adornou nada! E continua a sua escalada!


----------



## david 6 (4 Set 2015 às 18:12)

https://video-mad1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xft1/v/t43.1792-2/11792813_10153536771046147_1307271910_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjE1MDAsInJsYSI6MTAyNH0=&rl=1500&vabr=537&oh=544eedb56ea7f235c9b873196cc312e3&oe=55E9F621

Rua Direita, Angra do Heroismo

fonte: facebook


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Set 2015 às 18:14)

Imagem minha, em direto


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2015 às 18:16)

36mm entre as 15 e as 16h na Terceira. É azar ou sorte tremenda, dependendo da perspetiva. Dois dias seguidos no mesmo local.


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2015 às 18:18)

Mantém-se com uma altitude média:


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 18:19)

Os avisos estavam verdes e foram actualizados só às 15:42 e só para amarelo: 36 mm/h amarelo?? Não fazem ideia nenhuma do que estão a prever portanto.


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2015 às 18:25)

A perturbação está na Terceira há mais de 2 horas. Entre as 14 e as 16h, >54mm.

Está ligeiramente mais fraca:


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 18:29)

*65 mm* em Alto das Covas; *74 mm* em Santa Luzia. Desde as 15 horas.

Aviso vermelho, não houve. Amarelo foi posto depois de começar a chover. Toda a gente desprevenida.
Incompetência pura e simples.


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2015 às 18:33)

O enfraquecimento é bastante notório:


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Set 2015 às 18:34)

O problema foi nas zonas altas, o caudal das ribeitas transbordou não na baixa da cidade mas mais acima. E as ruas fizeram-se ribeiras e a baixa fez-se lago.


----------



## lserpa (4 Set 2015 às 18:35)

Está a dissipar à direita e volta a formar nova torre há esquerda.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2015 às 18:36)

StormRic disse:


> *65 mm* em Alto das Covas; *74 mm* em Santa Luzia. Desde as 15 horas.
> 
> Aviso vermelho, não houve. Amarelo foi posto depois de começar a chover. Toda a gente desprevenida.
> Incompetência pura e simples.


Sinceramente, eu acho que eles acabam por não dar a devida atenção às ilhas. Com a chuvada que caiu no Nordeste foi a mesma coisa...


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 18:37)

AzoresPower disse:


> O problema foi nas zonas altas, o caudal das ribeitas transbordou não na baixa da cidade mas mais acima. E as ruas fizeram-se ribeiras e a baixa fez-se lago.



Mas as estações no meio da cidade, acima citadas, registaram mais de 70mm. Quer dizer que mais acima ainda choveu mais?


----------



## lserpa (4 Set 2015 às 18:37)

Volta a crescer... Impressionante dá para vê-la a crescer a olho nu...


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2015 às 18:43)

Parece que terminou e, esperançosamente, passou. Resta ainda alguma convecção residual:


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Set 2015 às 18:44)

Sim, por exemplo a ribeira de S. Bento não transbordou no largo, ao nivel das estações, mas muito mais acima.


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 18:45)

Orion disse:


> Parece que terminou e, esperançosamente, passou. Resta ainda alguma convecção residual:



Mas dada a hora do dia, não há hipótese de se repetir algures novamente?


----------



## lserpa (4 Set 2015 às 18:46)

Orion disse:


> Parece que terminou e, esperançosamente, passou. Resta ainda alguma convecção residual:


Nope... Vê bem, a luz é que já não ajuda a perceber 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 está a adornar para a direita


----------



## lserpa (4 Set 2015 às 18:56)

Nova célula, os ventos estão a convergir junto ao Pico!!! E sobem montanha acima!


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2015 às 18:59)

StormRic disse:


> Mas dada a hora do dia, não há hipótese de se repetir algures novamente?



Pode-se repetir. Os avisos supostamente estão em vigor para isso. Não dou muita relevância à insolação. Eventos convectivos deste género nos Açores não são muito comuns. No outro evento, as células a sul ficaram ativas dia e noite. 



lserpa disse:


> Nope... Vê bem, a luz é que já não ajuda a perceber



No Eumetsat vê-se que a força da convecção tem diminuido. Claro que pode ganhar força mas por agora, já passou. No sat24 parace que se desloca para sudeste.

A imagem estranha do dia vem da Graciosa (um nevoeiro marítimo repentino):











Da Fajã do Ouvidor, S. Jorge, ao longe, uma brutal bigorna:


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 18:59)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Boa Tarde a todos ...
> 
> Por aqui as coisas estão bem mais calmas apesar do tempo continuar muito cinzento e de vez em quando cair alguns chuviscos fracos ...
> 
> ...



A tua mensagem ilustra bem como estávamos confiantes nas previsões do IPMA e com o terminar dos avisos. Quantos prejuízos poderiam ter sido evitados se ao menos, por precaução, o aviso não tivesse sido levantado e se se tivesse feito uma actualização da previsão? Se as pessoas soubessem que continuava o risco de enxurradas não teriam por exemplo deixado os veículos em certos locais.


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2015 às 19:00)

Santa Cruz vai ser engolida:


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2015 às 19:04)




----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 19:04)

Até às 17:40 só tem caído chuva fraca na São Caetano do Pico. Nada no aeródromo até às 17:00.

*18,6 + 36,0 + 39,5 = 94,1 mm* em Angra, até às17:00! Depois dessa hora só deve ter caído mais cerca de 2 a 5 mm.

Editado: com valores da hora anterior.


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2015 às 19:06)




----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 19:09)

http://www.prociv.azores.gov.pt/noticias/ver.php?id=399



> Avisos Meteorológicos
> 
> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 57/2015*
> 
> ...



Está bem claro que esperaram por começar a chover para avisar a prociv.azores.


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Set 2015 às 19:10)

StormRic disse:


> Até às 17:40 só tem caído chuva fraca na São Caetano do Pico. Nada no aeródromo até às 17:00.
> 
> *18,6 + 36,0 + 39,5 = 94,1 mm* em Angra, até ás17:00! Depois dessa hora só deve ter caído mais cerca de 2 a 5 mm.
> 
> Editado: com valores da hora anterior.



94 mm em 3 horas é muito. E nem amarelo havia...


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2015 às 19:11)

Mais nevoeiro entre o Faial e Pico:






Também é visto na colina à esquerda:


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 19:28)

Actualização dos acumulados horários e diários em todas as ilhas:


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Set 2015 às 19:28)

Boa Tarde felizmente não há nota de danos pessoais deste terrível incidente referente ao evento de hoje ... A verdade é que a coisa poderia ter resultado numa tragédia se isto tivesse acontecido com as pessoas a deslocar-se do seu local de trabalho
	
 ... A verdade é que tivemos mais sorte que juizo ... 

O presidente da Câmara Municipal de Angra apela a que as pessoas circulem o menos possível na cidade até se proceder à limpeza das vias ... Só circular em caso de máxima necessidade ... 

O tempo melhorou um pouco na última hora com a chuva a ser muito menos intensa mas ainda existente ... 

Tenho relatos de pessoas que viram os seus carros arrastados na zona da Miragaia e vejo a minha cidade a braços com uma inundação sem precedentes ... 

As coisas que se poderiam ter evitado com simples avisos meteorológicos ... 


Mas há que saudar no fim disto tudo a não existência de desgraças ao nível humano e isso é o mais importante ... Posteriormente tentarei colocar mais fotos do temporal desta tarde ...


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2015 às 19:28)

Orion disse:


> Santa Cruz vai ser engolida:





Orion disse:


>





Orion disse:


>





Orion disse:


> Mais nevoeiro entre o Faial e Pico:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Epa...que lindo!!! Quem me dera ter mais disto por aqui!!


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2015 às 19:29)

StormRic disse:


> Mas dada a hora do dia, não há hipótese de se repetir algures novamente?



Assumindo condições semelhantes à do tefigrama das Lajes de hoje, pode acontecer nas imediações de S. Miguel no final do dia:


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2015 às 19:35)

Wessel1985 disse:


> As coisas que se poderiam ter evitado com simples avisos meteorológicos ...



Depende:



AzoresPower disse:


> O problema foi nas zonas altas, o caudal das ribeitas transbordou não na baixa da cidade mas mais acima. E as ruas fizeram-se ribeiras e a baixa fez-se lago.



Esse tipo de enchente, relâmpago, dificilmente teria sido evitada. Ainda se está a limpar os danos de ontem. Poder-se-ia ter arrumado alguns carros (coisa que duvido que muita gente teria feito) mas muito além disso... não creio. Não é só em Portugal que esse tipo de coisas acontece.


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Set 2015 às 19:37)

Link de um video que mostra a situação ao pé do Hospital Novo de Angra ... Video - João Gomes

https://video-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=be6c2e939f74d8ff8cba117c6265fee1&oe=55EA0750


Caixote sem condutor em Angra

Fonte - MyTopFM

https://video-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=06709e20b986b1286508902695d0174e&oe=55EA0801



Zona do Desterro - Angra do Heroísmo 

Foto - Ricardo Ribeiro







Ribeira da Ribeirinha que está a dificultar o transito na zona Ribeirinha-Atalaia (junto ao posto da Sotran)
‪#‎mytopfm‬
Video: Nuno Coelho


https://video-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=00329d7907e2bc599bee393bd330e894&oe=55EA03B0




Rua do Galo - Angra do Heroísmo

Fotos - Patricia Rego 














Entretanto chove novamente por Angra de uma forma moderada ...


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 19:42)

Grupos Central e Oriental, imagem do satélite Aqua às 15:00 utc:


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Set 2015 às 19:50)

Orion disse:


> Depende:
> 
> 
> 
> Esse tipo de enchente, relâmpago, dificilmente teria sido evitada. Ainda se está a limpar os danos de ontem. Poder-se-ia ter arrumado alguns carros (coisa que duvido que muita gente teria feito) mas muito além disso... não creio. Não é só em Portugal que esse tipo de coisas acontece.





Pois depende ... Mas por isso mesmo é que há avisos ... Deixar de fazer os avisos porque as pessoas podem não vir a ligar não me parece correcto ... 

A verdade é que e não estou a exagerar podia ter acontecido uma tragédia de dimensões humanas consideráveis se isto fosse noutra hora e noutro contexto ... Felizmente muita gente encontrava-se nos seus locais de trabalho
	
 e não na rua na altura do diluvio ... 


A minha opinião é muito clara ... Os avisos existem são para ser usados ... Mesmo que seja por exagero ... Prefiro a prudência ao facilitismo ... 

Isto com todo o respeito pelas entidades competentes que acredito que sejam as primeiras a ficarem inquietas com esta situação ...


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 19:52)

Sat 24:
















Parece-me que a perturbação pode vir a "agarrar-se" a S.Miguel como o fez na Terceira. Há aviso em vigor abrangendo o Grupo Oriental, das 18 às 22h utc.


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Set 2015 às 19:54)

Volta a chover com intensidade aqui por Angra ... Parece que isto não quer acabar ... 

Zona da Silveira

Foto - Miguel Capote







Rua da Sé - Angra do Heroísmo


Fotos - Andreia Pimentel












Mais um video que reflecte bem o estado em que ficou algumas estradas de Angra e arredores

Video - Angela Borges 

https://video-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=e511c7b690c3a122ab700443db8d8d3c&oe=55EA03A4


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 20:11)

*101,7 mm* em Angra do Heroísmo (IPMA), entre as 12:00 e as 18:00. Justificava um aviso vermelho.


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 20:15)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Volta a chover com intensidade aqui por Angra ... Parece que isto não quer acabar ...



Essas imagens são de agora mesmo? Está a chover assim nesta altura? 

É que na imagem de satélite desta vez nada aparece mesmo, há 15 minutos atrás:


----------



## Fleming (4 Set 2015 às 20:17)

Chuva fraca em Angra neste momento.


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Set 2015 às 20:18)

Câmara Municipal de Angra do Heroísmo

Comunicado do Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil 18h15m

Registou-se uma elevada precipitação no centro de Angra do Heroismo. Como consequência desta chuvada de volume anormal há 150 pedidos de ajuda, tendo-se procedido a 11 realojamentos.

Verifica-se a obstrução das vias da Baixa de Angra, zona da Ribeirinha, zona de São Bento e da via entre a GNR e o Porto das Pipas. Há ainda a registar dois feridos ligeiros devido a queda.

De momento as condições atmosféricas mostram-se mais favoráveis, estando a dar-se continuidade aos trabalhos para minimização dos danos ocorridos e iniciaram-se os trabalhos de limpeza das vias.

Pedimos aos munícipes para não circularem nas vias que estão condicionadas.

Informação atualizada pela Autarquia e Serviço de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores:

ZONAS INTRANSITÁVEIS: 
Todos os acessos à Ribeirinha.
Zona de São Bento
Troço da GNR de Angra até ao Porto Pipas.
Toda a baixa da cidade de Angra do Heroísmo.


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 20:19)

Uma hora atrás, começou a chover em S.Miguel.


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Set 2015 às 20:20)

StormRic disse:


> Essas imagens são de agora mesmo? Está a chover assim nesta altura?
> 
> É que na imagem de satélite desta vez nada aparece mesmo, há 15 minutos atrás:



Volta a chover por aqui e não é pouco ... A verdade é que continua a cair água de uma forma consistente ... No momento que escrevo parece que vai ganhando cada vez mais intensidade ...


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Set 2015 às 20:24)

Wessel, que zona?

Aqui onde estou não chove.


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 20:25)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Volta a chover por aqui e não é pouco ... A verdade é que continua a cair água de uma forma consistente ... No momento que escrevo parece que vai ganhando cada vez mais intensidade ...



Portanto, esta nebulosidade baixa também produz chuva intensa:






E as estações WU registam-na, sem dúvida:

Na última hora:
Alto das Covas: 2,1 mm (até às 19:05)

Santa Luzia: 4,8 mm (até às 19:28)


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2015 às 20:26)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Pois depende ... Mas por isso mesmo é que há avisos ... Deixar de fazer os avisos porque as pessoas podem não vir a ligar não me parece correcto ...
> 
> A verdade é que e não estou a exagerar podia ter acontecido uma tragédia de dimensões humanas consideráveis se isto fosse noutra hora e noutro contexto ... Felizmente muita gente encontrava-se nos seus locais de trabalho
> 
> ...



Pois. Mas é impossível agradar a todos.



StormRic disse:


> *101,7 mm* em Angra do Heroísmo (IPMA), entre as 12:00 e as 18:00. Justificava um aviso vermelho.





StormRic disse:


> Aviso vermelho, não houve. Amarelo foi posto depois de começar a chover. Toda a gente desprevenida.
> *Incompetência pura e simples.*



Será?






---/---
















Um meteorologista sem modelos é como um condutor sem mapa. Vê a estrada... até à próxima curva. Mais um evento muito difícil de ser previsto na intensidade e duração. Claro que o aviso tem que ser emitido mesmo em cima da chuva. E há o radar nas Lajes. Se não houvesse...


----------



## Hazores (4 Set 2015 às 20:26)

Pela Zona oeste tb não chove....


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Set 2015 às 20:26)

AzoresPower disse:


> Wessel, que zona?
> 
> Aqui onde estou não chove.





Zona da Alta de Angra do Heroísmo entre a Igreja da Sé e o Serrado do Bailhão ...


----------



## Fleming (4 Set 2015 às 20:26)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Volta a chover por aqui e não é pouco ... A verdade é que continua a cair água de uma forma consistente ... No momento que escrevo parece que vai ganhando cada vez mais intensidade ...



Confirmo! (Zona do Desterro)


----------



## Afgdr (4 Set 2015 às 20:28)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco/bonançoso.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente encoberto, com boas abertas à tarde, mas está novamente encoberto.

Estou impressionado com o que aconteceu aí por Angra hoje... Não estava nada à espera dessa quantidade de chuva. Wow, tanta água! 

Os solos devem estar saturados de água aí por Angra...oxalá não chova desta forma nos próximos tempos. Dava jeito agora uma acalmia por aí...

Ah, e bem-vindo ao fórum @Fleming!


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2015 às 20:32)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco.
> 
> ...


Esperemos que não mas parece que a tempestade tropical Fred vai passar aí. Mas não sei se já é mesmo confirmado


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 20:33)

Orion disse:


> Será?



Não vou entrar em discussões destas. Lê as minhas mensagens todas de forma completa.


----------



## Fleming (4 Set 2015 às 20:36)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco/bonançoso.
> 
> ...



Obrigado


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 20:37)

Orion disse:


> E há o radar nas Lajes. Se não houvesse...



off-topic: Têm o radar nas Lajes, têm imagens de satélite de 5 em 5 ou de 15 em 15 minutos, têm os dados das estações em tempo real, têm olhos na cara para ir à janela, não sou meteorologista mas vejo nuvens daquelas, vê a imagem do Aqua por exemplo, e vou continuar a fiar-me em saídas de modelos das 0h?? Ridículo!
fim de off-topic


----------



## Fleming (4 Set 2015 às 20:37)

Tiagolco disse:


> Esperemos que não mas parece que a tempestade tropical Fred vai passar aí. Mas não sei se já é mesmo confirmado



Ainda faltam uns dias mas...

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/graphics_at1.shtml?5-daynl?large#contents


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Set 2015 às 20:37)

Orion disse:


> Pois. Mas é impossível agradar a todos.



Caro Orion

Os avisos meteorológicos lamento mas não servem para agradar a mim ou a si ... Servem para prevenir para o caso de existirem riscos a nível material ou até mesmo humano como poderia ser o caso de hoje ...

Chama-se prevenção e não recreação ...

Passar bem e bons acompanhamentos ...


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2015 às 20:42)

Fleming disse:


> Ainda faltam uns dias mas...
> 
> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/graphics_at1.shtml?5-daynl?large#contents


São só previsões e esperemos que enfraqueça. Ia ser horrível levarem com mais chuva e ventos fortes!


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Set 2015 às 20:56)

Impressionante ... 

Foto junto ao Pátio da Alfândega - Angra do Heroísmo

Autor - Paulo Gil







Perspectiva do Largo de São Bento ...


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2015 às 21:03)

Ah e bem vindo ao fórum @Fleming


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Set 2015 às 21:15)

Dizer que volta a chover torrencialmente aqui pela Alta de Angra ... Que escuridão assustadora ... Se isto continua assim poderemos vir a ter mais problemas ... 

EDIT 

Comunicado do Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil 19h20m

Registou-se uma precipitação de 73,3 litros por metro quadrado, tendo-se registado a intensidade máxima entre as 15h50m e as 16h50m, num total de 34,3 litros por metro quadrado.


----------



## lserpa (4 Set 2015 às 21:22)

StormRic disse:


> http://www.prociv.azores.gov.pt/noticias/ver.php?id=399
> 
> 
> 
> Está bem claro que esperaram por começar a chover para avisar a prociv.azores.


Vi na tv agora que antes da célula se abater sobre a terceira o IPMA já estava em contato com a protecção civil... Será mesmo?


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Set 2015 às 21:24)

´Passou agora reportagem na RTP Açores, vejam.



StormRic disse:


> off-topic: Têm o radar nas Lajes, têm imagens de satélite de 5 em 5 ou de 15 em 15 minutos, têm os dados das estações em tempo real, têm olhos na cara para ir à janela, não sou meteorologista mas vejo nuvens daquelas, vê a imagem do Aqua por exemplo, e vou continuar a fiar-me em saídas de modelos das 0h?? Ridículo!
> fim de off-topic



@StormRic 

Em entrevista à RTP Açores, o meteorologista Carlos Ramalho diz que já não têm acesso às imagens do radar das Lajes. Tem a imagem de satélite no vídeo da RTP Açores, 20h aqui 21h aí. Talvez consigas ver on-demand.


----------



## Afgdr (4 Set 2015 às 21:30)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Dizer que volta a chover torrencialmente aqui pela Alta de Angra ... Que escuridão assustadora ... Se isto continua assim poderemos vir a ter mais problemas ...



Dá para ver que chove bem aí por Angra.


*Zona Balnear do Negrito*





*
*


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2015 às 21:32)

Afgdr disse:


> Dá para ver que chove bem aí por Angra.



Está novamente a surgir outra célula no mesmo local. Condições semelhantes às desta tarde podem novamente acontecer.


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2015 às 21:33)

AzoresPower disse:


> Em entrevista à RTP Açores, o meteorologista Carlos Ramalho diz que já não têm acesso às imagens do radar das Lajes.



Provavelmente já foi retirado da base. Pena.


----------



## lserpa (4 Set 2015 às 21:36)

Orion disse:


> Pois. Mas é impossível agradar a todos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O IPMA alegou não ter acesso ao radar há já muito tempo, e reforçou muito a importância de se colocar radares na região!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Set 2015 às 21:37)

AzoresPower disse:


> ´Passou agora reportagem na RTP Açores, vejam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De facto, a RTP Açores tem sido um excelente canal para quem tem cabo, para acompanhar os últimos dias aí pelos Açores, canal 189 na NOS.


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2015 às 21:38)

É possivel ver o topo da célula sobre a Terceira. A linha a oeste do G. Ocidental tem tido alguma convecção fraca/moderada. Mais tarde pode dar origem a algo mais significativo:


----------



## lserpa (4 Set 2015 às 21:38)

StormRic disse:


> off-topic: Têm o radar nas Lajes, têm imagens de satélite de 5 em 5 ou de 15 em 15 minutos, têm os dados das estações em tempo real, têm olhos na cara para ir à janela, não sou meteorologista mas vejo nuvens daquelas, vê a imagem do Aqua por exemplo, e vou continuar a fiar-me em saídas de modelos das 0h?? Ridículo!
> fim de off-topic


IPMA sem acesso ao radar já há muito tempo!


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 21:40)

AzoresPower disse:


> ´Passou agora reportagem na RTP Açores, vejam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lserpa disse:


> IPMA sem acesso ao radar já há muito tempo!





Orion disse:


> Provavelmente já foi retirado da base. Pena.



Sinceramente espero que seja essa a razão para não terem imagens do radar, por ter sido desinstalado. Caso contrário, se os responsáveis pela vigilância do radar da base nada comunicaram às autoridades portuguesas em qualquer dos eventos recentes... nem termino a frase.


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Set 2015 às 21:43)

Não me admirava nada...

Pergunta: Mesmo com radar, daria tempo de prevenir?


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 21:44)

Orion disse:


> É possivel ver o topo da célula sobre a Terceira. A linha a oeste do G. Ocidental tem tido alguma convecção fraca/moderada. Mais tarde pode dar origem a algo mais significativo:



É mesmo, nasceu outra, desta vez agarrada à costa norte da Terceira, pelo menos parece na imagem do Sat24:


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Set 2015 às 21:50)




----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 21:52)

AzoresPower disse:


> Não me admirava nada...
> 
> Pergunta: Mesmo com radar, daria tempo de prevenir?



off-topic: Depende da agilidade das comunicações, penso eu. Mas o que teria permitido era ver em outras células, que ainda estavam no mar, o padrão e dinâmica do desenvolvimento antes, extrapolando depois para o menor indício visual ou de eco assim que se avistasse. Haveria com certeza algum ganho de tempo, não sabemos é quantificar e se seria significativo. Aí também entra a habilidade dos previsionistas e observadores. Dantes, há muitos anos, julgo que haveria observadores que tomavam conta das estações em cada ilha e observavam, com conhecimento, o céu regularmente, conseguindo antecipar situações graças à sua experiência de observação. Hoje em dia, a tecnologia remeteu essas preciosas capacidades de observação para segundo plano.


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2015 às 21:52)

AzoresPower disse:


> Pergunta: Mesmo com radar, daria tempo de prevenir?



Não. O surgimento das células é imprevisível. É notável que estejam a aparecer no mesmo local em dias diferentes.


----------



## Fleming (4 Set 2015 às 21:53)

Depois de alguma acalmia chove agora com bem mais intensidade.


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Set 2015 às 21:55)

Continua a chover de uma forma abundante aqui por Angra ... Chuva contínua e forte ...


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 21:55)

Chove com pouca intensidade em S.Miguel, nos maciços das Furnas e Tronqueira.


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 21:57)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Continua a chover de uma forma abundante aqui por Angra ... Chuva contínua e forte ...



Cerca de *10 mm* na última hora em Santa Luzia; Alto das Covas deixou de actualizar valores desde as 19:05.

Indicação de acumulado do dia nas Lajes em 39 mm.


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 22:04)

Eu não queria insistir novamente nisto, mas o aviso terminou às 20:00 para o Grupo Central.


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Set 2015 às 22:08)

Resumo da tarde de hoje em Angra do Heroísmo.


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Set 2015 às 22:11)

Que carga de água por aqui ... Quando pensamos que vai acalmar parece que vem rockets de água ... Isto é uma verdadeira guerra que São Pedro declarou contra a Terceira ... 

Posto Santo - Angra do Heroísmo

Foto - Catarina Cabral






Off - Topic - De facto é como o @StormRic diz ... Nem merecemos um avisozito do IPMA ... Depois do problema de hoje à tarde parece que passamos ao departamento de gozar com as pessoas ... Inacreditável tanta incompetência junta ...


----------



## lserpa (4 Set 2015 às 22:11)

Pelo RDT está a dissipar, mas é muito subjetivo... Mas que insistência...




Off topic" quem me dera a mim ter acesso às ferramentas de nowcasting do IPMA!"


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Set 2015 às 22:11)

Continua a chover intensamente aqui em Angra do Heroísmo.


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 22:12)

Angra terá um acumulado de Setembro nesta altura igual ao de Nordeste:






E nas últimas 6 horas: *108,4 mm*. No dia 2 foram 119,3 mm em 6 horas.


----------



## Fleming (4 Set 2015 às 22:13)

Neste momento chove torrencialmente!


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Set 2015 às 22:15)

Mais 30 minutos desta chuva torrencial e vai de novo dar para o torto...

Off-topic: quando se separa o tópico Açores da Madeira? Estes dias são a prova que isso devia ser feito...


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2015 às 22:17)

É preciso acompanhar com atenção a situação, se bem que ainda é cedo. E isto está relacionado com o Fred. O GFS 12 prevê, dentro de 72h, o envio de mais uma pluma tropical para os Açores:







O Grupo Ocidental e Central estão na mira. O Hirlam não dá boas notícias (7 Sep, 14h). O Fred está a sul:






Voltando à corrente situação, o telejornal de hoje, ver a partir do minuto 11:

http://www.rtp.pt/play/p56/e205694/telejornal-acores


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2015 às 22:19)

AzoresPower disse:


> Mais 30 minutos desta chuva torrencial e vai de novo dar para o torto...
> 
> Off-topic: quando se separa o tópico Açores da Madeira? Estes dias são a prova que isso devia ser feito...


É impressionante!!!!!
O interessante é que ninguém da Madeira relata alguma coisa


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Set 2015 às 22:20)

Mais imagens de Angra ... 

Fotos de Rodrigo Bento


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Set 2015 às 22:21)

@Tiagolco , quando nos Açores há alguma situação, o outro arquipélago acanha-se, daí eu achar ser bom separar, as realidades são distintas, não devem estar no mesmo tópico.

On: Da última vez que choveu com a intensidade de agora mesmo, eu vim ao computador e havia estragos. Ai água...


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Set 2015 às 22:24)

Confirmo AzoresPower ... Chuva semelhante a hoje à tarde ... Que diluvio ... Só falta chamar o Noé para construir a arca ...


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2015 às 22:25)

AzoresPower disse:


> @Tiagolco , quando nos Açores há alguma situação, o outro arquipélago acanha-se, daí eu achar ser bom separar, as realidades são distintas, não devem estar no mesmo tópico.
> 
> On: Da última vez que choveu com a intensidade de agora mesmo, eu vim ao computador e havia estragos. Ai água...


Eu também concordo contigo. Já sugeriram isso mas ninguém faz nada...
O Fred tem mesmo que enfraquecer...


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2015 às 22:26)

A configuração da perturbação mudou. A célula perdeu força. Surgem duas novas (a nordeste e a sudoeste da antiga). Não tem muita altura a célula (agora enfraquecida da Terceira). Quanto à linha perto do G. Ocidental, esta poderá passar pacificamente por este grupo e desenvolver-se na Terceira. Portanto, há que acompanhar a situação:


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2015 às 22:30)




----------



## lserpa (4 Set 2015 às 22:30)

É impressionante a expulsão fenomenal destas células!!


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Set 2015 às 22:31)

Mais um video desta vez de Mauro Lourenço junto aos Portões de São Pedro pelas 15 horas da tarde ...

https://video-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=7a40162a3de0300ddecb7cb7265593cd&oe=55EA2757


Fotos impressionantes de Margarida Quinteiro na zona da Miragaia - Angra ...


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Set 2015 às 22:31)

Ponte do Posto Santo, referida na reportagem RTP Açores, que está danificada:


----------



## lserpa (4 Set 2015 às 22:33)

Orion disse:


>


Está explicado o nevoeiro...


----------



## Hazores (4 Set 2015 às 22:37)

Pela Zona oeste da ilha chove, mas não intensamente como a tarde...
Se as ribeiras não saírem do seu caudal não deverá haver mais problemas.... o pior é se repete... 
Contudo penso que devia haver algumas zonas que o saneamento das águas deve ter entupido... daí parte da água também não se esgotar


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Set 2015 às 22:39)

@faroeste , tens valores para comparar com os de Sta. Luzia?


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 22:39)

Mais 22 mm na última hora em Angra (Santa Luzia), até às 21:30, *15,5 mm em meia hora*.


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Set 2015 às 22:42)

StormRic disse:


> Mais 22 mm na última hora em Angra (Santa Luzia), até às 21:30, *15,5 mm em meia hora*.



15,5 em meia hora dá 31 numa hora. Vermelho é 60 mm/6 horas.

Estamos sem aviso nenhum certo?


----------



## lserpa (4 Set 2015 às 22:45)

AzoresPower disse:


> 15,5 em meia hora dá 31 numa hora. Vermelho é 60 mm/6 horas.
> 
> Estamos sem aviso nenhum certo?


Equivale a aviso Laranja isso


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Set 2015 às 22:46)

Continua a chover de uma forma contínua aqui por Angra ... 

Parece que acalma um pouquinho para depois logo a seguir voltar em força ... Mas na verdade a precipitação é continua e não para de cair há bastante tempo ... Apenas a intensidade é que vai se alterando ao longo das horas ... Muita preocupação devido à quantidade de água que vai continuando a cair por aqui ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Set 2015 às 22:48)

AzoresPower disse:


> 15,5 em meia hora dá 31 numa hora. Vermelho é 60 mm/6 horas.
> 
> Estamos sem aviso nenhum certo?



Agora voltamos a estar amarelinhos ...


----------



## lserpa (4 Set 2015 às 22:48)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Continua a chover de uma forma contínua aqui por Angra ...
> 
> Parece que acalma um pouquinho para depois logo a seguir voltar em força ... Mas na verdade a precipitação é continua e não para de cair há bastante tempo ... Apenas a intensidade é que vai se alterando ao longo das horas ... Muita preocupação devido à quantidade de água que vai continuando a cair por aqui ...


Bater o recorde do Nordeste!!? Não! Lol, desculpa o sarcasmo sem que não deve ser pêra doce!!


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Set 2015 às 22:50)

Por aqui acalmou, não sei como esta aí no centro Wessel.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2015 às 22:50)

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IANGRADO6
Esta estação já acumulou 113,8mm e continua a acumular, num ritmo de 0,3mm por minuto. Incrível!!
Edit: já vai com 115,1!!!!!


----------



## Fleming (4 Set 2015 às 22:50)

AzoresPower disse:


> Por aqui acalmou, não sei como esta aí no centro Wessel.



Continua a chover bastante.


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 22:51)

AzoresPower disse:


> 15,5 em meia hora dá 31 numa hora. Vermelho é 60 mm/6 horas.
> 
> Estamos sem aviso nenhum certo?





lserpa disse:


> Equivale a aviso Laranja isso



Como voltou a chover forte, às 21:29 foi reposto o aviso *amarelo* para o Grupo Central, e agora também para o *Ocidental*, *todos (Oriental incluído) até às 10:00 de amanhã*.


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Set 2015 às 22:52)

Tiagolco disse:


> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IANGRADO6
> Esta estação já acumulou 113,8mm e continua a acumular, num ritmo de 0,3mm por minuto. Incrível!!
> Edit: já vai com 115,1!!!!!



Incrível e incrivelmente perigoso...


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2015 às 22:55)

AzoresPower disse:


> Incrível e incrivelmente perigoso...


É mesmo!! Já vai nos 116mm acumulados!!


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Set 2015 às 22:56)

Soma isso aos 140 de anteontem...


----------



## lserpa (4 Set 2015 às 22:56)

StormRic disse:


> Como voltou a chover forte, às 21:29 foi reposto o aviso *amarelo* para o Grupo Central, e agora também para o *Ocidental*, *todos (Oriental incluído) até às 10:00 de amanhã*.


Ou melhor, deveria estar era a vermelho já à bocado, mas...


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Set 2015 às 22:57)

AzoresPower disse:


> Por aqui acalmou, não sei como esta aí no centro Wessel.



Confirmo o que o Fleming disse ... Continua a chover bem ... E o mais dramático é que não dá ar de querer parar ... Este evento terrível não dá mesmo tréguas ...


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 22:58)

lserpa disse:


> Bater o recorde do Nordeste!!? Não! Lol, desculpa o sarcasmo sem que não deve ser pêra doce!!



Já terá sido excedido o total de Setembro em Angra relativamente ao Nordeste. Em S.Miguel foi um evento, na Terceira são dois.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2015 às 22:58)

A estação do wunderground das Lajes está destivada há 42 minutos


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 22:59)

Chove em S.Miguel na metade oriental, mas pouco intensa.


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Set 2015 às 23:03)

Acabei de ouvir sirenes de bombeiros novamente a sair do quartel ... Já deve haver ocorrências novamente ...


----------



## Fleming (4 Set 2015 às 23:05)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Acabei de ouvir sirenes de bombeiros novamente a sair do quartel ... Já deve haver ocorrências novamente ...



E está cada vez pior!


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2015 às 23:06)

A célula no sul da Terceira está com maior dimensão do que as antecessoras (na origem). Aguaceiros severos devem ser esperados. Trovoada é, por agora, uma possibilidade.


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 23:06)

*11,2 mm* na IPMA de Angra, só das 20h às 21h.


----------



## lserpa (4 Set 2015 às 23:06)

Lá está! É que não para mesmo!!
Essa ilha é um autêntico berçário... Damm


----------



## Azathoth (4 Set 2015 às 23:07)

Fred em direcção aos Açores?


----------



## lserpa (4 Set 2015 às 23:09)

Azathoth disse:


> Fred em direcção aos Açores?


Para já há essa possibilidade...


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Set 2015 às 23:10)

Comunicado do Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil 21h20m

Dado o agravamento do estado do tempo no concelho de Angra do Heroísmo, solicita-se à população que circule apenas em estado de absoluta necessidade.

EDIT - Continua o que para mim é dos maiores temporais que já vi por aqui ... E não tenho medo das palavras ... Nós estamos habituados a chuva ... Mas isto ultrapassa qualquer coisa a que tivéssemos habituados ... 

Depois de um ano seco em que mais parecia que estávamos nas Canárias que nos Açores eis que o mês de Setembro nos brinda com estes diluvios tropicais absolutamente massivos ... 

É que chove muito, continuamente e de uma forma absolutamente intensa ...


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2015 às 23:10)

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IANGRADO6#history
Meu deus...isto está terrível, 4mm acumulados em 10 minutos


----------



## lserpa (4 Set 2015 às 23:12)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Comunicado do Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil 21h20m
> 
> Dado o agravamento do estado do tempo no concelho de Angra do Heroísmo, solicita-se à população que circule apenas em estado de absoluta necessidade.


Já não era sem tempo!!


----------



## lserpa (4 Set 2015 às 23:14)

Tiagolco disse:


> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IANGRADO6#history
> Meu deus...isto está terrível, 4mm acumulados em 10 minutos


Quase 30mm por hora Damm...


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 23:15)

lserpa disse:


> Lá está! É que não para mesmo!!
> Essa ilha é um autêntico berçário... Damm



Sem dúvida, mas se não era esta seria outra ilha, S.Miguel possivelmente, a interceptar este "rio":






Este fenómeno é impossível de ser modelado com a malha actual dos modelos globais.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2015 às 23:17)

lserpa disse:


> Quase 30mm por hora Damm...


Passou dos 115mm para os 122 em 16 minutos!!!!!!


----------



## lserpa (4 Set 2015 às 23:17)

Está provado que a insolação não tem nada a haver com esta brutalidade


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 23:19)

lserpa disse:


> Quase 30mm por hora Damm...



Não chega a tanto porque é variável, foram mais 16mm nos últimos 60 minutos até este momento. O problema é que já está tudo saturado de água, terrenos, ribeiras, caves, etc.
Tudo o que cai agora escorre à superfície até chegar ao mar.


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Set 2015 às 23:20)

Eu vejo isto a acalmar, mas estou afastado do Wessel.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2015 às 23:22)

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IANGRADO6#history
Parece estar a aumentar de intensidade! 11mm em 20 minutos


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2015 às 23:23)

AzoresPower disse:


> Eu vejo isto a acalmar, mas estou afastado do Wessel.



No sat24 há uma interrupção do fluxo do topo das nuvens. É consistente com um enfraquecimento. Confirmação daqui a 15 mins.

Pelo GFS esta condição continuará nas próximas 24 horas.


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 23:25)

Desde o último registo do IPMA, às 21:00, já terão caído mais pelo menos 27 mm, em 80 minutos.


----------



## lserpa (4 Set 2015 às 23:25)

As células estão a dissipar, mas como já disse, isso é subjetivo... Entretanto, a oeste volta a rebentar várias células, embora bastante afastadas de terra.


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 23:28)

Nesta altura toda a população estará em alerta, não há surpresas. Espero que consigam minimizar os efeitos destrutivos e que não haja acidentes pessoais.

Em S.Miguel só há chuva fraca em algumas estações.

Todas as outras ilhas parecem estar sem precipitação, mas com a escassez de estações nos Grupos Central e Ocidental é difícil saber. Bastava por exemplo que na Terceira a única estação se situasse no extremo oeste para nada se saber sobre este evento na outra extremidade da ilha.


----------



## Fleming (4 Set 2015 às 23:29)

Chove copiosamente!


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Set 2015 às 23:30)

AzoresPower disse:


> Eu vejo isto a acalmar, mas estou afastado do Wessel.



A verdade é que por aqui mantém-se uma chuva continua e absolutamente intensa ... Que diluvio ... Parece que se abateu uma malha tropical de água sobre a cidade de Angra que não deixa a cidade descansar ... Que praga ...


----------



## lserpa (4 Set 2015 às 23:32)

Última imagem do IPMA




Vê-se claramente as nuvens nas serras da Terceira...
O algar do carvão já deve ter água até à escadaria Lolol... Com tanta água...


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2015 às 23:33)

Orion disse:


> No sat24 há uma interrupção do fluxo do topo das nuvens. É consistente com um enfraquecimento. Confirmação daqui a 15 mins.



Falsa esperança. Recuperou.


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 23:35)

Fleming disse:


> Chove copiosamente!





Wessel1985 disse:


> A verdade é que por aqui mantém-se uma chuva continua e absolutamente intensa ... Que diluvio ... Parece que se abateu uma malha tropical de água sobre a cidade de Angra que não deixa a cidade descansar ... Que praga ...



Aumentou a intensidade medida pela única estação WU que ainda resiste, excedeu os 20mm nos últimos 60 minutos.


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 23:37)

Que notícias circulam nas redes sociais, alguém tem últimas informações?


----------



## Fleming (4 Set 2015 às 23:39)

O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
Uma região de instabilidade atmosférica irá continuar a afectar toda a área do arquipélago dos Açores,
podendo provocar precipitação temporariamente forte em alguns locais. Assim emite-se:
*** PARA O GRUPO ORIENTAL ***
--- Aviso AMARELO referente a:
PRECIPITAÇÃO
No período entre as 21:30UTC de 2015-09-04 e as 10UTC de 05-09-2015
*** PARA O GRUPO CENTRAL ***
--- Aviso AMARELO referente a:
PRECIPITAÇÃO
No período entre as 21:30UTC de 2015-09-04 e as 10UTC de 05-09-2015
*** PARA O GRUPO OCIDENTAL ***
--- Aviso AMARELO referente a:
PRECIPITAÇÃO
No período entre as 21:30UTC de 2015-09-04 e as 10UTC de 05-09-2015


----------



## Hazores (4 Set 2015 às 23:41)

Zona oeste chove fraco...tenho pena de não ter uma estação meteorológica minha...infelizmente não dá.... 
O interessante é como são em "meia dúzia" de Km que está a ocorrer este dilúvio


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (4 Set 2015 às 23:42)

Estou a ficar seriamente preocupado com a situação em Angra... chuva forte sim, dilúvio persistente não é nada boa ideia.. espero que pare...


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Set 2015 às 23:42)

Não existem muitas informações acerca do que está acontecer agora de noite ... Provavelmente por as forças estarem demasiado ocupadas com os problemas no terreno ... 

Partilho aqui um video desconcertante da zona dos Altares na zona norte da ilha ... Em que estava um lindo dia de sol ... 

Video - Carlos Dias

Enquanto os bombeiros dos Altares saem para uma tempestade na mesma ilha os Altares está assim.

https://video-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=9aefd15e71c1e664a1e604eefbaca96f&oe=55EA3FE2


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (4 Set 2015 às 23:44)

Posso estar enganado, mas acho que mais cedo ou mais tarde, São Miguel pode voltar a ter algo... E ainda há que reparar com muita atenção a linha de instabilidade que está a passar no grupo ocidental... se produz células no mar daquela potência, se passar por terra (mantendo a mesma potência nas próximas horas), é algo que nem quero pensar.


----------



## Fleming (4 Set 2015 às 23:47)

Estragos numa moradia em Angra do Heroísmo:


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Set 2015 às 23:49)

Imagem do Campo Municipal de Angra do Heroísmo ... Não me parece que vão haver jogos por ali nos próximos tempos ... 

Foto  - Caneco Pedro Costa


----------



## lserpa (4 Set 2015 às 23:50)

Fleming disse:


> Estragos numa moradia em Angra do Heroísmo:


Isto é que é mesmo mau! 1'8 de água? Não deve fugir muito a isso... oMG!


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2015 às 23:50)

Bruno Amaral disse:


> Posso estar enganado, mas acho que mais cedo ou mais tarde, São Miguel pode voltar a ter algo... E ainda há que reparar com muita atenção a linha de instabilidade que está a passar no grupo ocidental... se produz células no mar daquela potência, se passar por terra (mantendo a mesma potência nas próximas horas), é algo que nem quero pensar.


E se o Fred passar, nem sei o que pensar também!!


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2015 às 23:52)

Persiste a intensidade da célula sobre Angra. Neste momento aparenta ser a única. As nuvens altas desta célula estão ao largo da costa norte de S. Miguel.


----------



## Fleming (4 Set 2015 às 23:57)

lserpa disse:


> Isto é que é mesmo mau! 1'8 de água? Não deve fugir muito a isso... oMG!



Poderá ser uma cave ou um edifício situado abaixo do nível da estrada não sei...


----------



## Hazores (4 Set 2015 às 23:57)

Existe a informação de que a ribeira que passa na vinha brava transbordou novamente.... é provável que a situação em angra volte a complicar-se


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Set 2015 às 23:58)

Sem querer agoirar parece que finalmente a chuva parece cessar ... 

É caso para dizer Aleluia ...


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2015 às 23:59)

Tiagolco disse:


> E se o Fred passar, nem sei o que pensar também!!



Antes disso deverá passar mais uma pluma tropical. Esta é mais preocupante do que uma tempestade que pode, ou não, chegar cá. Uma coisa de cada vez


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2015 às 00:01)

Ok, e quantos mm contabilizados até agora?


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (5 Set 2015 às 00:04)

(já agora, sei que não tem a ver com o assunto em questão, mas... sabem como se muda o nome aqui?) obrigado!


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2015 às 00:04)

Orion disse:


> Antes disso deverá passar mais uma pluma tropical. Esta é mais preocupante do que uma tempestade que pode, ou não, chegar cá. Uma coisa de cada vez


Mesmo assim...os Açores vão, se calhar, levar com duas tempestades, depois de ter levado com isto tudo. É muito grave e devemos já falar disto para prevenir ou avisar outras pessoas e evitar mais danos.


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2015 às 00:04)

21 UTC. Muita convergência e vorticidade a nordeste do G. Central:


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2015 às 00:05)

Bruno Amaral disse:


> (já agora, sei que não tem a ver com o assunto em questão, mas... sabem como se muda o nome aqui?) obrigado!


Não dá para mudar. Quando te registaste estava lá escrito que não dava. Eu também queria mudar...


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (5 Set 2015 às 00:06)

Orion, e qual a evolução dessa convergência no tempo? São Miguel pode vir a ter algo semelhante?..


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2015 às 00:07)

23,5 mm na última hora na IPMA.

Total: *304,5 mm *em Angra estes 4 dias.


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2015 às 00:08)

Tiagolco disse:


> É muito grave e devemos já falar disto para prevenir ou avisar outras pessoas e evitar mais danos.



Ou então, tendo em conta que não há certezas, não se fala sobre isso para não gerar pânico desnecessário. Quando se souber, diz-se.

No Sat24, imagem das 23h, parece que a célula se moveu para sudoeste. Isto ou 'quebrou'. Confirmação daqui a pouco. 



Bruno Amaral disse:


> Orion, e qual a evolução dessa convergência no tempo? São Miguel pode vir a ter algo semelhante?..



Há que esperar para ver. É-me impossível dizer. Irónico seria atingir novamente o Nordeste.


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2015 às 00:08)

Orion disse:


> 21 UTC. Muita convergência e vorticidade a nordeste do G. Central:


Olha, qual o link da carta de convergência?? É porreiro


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2015 às 00:09)

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IANGRADO6#history
21mm em 1h!!


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2015 às 00:10)

O limite da convergência é mesmo na Terceira...


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2015 às 00:10)

O dia 4 já é mais chuvoso do que dia 2 em Angra:


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2015 às 00:12)

lserpa disse:


> Olha, qual o link da carta de convergência?? É porreiro



http://tropic.ssec.wisc.edu/real-time/windmain.php?&basin=europe&sat=wm7&prod=vor&zoom=&time=



Tiagolco disse:


> É muito grave e devemos já falar disto para prevenir ou avisar outras pessoas e evitar mais danos.



Tens pessoas a levar com uma grande carga de água e queres falar sobre outra carga de água que pode ou não vir? Deixa as pessoas descansarem


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2015 às 00:13)

Orion disse:


> http://tropic.ssec.wisc.edu/real-time/windmain.php?&basin=europe&sat=wm7&prod=vor&zoom=&time=
> 
> 
> 
> Tens pessoas a levar com uma grande carga de água e queres falar sobre outra carga de água que pode ou não vir? Deixa as pessoas descansarem


Lolol, obrigado pelo link


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2015 às 00:13)

Tiagolco disse:


> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IANGRADO6#history
> 31mm em 1h!!



São 21 mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2015 às 00:13)

Orion disse:


> Ou então, tendo em conta que não há certezas, não se fala sobre isso para não gerar pânico desnecessário. Quando se souber, diz-se.


Mas é o que se tem! Há que ser realista, não excedendo os limites, claro


----------



## Fleming (5 Set 2015 às 00:14)

Atualização de aviso meteorológico:


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2015 às 00:14)

StormRic disse:


> São 21 mm.


Estás certo! Fiz as contas mal


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2015 às 00:16)

Tiagolco disse:


> Mas é o que se tem! Há que ser realista, não excedendo os limites, claro



É-se realista com certezas, não com especulações. Uma coisa de cada vez.


----------



## AzoresPower (5 Set 2015 às 00:17)

Devem conhecer a expressão "Depois da tempestade, vem a bonança".

Aqui nos Açores a expressão é "Depois da tempestade, vem o aviso"...


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2015 às 00:18)

AzoresPower disse:


> Devem conhecer a expressão "Depois da tempestade, vem a bonança".
> 
> Aqui nos Açores a expressão é "Depois da tempestade, vem o aviso"...


Sinto-me mal por me ter rido


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2015 às 00:19)

Orion disse:


> É-se realista com certezas, não com especulações. Uma coisa de cada vez.


Eu especulo imenso! É esse o problema


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2015 às 00:21)

Fleming disse:


> Atualização de aviso meteorológico:


Pois que novidade... Isso já percebemos há Horas... Que é amplificado pelo efeito orográfico...


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2015 às 00:23)

No Sat24 é evidente o enfraquecimento. Resta esperar mais um pouco. Reativações ao longo da noite são possíveis e prováveis (aquele local tem mel).


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2015 às 00:24)

Pelo menos acalmou agora, finalmente


----------



## AzoresPower (5 Set 2015 às 00:26)

Resta desejar que a noite seja calma. Foi um longo dia para todas as forças interventivas, Bombeiros, Proteção Civil, Polícia, instituições estas que não terão descanso durante toda a noite.


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2015 às 00:39)

Confirmado. Não há um grande desenvolvimento vertical da célula. Como não acho que haja uma camada tampão a célula deve estar a dissipar-se. Não há forma de confirmar visualmente.


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2015 às 00:40)

Tiagolco disse:


> Estás certo! Fiz as contas mal



Não tem importância e é natural, pela forma como as tabelas do WU são apresentadas também estou sempre a cometer enganos mas como já sei que isso me acontece frequentemente verifico várias vezes. 

Acho que o WU devia reformular o modo e a forma de apresentar os dados, não sei se isso será possível mas penso que uma periodicidade regular, mesmo que alguns valores sejam interpolados, é preferível à irregularidade como está. A tabela também podia ter um aspecto mais atraente.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (5 Set 2015 às 00:41)

É só para dizer que sou o Bruno Amaral, e mudei de conta pois não dá para mudar de nome mantendo a conta. CUmprimentos!


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2015 às 00:44)

StormRic disse:


> Não tem importância e é natural, pela forma como as tabelas do WU são apresentadas também estou sempre a cometer enganos mas como já sei que isso me acontece frequentemente verifico várias vezes.
> 
> Acho que o WU devia reformular o modo e a forma de apresentar os dados, não sei se isso será possível mas penso que uma periodicidade regular, mesmo que alguns valores sejam interpolados, é preferível à irregularidade como está. A tabela também podia ter um aspecto mais atraente.


Quanto a isso não há nada a fazer...
Mas também errei por falta de atenção


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2015 às 00:50)

Voltando ao RDT, a Ter eira continua a produzir convecção, embora com menor amplitude, as ilhas do Pico e São Jorge, também estão a gerar alguma convecção, mas pouco significativa.
Em aproximação ao grupo Ocidental, está uma linha de instabilidade muito bem definida. Poderá, ou não, ser a próxima dor de cabeça algures no arquipélago...


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2015 às 00:58)

A acalmia será definitiva para a noite toda? Nesse caso a extensão do aviso até às 10:00 da manhã é uma precaução para que as pessoas não deixem de estar alerta. É preferível, nesta situação, penso eu.

Parecem-me nascer a Leste do Pico novas células e ainda resta saber se as perturbações não atingem o Grupo Oriental. Por outro lado o Grupo Ocidental também foi incluído, pois há uma linha a formar-se mesmo a oeste destas ilhas e que deve corresponder à superfície frontal fria.


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2015 às 01:01)

StormRic disse:


> A acalmia será definitiva para a noite toda? Nesse caso a extensão do aviso até às 10:00 da manhã é uma precaução para que as pessoas não deixem de estar alerta. É preferível, nesta situação, penso eu.
> 
> Parecem-me nascer a Leste do Pico novas células e ainda resta saber se as perturbações não atingem o Grupo Oriental. Por outro lado o Grupo Ocidental também foi incluído, pois há uma linha a formar-se mesmo a oeste destas ilhas e que deve corresponder à superfície frontal fria.


Entretanto o Fred, nesta saída parece que fica pelo caminho...


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2015 às 01:02)

lserpa disse:


> Em aproximação ao grupo Ocidental, está uma linha de instabilidade muito bem definida.



Reparei agora que já tinhas referido esta linha de instabilidade. Esta imagem é de que horas? Deve estar mesmo a chegar às Flores.


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2015 às 01:03)

StormRic disse:


> A acalmia será definitiva para a noite toda? Nesse caso a extensão do aviso até às 10:00 da manhã é uma precaução para que as pessoas não deixem de estar alerta. É preferível, nesta situação, penso eu.



Não. Nos níveis baixos a situação continuará muito semelhante, com núcleos depressionários mais ou menos parados.











A lotaria deve continuar, com especial atenção para o local mais suspeito, a Terceira.


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2015 às 01:03)

StormRic disse:


> Reparei agora que já tinhas referido esta linha de instabilidade. Esta imagem é de que horas? Deve estar mesmo a chegar às Flores.


Tem 30 minutos, tirei-a agora


----------



## AzoresPower (5 Set 2015 às 01:05)

http://aprs.fi/#!call=a/CU3AC&others=1&timerange=900&tail=900

WX = Weather Station

Mas é tudo no centro de AH, infelizmente


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2015 às 01:07)

A chuva parou mas o vento, em Angra do Heroísmo, está a aumentar


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2015 às 01:07)

Incrível, embora a estação WU e os relatos já o indicassem, mais *20,5 mm* em Angra até às 23:00.

*164 mm em 9 horas;*

*169,4 mm no dia 4;*

*325,4 mm* nestes quatro primeiros dias de Setembro.


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2015 às 01:09)

Orion disse:


> Não. Nos níveis baixos a situação continuará muito semelhante, com núcleos depressionários mais ou menos parados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Não está nada famosa... Há uma convergência fraca no central e a das 1800h... Espero não ter células persistente por aqui... Sinônimo de trabalho forçado para mim...


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2015 às 01:23)

Bom, fazendo um resumo. Hoje (ontem) é diferente de ontem (anteontem). No outro evento havia a camada de ar tampão. Hoje não parece haver. Creio que a convecção neste evento é mais fraca do que no outro. Haveria trovoada se houvesse a convecção do primeiro evento e a instabilidade atmosférica de hoje. Não me parece que vá haver uma mudança radical de condições até ao fim do dia de hoje (em termos de ventos e gradientes térmicos). Portanto, penso que se deve esperar mais do mesmo. Ver muitas células 'morrer' cedo (o GFS modelou muito ar seco a 700 hPa nas últimas horas no G. C. Pode explicar as poucas células relevantes). As mais persistentes ficam estacionadas durante algum tempo.

Neste momento há uma célula a sudeste/este de S. Jorge. Finalmente há algum descanso na Terceira.


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2015 às 01:25)

AzoresPower disse:


> http://aprs.fi/#!call=a/CU3AC&others=1&timerange=900&tail=900
> 
> WX = Weather Station
> 
> Mas é tudo no centro de AH, infelizmente



Houve portanto um aumento nítido e regular dos acumulados com a altitude:

*35/30 m*: *123 mm*/126 mm (CU3AC/CU3CO) Alto das Covas
*70 m*: *137 mm* Santa Luzia
*90 m*: *169 mm* IPMA


----------



## Afgdr (5 Set 2015 às 01:30)

O SRPCBA emitiu uma nota informativa a dar conta do ponto de situação na Terceira.







Angra foi bem fustigada pela chuva hoje. É incrível a quantidade de água debitada não só hoje (dia 4) como há dois dias (dia 2)...


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2015 às 01:33)

Quanto à linha de instabilidade, a sul das Flores a convecção enfraqueceu, sendo que já houve raios. Mas no geral a linha ganhou força. Chuva moderada a forte é possível para o GO, dependendo isto, claro, da evolução:






Para o forista @Tiagolco, o Fred ainda está muito longe  (meio da imagem, à direita, o ponto vermelho):


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2015 às 01:38)

Orion disse:


> Quanto à linha de instabilidade, a sul das Flores, a convecção enfraqueceu, sendo que já houve raios. Mas no geral a linha ganhou força. Chuva moderada a forte é possível para o GO, dependendo isto, claro da evolução:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 que continue assim por mais tempo


----------



## AzoresPower (5 Set 2015 às 01:44)

Sigo com chuva fraca e uma calma inédita no dia de hoje.

Boa noite.


----------



## AzoresPower (5 Set 2015 às 01:46)

Vai de encontro ao que eu havia anteriormente referido. Acredito que noutros pontos a precipitação tenha chegado perto dos 200 mm.



StormRic disse:


> Houve portanto um aumento nítido e regular dos acumulados com a altitude:
> 
> *35/30 m*: *123 mm*/126 mm (CU3AC/CU3CO) Alto das Covas
> *70 m*: *137 mm* Santa Luzia
> *90 m*: *169 mm* IPMA


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2015 às 01:47)

Orion disse:


> Ver muitas células 'morrer' cedo (o GFS modelou muito ar seco a 700 hPa nas últimas horas no G. C. Pode explicar as poucas células relevantes). As mais persistentes ficam estacionadas durante algum tempo.



Para exemplificar. Uma linha de células começa a surgir a sul da Terceira. A maioria desaparece deixando uma que esta estacionária há alguns minutos:


----------



## Gerofil (5 Set 2015 às 02:33)

Olhando para as cartas sinópticas de superfície e conjugando-as com as previsões elaboradas pelo IPMA, o estado do tempo no arquipélago dos Açores irá permanecer muito instável  pelo menos até à próxima segunda-feira; qualquer melhoria do estado do tempo será certamente transitória, pois a mesma significa que ocorrerá posteriormente um novo agravamento do estado do tempo.

Concluindo, até segunda-feira espera-se a continuação do mau tempo em praticamente todo o arquipélago, ocorrendo intervalos em que haverá tendência para uma ligeira melhoria, a que se seguirão novos agravamentos do estado do tempo.


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2015 às 02:34)

Orion disse:


> A maioria desaparece deixando uma que esta estacionária há alguns minutos



Essa célula restante está a evoluir mas não sei se se move. Caso se desloque poderá chegar à costa ocidental de S.Miguel?






A mim, na animação, parece-me que passa a sul, entre as duas ilhas do Grupo Oriental.


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2015 às 02:54)

StormRic disse:


> Essa célula restante está a evoluir mas não sei se se move.



O foco convectivo parece 'deslocar-se' para sudoeste. A célula está a dissipar.



StormRic disse:


> Caso se desloque poderá chegar à costa ocidental de S.Miguel?



Muito dificilmente.



StormRic disse:


> A mim, na animação, parece-me que passa a sul, entre as duas ilhas do Grupo Oriental.



As nuvens altas sim. O foco convectivo não. Uma nova célula está a surgir na ponta este da Terceira. Poderá fustigar as mesmas zonas (as células têm durado no mínimo uma hora).


----------



## Hazores (5 Set 2015 às 02:59)

Por aqui, continua a chuva, embora mais fraca...
Boa noite a toda esta gente que esteve acompanhar o que se passou nos Açores, nomeadamente na ilha terceira.
Apesar de agora não participar tão activamente, nestes dias "especiais" é sem dúvida um local onde me sinto em casa...e sempre a aprender...


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2015 às 02:59)

A célula está em movimento, na trajectória que evita as ilhas:









Entretanto, aproximam-se da Madeira as formações que já desde anteontem trouxeram precipitação ao arquipélago da Madeira, e o destaque vai para a costa sul:






Na última hora recomeçou a precipitação especialmente na costa sudoeste:






O IPMA prevê para hoje:



> Previsão para sábado, 5.setembro.2015
> 
> INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA
> 
> ...



Todas as zonas do arquipélago estão com aviso amarelo de chuva forte até às 21:00 utc e de persistência de temperaturas máximas elevadas (excepto regiões montanhosas) até às 19:00:


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2015 às 03:02)

StormRic disse:


> A célula está em movimento, na trajectória que evita as ilhas:



São as nuvens altas formadas pela convecção. O foco convectivo, perto do GC, perdeu muita força. Nas próximas atualizações essas nuvens irão dissipar-se.


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2015 às 03:09)

E continua a chover, fraco por enquanto, na ilha da Madeira, começando pela costa sul.






edição: Finalmente tudo a zeros nos Açores na última hora.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2015 às 03:18)

StormRic disse:


> E continua a chover, fraco por enquanto, na ilha da Madeira, começando pela costa sul.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agora que o pessoal da madeira devia estar aqui, não está 
As estações wu, da madeira, mais importantes não estão a atualizar


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2015 às 11:47)

Bom dia.
A zona da Terceira continua ainda com atividade convectiva e chuva Forte... 
Ou seja, as condições pouco ou nada mudaram desde ontem...


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2015 às 11:52)

Convecção a surgir em São Jorge, e está a dirigir-se para a Terceira...
Vou acompanhar, para perceber até que ponto se dá um 3º round...


----------



## AzoresPower (5 Set 2015 às 12:13)

3º round não, as terras estão demasiado saturadas. Pela imagem deverá apanhar o lado oeste da iiha, qual a orientação do movimento @lserpa?


----------



## a410ree (5 Set 2015 às 12:28)

Na Madeira ceu nublado nas zonas altas, mas nada de mais !
Funchal Obs: 27 Graus
Funchal Obs: 31.9 mm /24h


----------



## Fleming (5 Set 2015 às 13:01)

Aqui por Angra mantém-se tudo muito calmo.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (5 Set 2015 às 13:06)

lserpa disse:


> Convecção a surgir em São Jorge, e está a dirigir-se para a Terceira...
> Vou acompanhar, para perceber até que ponto se dá um 3º round...


lserpa... repara na imagem de satélite da hora seguinte à que colocaste aqui:


----------



## AzoresPower (5 Set 2015 às 13:11)

Não dá para ver


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2015 às 13:13)

Parece ter sido uma madrugada pacífica na Terceira, vendo no sat. A linha de instabilidade passou pelo G. Ocidental sem grande desenvolvimento vertical (mas gerou alguma chuva forte). Há uma célula entre a Terceira, Graciosa e S. Jorge. Parece ter o mesmo estilo que todas as outras, de média dimensão.

Não obstante de na teoria parecer ser um evento geral, está a acabar por se tornar um evento extremamente localizado (Terceira, Nordeste e outros, poucos, locais no G. C.).












Corvo:


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (5 Set 2015 às 13:14)

AzoresPower disse:


> Não dá para ver


É a imagem de satélite do IPMA das 11h.. mostra uma célula com uma forma circular tão bem definida...interessante


----------



## AzoresPower (5 Set 2015 às 13:19)

Já fui ao IPMA ver. A célula está no mar, a parte que chega à Terceira por enquanto parece se nuvens sem precipitação.


----------



## david 6 (5 Set 2015 às 13:21)

Fred:






ainda falta uns dias, mas se vier a acontecer, mais problemas...


----------



## AzoresPower (5 Set 2015 às 13:26)

Chegará cá como tempestade extra tropical?


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2015 às 13:41)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> lserpa... repara na imagem de satélite da hora seguinte à que colocaste aqui:


a mancha evoluiu em largura, mas perdeu altura... pode chover mas nada de comparado com o de ontem... mesmo assim os Açores estão um autentico campo minado....


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2015 às 13:43)

AzoresPower disse:


> Chegará cá como tempestade extra tropical?


pelo NHC não, mas sim como tempestade Tropical... mas ainda falta BUÉ!!


----------



## AzoresPower (5 Set 2015 às 13:51)

O fortalecimento está previsto para segunda, aí talvez teremos mais algumas respostas.


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2015 às 14:07)

Dá para ver bem o evoluir da célula de ontem da Terceira 
http://www.spotazores.com/cam/28/0


----------



## Fleming (5 Set 2015 às 14:19)

*Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera - Avisos Açores*
*Acores - G. Ocidental*
Laranja *Precipitação*
Válido entre *2015-09-05 13:00:00* e *2015-09-05 17:59:59 (hora UTC)*

*Acores - G. Oriental*
Laranja *Precipitação*
Válido entre *2015-09-05 13:00:00* e *2015-09-05 17:59:59 (hora UTC)*

*Acores - G. Central*
Laranja *Precipitação*
Válido entre *2015-09-05 13:00:00* e *2015-09-05 17:59:59 (hora UTC)
*


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2015 às 14:23)

Isto pelos meus lados está assim


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2015 às 15:44)

Atmosfera muito instável hoje. Episódios de chuva severa são novamente possíveis. Trovoadas também se a convergência for moderada a intensa (o que é pouco provável). O vento a 500 hPa é fraco, ou seja, qualquer trovoada será de curta duração:


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2015 às 16:06)

Tendo em conta a saturação nos niveis baixos a orografia poderá ser responsável por alguma chuva. A Tronqueira, hoje, conta com um acumulado de >42mm.


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2015 às 17:11)

Acumulados com distribuição invulgar na ilha da Madeira, costa sul com totais locais irregulares mas muito significativos, na ordem dos 30 mm:






Valores horários superiores a 10 mm a justificar bem o aviso amarelo.


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2015 às 17:20)

Nas IPMA dos Açores durante o dia de hoje apenas Corvo, Flores e zona oriental de S.Miguel com valores significativos de precipitação; Graciosa e Terceira tiveram alguma chuva fraca durante a manhã e noite, respectivamente:


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2015 às 17:23)

Muita atenção será necessária para o núcleo depressionário que irá passar a oeste do G. Ocidental (GFS/ECM) ou mesmo por cima (HIRLAM) a partir de 2ª feira. Acumulados muitos grandes podem acontecer. O respetivo sistema frontal deverá atravessar todo o arquipélago. O GFS modela a frente com alguma instabilidade, traduzindo-se isto em alguns picos de precipitação mais elevados. Se isto é a mudança de padrão, ainda está por saber. Agosto foi mole. O padrão só mudará quando o anticiclone recuar, deixando (mais) chuva chegar ao continente e à Madeira. Independentemente disto, Setembro será, certamente, mais chuvoso que o habitual em algumas ilhas.

A primeira previsão sazonal (set/out) irá, com muita certeza, falhar:






Só se Outubro for absurdamente seco.


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2015 às 17:29)

Quanto ao Fred, as últimas previsões parecem indicar a absorção dele pelo sistema frontal decorrente da depressão anteriormente discutida. Isso ou ficará parado no oceano:


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2015 às 18:43)

O acumulado diário na Tronqueira já supera os 64mm. O acumulado desde o princípio do mês supera os 200mm. 

Ao largo de S. Jorge:


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2015 às 18:55)

A célula não tem muitas condições para crescer. A insolação não é suficiente:


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2015 às 19:06)

O ambiente está mais hostil para suportar grandes coisas...  Pelo menos aqui pelos lados do Faial e Pico... Há muitos cirros. 
Estão associados à frente fria... 
Ao observar a imagem do SEVIRI, parece haver condições apenas a sul, ou imediatamente a norte do Arquipélago


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2015 às 19:14)

Mais uma vez o GFS a modelar porrada grossa para o Grupo central... Ainda faltam uns dias...


----------



## AzoresPower (5 Set 2015 às 19:25)

Só 3 dias... Aquele núcleo pode dar muitos problemas se ficar centrado numa ilha...


----------



## Gerofil (5 Set 2015 às 20:19)

A previsão para segunda-feira é que o centro depressionário que aparecerá a oeste do Arquipélago faça uma rápida trajectória para nordeste, impondo-se depois o anticiclone a partir de terça-feira. Assim sendo, segunda-feira deverá ser o último dia deste longo período de instabilidade sobre o arquipélago dos Açores.


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2015 às 20:22)

Gerofil disse:


> A previsão para segunda-feira é que o centro depressionário que aparecerá a oeste do Arquipélago faça uma rápida trajectória para nordeste, impondo-se depois o anticiclone a partir de terça-feira. Assim sendo, segunda-feira deverá ser o último dia deste longo período de instabilidade sobre o arquipélago dos Açores.


E terça-feira sofre um bloqueio, caindo assim um dilúvio no central... Logo terça-feira provavelmente será pior ainda


----------



## Afgdr (5 Set 2015 às 20:35)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco. Tem caído alguma chuva hoje, que tem sido, em geral, fraca.

Entretanto, os avisos meteorológicos foram novamente atualizados. Os Grupos Central e Oriental estão sob aviso amarelo devido a precipitação forte até às 3h UTC de amanhã.


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2015 às 21:05)

Sigo assim, varadouro Faial


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2015 às 21:28)

Raios crepusculares vistos em S. Jorge:






Na Graciosa, os ventos em altitude, pouco intensos, estão a tentar decapitar esta nuvem com convecção fraca. Ainda assim, tenta serpentear:


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2015 às 21:52)

Chove torrencialmente aqui no Capelo!! "Faial" zona do varadouro


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2015 às 21:59)

Chove muito na ilha de S.Miguel, a diminuir nesta altura. Acumulados em 6 horas superiores a 40 mm; mais de 80 mm caíram em 24 horas, nos maciços do lado oriental da ilha. Vários acumulados horários superiores a 10 mm mas nada com carácter torrencial. Esta chuva está a manter os terrenos saturados. Em Ponta Delgada e para o exterior é difícl aperceber-se desta situação sem recorrer aos dados da RHA.
Mesmo a estação de Nordeste desta vez não espelha o que tem caído mais acima.

Daqui a pouco já coloco o resumo.


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2015 às 21:59)

Já chove torrencialmente aqui no varadouro pelo menos à 30 minutos


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2015 às 22:06)

Entretanto abrandou, mas nota-se no mar mais uma coluna de chuva a vir começa a formar algum nevoeiro também


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2015 às 22:13)

É possível que chova de forma mais intensa em S. Miguel. As células tinham uma altura apreciável e dirigiam-se para nordeste/este:


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2015 às 22:30)

Quanto a S. Miguel, é necessária especial atenção para o Nordeste. Aqui há um fluxo de sudeste que tem causado chuva orográfica persistente. Se vier mais chuva, do quadrante sudoeste/oeste, de tipologia estratiforme e especialmente convectiva poderão haver mais algumas enxurradas tendo em conta a saturação dos solos. Isto também aplica-se a qualquer região perto dos pontos mais altos da ilha.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Set 2015 às 22:44)

O aviso amarelo referente a precipitação forte para os Grupos Central e Oriental foi elevado para laranja e está agora em vigor um aviso amarelo referente a trovoada para os mesmos grupos.


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2015 às 22:56)

Acumulados horários das últimas 48 horas em todas as estações oficiais dos Açores, e resumos diários e do mês. As IPMA ainda não têm os valores das 21h de hoje.






As estações estão ordenadas por Longitude/Latitude. Em S.Miguel observa-se que os maciços das Furnas e Tronqueira têm recebido sempre mais precipitação que os outros relevos e a costa.

Suspeito de vários udómetros da RHA que estarão algo entupidos, nomeadamente Fogo II, Espigão da Ponte, Chã da Macela, Lameiro, Salga.

Algarvia tem um lapso tipográfico, peço desculpa.

As duas últimas colunas do lado direito referem-se aos totais para os dias climatológicos, das 9h às 9h.


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2015 às 22:59)

Tal como espetava... Na Horta não caiu uma gota!!


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2015 às 23:04)

em PDL


----------



## Afgdr (5 Set 2015 às 23:12)

lserpa disse:


> Tal como espetava... Na Horta não caiu uma gota!!



Segundo o IPMA, caíram 1,4 mm na última hora no Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, aí na Horta.


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2015 às 23:14)

Afgdr disse:


> Segundo o IPMA, caíram 1,4 mm na última hora no Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, aí na Horta.


Obrigado, estou só de telemóvel... Em comparação com o carreto de água que caiu aqui no varadouro, é que não tem nada haver lololol


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2015 às 23:20)

Mesmo a célula passo a norte daqui... Tinha vários fatores favoráveis... Orografia, deslocação do próprio sistema terra dentro, aqui no varadouro a primeira barreira orográfica tem 300 metros de grosso modo, e desde aí, é sempre a subir até aos 1000 metros!


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2015 às 23:22)

lserpa disse:


> Tal como espetava... Na Horta não caiu uma gota!!





Afgdr disse:


> Segundo o IPMA, caíram 1,4 mm na última hora no Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, aí na Horta.



No quadro acima, indiquei que não constavam os valores das 21h para as IPMA.

Entretanto o maciço da Tronqueira está a registar intensidade crescente na últma hora e meia.

Esta chuva deve estar a dificultar os trabalhos de limpeza e reparação na zona de Nordeste.


----------



## AzoresPower (5 Set 2015 às 23:25)

Noite calma em Angra, após um dia de chuva fraca e neblina.


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2015 às 23:36)

Os Grupos Central e Ocidental são um deserto de estações meteorológicas. Pergunto-me se isto não terá alguma influência na fraqueza dos modelos nesta zona, mas não tenho conhecimentos para responder. Apesar de a maior parte dos dados serem recolhidos por satélite, as estações penso que servem como âncoras de verificação/calibração? Muitos dados julgo que também são obtidos das comunicações dos navios e bóias.


----------



## FranciscoSR (5 Set 2015 às 23:42)

Boas.
Como sempre, voltei ao meteopt na altura em que há mais atividade na RAA.
It's always good to be back !

StormRic,
a intenção pode não ser a utilização de uma imagem recente, mas atenção que a fotografia é de Fevereiro do ano passado.


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2015 às 23:59)

FranciscoSR disse:


> StormRic,
> a intenção pode não ser a utilização de uma imagem recente, mas atenção que a fotografia é de Fevereiro do ano passado.



 não percebo o que queres dizer. O álbum foi aberto em 6 de Fevereiro de 2014, mas as fotos foram adicionadas na actualização de sexta-feira, é o que está indicado na página do facebook.

Em cada foto no álbum está a data de 2015-09-03. O facebook é uma confusão, por isso é que nem lá vou.


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2015 às 00:05)

Vai acertar em cheio. Tem a agravante de se mover lentamente:


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2015 às 00:06)

Acumulados de hoje em estações da Tronqueira excedem já os do dia 2, até à mesma hora (a enxurrada de Nordeste ocorreu já depois da meia-noite).


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2015 às 00:10)

Orion disse:


> Vai acertar em cheio. Tem a agravante de se mover lentamente:



A mim parece-me que tem uma componente de movimento para Leste suficiente para não apanhar a ilha toda, ou talvez passe mesmo a sul.

http://www.sat24.com/zoomloop.aspx?ir=true&region=af&lat=37&lon=-21

Mas há mais a nascer a oeste.


----------



## FranciscoSR (6 Set 2015 às 00:47)

StormRic disse:


> não percebo o que queres dizer. O álbum foi aberto em 6 de Fevereiro de 2014, mas as fotos foram adicionadas na actualização de sexta-feira, é o que está indicado na página do facebook.
> 
> Em cada foto no álbum está a data de 2015-09-03. O facebook é uma confusão, por isso é que nem lá vou.


Eu como não abri a ligação, pensei que a data correspondia à foto. Sorry   Caga nisso


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2015 às 01:11)

Todas as Ribeiras em S.Miguel, zona central e oriental, tiveram pico de caudal cerca de duas horas atrás mas, em geral, agora estão em descida. As Furnas (Lombo Frio), pela grande área da bacia de recolha, é normalmente a que apresenta um máximo mais volumoso:


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2015 às 01:18)

Choveu bastante na Horta até às 23:00: 9,2 mm.

Começou a chover em Santa Maria e continua a chover moderado em S.Miguel.


----------



## lserpa (6 Set 2015 às 01:42)

StormRic disse:


> Choveu bastante na Horta até às 23:00: 9,2 mm.
> 
> Começou a chover em Santa Maria e continua a chover moderado em S.Miguel.


Estou no Capelo e está uma noite maravilhosa... Mas já houve chuva forte aqui também.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2015 às 02:01)

S.Miguel na expectativa daquelas células gémeas a oeste, cujos focos de geração parecem praticamente imóveis.
Continua a chover fraco a moderado em quase todas as estações.











Pode aparecer algo de sudoeste.

Ribeiras com caudais variáveis não muito volumosos, umas descem e outras sobem ligeiramente.


----------



## lserpa (6 Set 2015 às 02:12)

Agora encontrei pessoal que veio da ribeirinha e disseram que lá por volta das 22:30 chovia torrencialmente!!! Fiquei pasmo... O céu aqui está todo estrelado!!!


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2015 às 02:39)

As células são muito intensas. Pode trovejar brevemente.


----------



## Afgdr (6 Set 2015 às 02:52)

Orion disse:


> As células são muito intensas. Pode trovejar brevemente.




Agora há pouco vi um clarão.


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2015 às 03:06)

Das duas células, penso que a mais afastada da costa de S. Miguel está a começar a dissipar-se. É cedo ainda. A outra está mais desenvolvida. A sul começam a surgir outras células.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2015 às 03:08)

As bigornas a oeste de S.Miguel ganham volume considerável mas não se movem. Se aquilo estivesse umas dezenas de quilómetros a Leste já haveria enxurradas.






Mantém-se chuva fraca a moderada em toda a ilha. São as estações que provavelmente estão entupidas que pouco ou nada registam.

As ribeiras mantém um caudal mais ou menos estável.

Nasce um novo ponto de geração mesmo encostado à ilha, a sudoeste:


----------



## FranciscoSR (6 Set 2015 às 03:11)

Ponta Delgada já com trovoada!


----------



## Afgdr (6 Set 2015 às 03:12)

Vi mais um clarão há momentos. Esta noite promete...


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2015 às 03:14)

Chove ou choveu bem na Graciosa, talvez o aguaceiro mais forte por lá desde o dia 2!

1,8 + 5,1 = *6,9 mm* nas duas últimas horas.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2015 às 03:15)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Ponta Delgada já com trovoada!





Afgdr disse:


> Vi mais um clarão há momentos. Esta noite promete...



 não me parece boa notícia, nesta altura, sinceramente. Vamos ver se a ilha consegue ficar no intervalo entre as células.

Precipitação em S.Miguel continua sem sobressaltos, agora mais homogénea por toda a ilha.

Estamos com aviso laranja de precipitação e amarelo de trovoada, desde as 22h de ontem até às 12h de hoje, só Grupos Central e Oriental; Ocidental verde.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (6 Set 2015 às 03:17)

Vem aí forte trovoada... onde calhar o centro da célula, é de esperar chuva torrencial.... não se sabe é se vai chegar a terra...alerta laranja de chuva e amarelo de trovoada... a célula está a explodir para os lados da Bretanha, mas há outra a gerar-se rapidamente por cima da ilha... com desenvolvimento ainda mais rápido...


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Set 2015 às 03:20)

Eu a querer dormir e a ação começa agora...epah, desculpem mas gosto bastante de acompanhar  vamos lá ver se são miguel não leva com mais chuva


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2015 às 03:23)

Vertente nordeste do Fogo com mais precipitação.


----------



## FranciscoSR (6 Set 2015 às 03:25)

Tiagolco disse:


> Eu a querer dormir e a ação começa agora...epah, desculpem mas gosto bastante de acompanhar  vamos lá ver se são miguel não leva com mais chuva


sou igual... ja estou totalmente desperto.


----------



## Afgdr (6 Set 2015 às 03:29)

StormRic disse:


> Precipitação em S.Miguel continua sem sobressaltos, agora mais homogénea por toda a ilha.



Não chove por aqui. Noto é que o vento aumentou de intensidade e sopra, por vezes, com rajadas.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (6 Set 2015 às 03:33)

Relâmpago por cima da LAGOA! Estou ainda no sótão e vi o clarão entrar para o soalho dos dois lados... a célula está mesmo por cima da ilha agora, e há outra a sul.. há bocado havia duas pouco a norte/noroeste... penso que estão a envolver a ilha... as rajadas devem estar associadas a este evento de formação de nuvens...


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2015 às 03:34)

Afgdr disse:


> Não chove por aqui. Noto é que o vento aumentou de intensidade e sopra, por vezes, com rajadas.



Qual é a direcção do vento?


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2015 às 03:34)

Confirma-se. A célula mais afastada está a dissipar-se. Ouço trovoada. A célula maior está próxima. É trovoada de curta direção. Os ventos fracos em altitude a breve prazo a 'sufocarão'.

A célula entre as ilhas parece-me promissora. A que mais a próxima, a sul, está com dificuldades.


----------



## FranciscoSR (6 Set 2015 às 03:35)

Pico de Salomão noto aumento da intensidade das rajadas de vento e a trovoada parece mais perto!


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2015 às 03:37)

A ilha está num corredor entre células:


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2015 às 03:38)

Feliz aniversário @Afgdr . Trovoada como prenda 

Luz e estrondo agora mesmo.


----------



## FranciscoSR (6 Set 2015 às 03:39)

Forteeeeeeeeeee eheheh  (thunder)


----------



## Afgdr (6 Set 2015 às 03:43)

StormRic disse:


> Qual é a direcção do vento?



Não sei precisar a direção

Agora há pouco, deu um forte clarão e ouvi o trovão durante uns segundos ainda.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2015 às 03:44)

A chuva regular que cai nas costa norte e cimos é típica de uma bigorna.


----------



## Afgdr (6 Set 2015 às 03:45)

Obrigado @Orion! 

Há bastante tempo que não via nem ouvia trovoada...


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2015 às 03:45)




----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (6 Set 2015 às 03:45)

Noto é que os relâmpagos são de uma brutal energia e muito abrangentes no céu... daqui da lagoa parecem bombas a explodir... e o trovão que acabei de ouvir há minutos durou mais de 10 segundos...


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2015 às 03:48)

Começou a chover na Candelária.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2015 às 03:50)

Afgdr disse:


> Obrigado @Orion!
> 
> Há bastante tempo que não via nem ouvia trovoada...



 parabéns! Estas velas são um pouco difíceis de assoprar


----------



## Afgdr (6 Set 2015 às 03:54)

@StormRic Obrigado! Ahah, concordo


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2015 às 04:07)

Até agora... um corredor para cada uma das ilhas, esperemos que não se fechem:











A célula a sul de S.Miguel explode neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2015 às 04:39)

Acumulados até às 3:00 utc.






Continua o mesmo regime de chuva em geral fraca, apenas moderada em algumas estações. As células não estão a tocar a ilha de S.Miguel, esta precipitação é apenas periférica.
Pode-se dizer que tem sido uma grande sorte as células estarem naquelas posições, um desvio de algumas poucas dezenas de quilómetros e será um dilúvio.


----------



## Afgdr (6 Set 2015 às 04:41)

Chove por aqui


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (6 Set 2015 às 04:52)

Estive a analisar o GFS e pessoalmente preocupa-me 3 lugares: Bretanha (próximas 3 horas), Santa Maria(fim da madrugada e manhã) e Nordeste (manhã e tarde), de uma forma simplificadora... Acho, dentro daquilo que vejo nas observações, como no que vejo no GFS, que o alerta laranja se vai mesmo concretizar...


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (6 Set 2015 às 05:57)

Hoje não dá para dormir. Estou a ver trovoada frequente a sul de São Miguel. A célula dirige-se para a zona central de São Miguel


----------



## lserpa (6 Set 2015 às 13:23)

Bom dia, os aguaceiros pontualmente fortes, são uma grande possibilidade para o lado norte Da Ilha do Faial.  Fiz dois pequenos time-lapses de 5min de captação aprx cada um, mostra nitidamente a velocidade a que sobem as torres.
Foto do varadouro


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2015 às 13:51)

Boa tarde.

Neste momento parece que mais uma linha de instabilidade atravessa o G. Oriental. Não são visíveis células significativas. Como escrevi ontem, e vendo as imagens do Eumetsat, as células individuais foram de curta duração, tendo durado poucas horas. Desconheço a intensidade dos raios mas provavelmente o aviso amarelo foi mais que suficiente (dispersos e frequentes). As várias direções dos ventos ao longo da atmosfera devem ter estendido o limite de vida das células. Mas o vento fraco acima ditou a sua pouca severidade. A célula entre S. Miguel e Sta. Maria parece ter sido aquela com maior vida útil.

A partir de amanhã o núcleo depressionário a sudoeste do G. Ocidental deverá passar ao largo. Mas mais tempo terá que passar para se avaliar a verdadeira distância (seria uma valente carga de água se passasse por lá). Aguaceiros moderados a fortes devem ser esperados:


----------



## lserpa (6 Set 2015 às 13:55)

Orion disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> A partir de amanhã o núcleo depressionário a sudoeste do G. Ocidental deverá passar ao largo. Mas mais tempo terá que passar para se avaliar a verdadeira distância (seria uma valente carga de água se passasse por lá) Aguaceiros moderados a fortes devem ser esperados:


Estive a ver o ultimo ECM e não está muito para aí virado... O GFS para já carrega bem! Veremos


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2015 às 15:47)

Tefigrama de hoje. Hoje estão as mesmas condições de ontem. Muita instabilidade. Com a convergência certa pode haver chuva forte e talvez trovoada:






A saída das 12 do GFS deve estar quase a sair mas não deve haver muitas alterações. Para as próximas 24h, as condições mantêm-se no G. Oriental. Haverá alguma convergência sobre o Grupo. O CAPE e o LI não serão os melhores. É pouco provável que haja trovoada. Novas células (semi-)estacionária (os ventos em altitude continuam a ser fracos) podem aparecer e debitar muita chuva. A humidade a 700 hPa aparenta ser suficiente (vai diminuindo ao longo das 24 horas) para causar essa mesma chuva:


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2015 às 17:12)

Bom, a saída das 12h do GFS já saiu. Vou deixar a minha opinião acerca das próximas 24 horas. Este vento tem ingredientes para ser muito severo.

A depressão irá mover-se para oeste/nordeste, passando o centro ao largo do GO. Ao longo do seu percurso irá progressivamente cavar:






O anticiclone estacionado a este, em conjunção com a depressão, irão continuar a puxar para os Açores muita humidade (925 hPa). Nota para a isotérmica 20 no arquipélago:






Ainda assim os gradientes térmicos não serão muito díspares. Mas o vento será particularmente intenso neste nível bem como a 950 hPa:






A 925 hPa haverão movimentos verticais significativos:






A 850 hPa, os gradientes térmicos não são muito díspares mas o vento será brutal. Há muita água precipitável e enorme vorticidade:





















A humidade não será consistente mas a grande convergência rapidamente saturará a atmosfera:






Parece que vai haver alguma estabilidade nos níveis baixos. A temperatura a 850 hPa não mudará muito dos 15º. A 925 a temperatura poderá chegar aos 20º (mas mais no G. Central). Desconheço a extensão da possível camada tampão (o próximo nível é só aos 700 hPa). Chuva muito forte deve ser esperada só nestes dois níveis.

(a continuar)


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2015 às 17:46)

A 700 hPa, os gradientes térmicos mais díspares ficarão a norte.






Assumindo uma temperatura de 6º nesta camada com uma temperatura média de 15º 1,5 kms abaixo (9 graus de diferença), fica-se com um arrefecimento de 6º/km. Uma atmosfera condionalmente instável, portanto. O CAPE será moderado. Há que juntar a isto movimentos verticais intensos e um LI negativo. A humidade a 700 hPa será pouco consistente. Novamente, penso que a convecção será mais que suficiente para saturar a atmosfera acima e continuar a subir:





















A 500 hPa, os gradientes térmicos mais díspares ficarão a norte. Este nível está muito saturado. Haverá um cavado que irá aumentar a força do vento e consequentemente as células geradas baixo (>90 km/h). Assumindo a temperatura média de 6º a 700 hPa e de -9º fica-se com um diferencial de temperatura de 15º em 3kms, ou seja, um arrefecimento de +-5º/km. Nota ainda para os muitos movimentos verticais:





















A 300 hPa, o _jet_ será particularmente intenso:






Minha opinião: O GFS está a modelar uma situação muito severa. Dos meus parcos conhecimentos, não posso excluir alguma super-célula (especialmente se o CAPE e os ventos a 500 hPa forem ligeiramente superiores). Devem ser esperados períodos de chuva muito intensa. Não descarto a ocorrência de trombas de água. Em termos de avisos, arrisco um vermelho para chuva, laranja para trovoada e vento (baseando-me no GFS):






A maior parte do tempo severo deverá passar a noroeste do GO. Lá os gradientes térmicos e humidades relativas serão superiores. Mas a noroeste não há tanto CAPE como nas ilhas mais ocidentais.


----------



## Wessel1985 (6 Set 2015 às 17:49)

Boa Tarde a todos ...

Por aqui o fim de semana tem sido felizmente calmo o que está a dar para se proceder às necessárias limpezas das ruas com toda a tranquilidade ... Nota para um ferido ligeiro desta enxurrada que partiu a perna por ter levado com uma pedra que veio na violência das águas ... Felizmente os danos pessoais foram mínimos e não há nada de mais grave a registar ... 

Aproveito para deixar aqui os meus parabéns ao user @Afgdr


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2015 às 17:54)

Uma última nota para o elevado ponto de orvalho à superfície: 23º






Por agora, o IPMA lança os primeiros avisos. Amarelo para chuva e trovoada no G. Ocidental entre as 24 de hoje e as 19h de amanhã.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2015 às 18:02)

Boa tarde

Noite de chuva em S.Miguel sem chegar a ser persistentemente forte, não há sequer acumulados horários a atingir os 10mm. Também choveu regularmente em Santa Maria.
Continua a chover mas fraco nestas ilhas. Nos outros grupos, ou não choveu ou foi insignificante, pelos registos do IPMA.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2015 às 18:06)

Volta a chover no arquipélago da Madeira, desde a madrugada, mas desta vez numa situação mais comum, com a precipitação a ser registada apenas na zona norte e montanhas:






Facto invulgar: o Areeiro tem um dos acumulados mais baixos no mês até esta altura, no conjunto das estações.


----------



## lserpa (6 Set 2015 às 18:30)

Orion disse:


> Uma última nota para o elevado ponto de orvalho à superfície: 23º
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sabendo a média de temperaturas que temos por cá, é a garantia que sol será raro Lolol... Chuva até mais não poder o nevoeiro até ao chão....


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2015 às 18:38)

Já é usual as previsões do AROME quanto a precipitação para os Açores serem de um detalhe inconsistente com o rigor, mas a desta madrugada passada excedeu o admissível:






É que nem as nuvens estavam lá.


----------



## AzoresPower (6 Set 2015 às 18:40)

Se chove assim, na Terceira, vai resultar em asneira grossa...

EDIT: essa carta era para hoje, errou completamente.


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2015 às 18:47)

AzoresPower disse:


> Se chove assim, na Terceira, vai resultar em asneira grossa...



A previsão foi para hoje de madrugada. Já passou.



StormRic disse:


> Já é usual as previsões do AROME quanto a precipitação para os Açores serem de um detalhe inconsistente com o rigor, mas a desta madrugada passada excedeu o admissível:



Depende. Se modelou a passagem de uma linha de instabilidade seria coerente... no geral. Claro que tende a um modelo extremista.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2015 às 18:51)

StormRic disse:


> Já é usual as previsões do AROME quanto a precipitação para os Açores serem de um detalhe inconsistente com o rigor, mas a desta madrugada passada excedeu o admissível:
> 
> É que nem as nuvens estavam lá.





AzoresPower disse:


> Se chove assim, na Terceira, vai resultar em asneira grossa...
> 
> EDIT: essa carta era para hoje, errou completamente.



E estas cartas são apresentadas ao público na página do IPMA. É quase preciso ser meteorologista profissional para descodificar a situação e calcular a probabilidade de isto acontecer na realidade, baseada no conhecimento de como os modelos funcionam e do historial deste em particular. Ora o cidadão comum não tem esses conhecimentos, portanto tudo isto é muito mau para a reputação deste modelo e do próprio IPMA. Foi uma previsão a 3h de distância. Como é que uma pessoa normal vai alguma vez acreditar nas próximas previsões?


----------



## lserpa (6 Set 2015 às 18:54)

Orion disse:


> A previsão foi para hoje de madrugada. Já passou.
> 
> 
> 
> Depende. Se modelou a passagem de uma linha de instabilidade seria coerente... no geral. Claro que tende a um modelo extremista.


 agora em tom de brincadeira, como um amigo meu costuma dizer... Como estava de noite, deveria de ser "uma frente escura"  lolo


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2015 às 18:57)

Orion disse:


> Depende. Se modelou a passagem de uma linha de instabilidade seria coerente... no geral. Claro que tende a um modelo extremista.



Não percebo o que queres dizer com "depende" e "se". Estamos no caso concreto da madrugada de hoje, não é uma hipótese académica, foi uma previsão emitida e publicada para toda a gente ver e ainda por cima toda a gente estava de sobreaviso. Porque é que deixam passar um erro crasso destes para o público? Essa é a minha questão, não estou a discutir modelos sequer.


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2015 às 19:11)

StormRic disse:


> Porque é que deixam passar um erro crasso destes para o público? Essa é a minha questão, não estou a discutir modelos sequer.



Supostamente é uma saída do modelo. Que havia o IPMA de fazer? Apagar a saída? Bloquear o acesso ao modelo? Deixar um aviso: 'Cuidado, o Arome tende a exagerar'?

Já nos queixamos que há tão pouca informação disponível.



StormRic disse:


> Ora o cidadão comum não tem esses conhecimentos, portanto tudo isto é muito mau para a reputação deste modelo e do próprio IPMA. Foi uma previsão a 3h de distância.



O cidadão comum não vê os modelos. Vê a previsão  profissional (*que é o que conta*) e os avisos. Quanto muito vê as cartas de superfície. O ECM também tem deixado avisos alarmistas a poucas horas que não se verificaram:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...madeira-setembro-2015.8388/page-2#post-505005

Adição: E eu nem sou grande fã do AROME.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2015 às 19:17)

Orion disse:


> Supostamente é uma saída do modelo. Que havia o IPMA de fazer? Apagar a saída? Bloquear o acesso ao modelo? Deixar um aviso: 'Cuidado, o Arome tende a exagerar'?
> 
> Já nos queixamos que há tão pouca informação disponível.
> 
> ...



Talvez o efeito nefasto na confiança dos utilizadores e público em geral diminuísse se as cartas fossem acompanhadas por um breve comentário de um meteorologista, algo que provavelmente na situação actual de contenção desesperada de despesas não é exequível. O que é certo é que o cidadão, curioso ou não, fica desapontado e perde a confiança, passa a dizer "nem vale a pena olhar para aquilo".


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2015 às 19:21)

lserpa disse:


> *Chuva* até mais não poder o nevoeiro até ao chão....



No mínimo chuviscos. Chuva deverá ser um pouco depois.


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2015 às 19:28)

StormRic disse:


> Talvez o efeito nefasto na confiança dos utilizadores e público em geral diminuísse se as cartas fossem acompanhadas por um breve comentário de um meteorologista, algo que provavelmente na situação actual de contenção desesperada de despesas não é exequível. O que é certo é que o cidadão, curioso ou não, fica desapontado e perde a confiança, passa a dizer "nem vale a pena olhar para aquilo".



Temos opiniões diferentes. A confiança do público mais depressa quebra devido à barragem de avisos (falhados). Quanto ao 'nem vale a pena olhar para aquilo' eu já digo às vezes. Mas é uma saída do modelo. Não é da autoria do IPMA. Este apenas limita-se a apresentar os seus dados. Quanto muito poder-se-ia discutir uma mudança de modelo.

Interessante, interessante, seria a mudança do grafismo do ECM por parte do IPMA. Aquilo quase que tem detalhe a mais. Mesmo chuva de 0.5mm às vezes está concentrada em locais muito restritos. Mas lá está. Isto está ao alcance da instituição. Corrigir os erros do modelo já é da responsabilidade de outros.

Para desanuviar o ambiente (ficando húmido e desconfortável em PDL), nada como relaxar olhando para as nuvens dos Açores:


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2015 às 19:31)

É interessante que se mantenha a chuva fraca na Ilha de S.Miguel, apenas nos maciços montanhosos, excepto Tronqueira.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2015 às 19:37)

Orion disse:


> nada como relaxar olhando para as nuvens dos Açores:



 isto é as Flores vista do Corvo. O serviço do SpotAzores é inestimável, realmente. 

Há meia hora a imagem de satélite mostra ambas as ilhas já mergulhadas na nebulosidade pré-frontal:


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2015 às 19:47)




----------



## Orion (6 Set 2015 às 20:11)




----------



## lserpa (6 Set 2015 às 20:14)

Orion disse:


>


!!!! O ECM redimiu-se!! Damm ️️️️ isto a menos de 24horas de distância... Ou vem mesmo, ou é mais um Flop...


----------



## AzoresPower (6 Set 2015 às 20:23)

Aviso laranja para o Ocidental é uma possibilidade, parece-me.

Está a 18 horas, eis um bom teste ao modelo.


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2015 às 20:44)

De onde veio tanta água ?
Os eventos de precipitação extrema ocorridos nos últimos dias nos Açores tiveram como principal causa o elevado conteúdo em vapor de água na atmosfera. Este vapor de água foi transportado desde os trópicos ao longo de duas faixas relativamente estreitas indicadas na figura. Este fenómeno é conhecido como “atmospheric river” ou “rio atmosférico” e consiste em faixas ou filamentos com elevadas quantidades de vapor de água que se estendem desde as regiões tropicais, atingindo por vezes latitudes extratopicais e eventualmente precipitando sobre estas regiões.






https://pt-pt.facebook.com/dra.ipma.pt


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2015 às 21:08)

O sat às vezes engana:






Só nuvens altas:






A chuva ainda está muito longe:


----------



## lserpa (6 Set 2015 às 21:19)

Orion disse:


> O sat às vezes engana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Temos de ter em conta qual o tipo de frente  e neste caso é quente


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (6 Set 2015 às 21:53)

Orion disse:


> A 700 hPa, os gradientes térmicos mais díspares ficarão a norte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orion, agradeço a explicação da sua previsão. Quem fala assim não é gago! Perfeito!!!


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2015 às 22:08)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Orion, agradeço a explicação da sua previsão. Quem fala assim não é gago! Perfeito!!!



Agora só falta ver o quanto me vou enganar . O aviso vermelho para chuva é provavelmente excessivo. Dependerá da rota da depressão.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Set 2015 às 22:10)

lserpa disse:


> Temos de ter em conta qual o tipo de frente  e neste caso é quente


Wow! A frente é quente e tem esta chuva toda para descarregar?!?!?! Vem aí mais danos nas ilhas


----------



## lserpa (6 Set 2015 às 22:15)

Tiagolco disse:


> Wow! A frente é quente e tem esta chuva toda para descarregar?!?!?! Vem aí mais danos nas ilhas


É quente nesta fase, passei o dia todo de telemóvel, mas pelo que tenho visto neste universo limitado,  a frente terá ondulações e estará associada a uma ciclogenese em cavamento...  Mas daqui a pouco já terei outros recursos :P


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (6 Set 2015 às 22:59)

Orion disse:


> Agora só falta ver o quanto me vou enganar . O aviso vermelho para chuva é provavelmente excessivo. Dependerá da rota da depressão.


E acha que é excessivo eu ter alguma esperança em fotografar uma tromba de água em São Miguel?


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (6 Set 2015 às 23:01)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> E acha que é excessivo eu ter alguma esperança em fotografar uma tromba de água em São Miguel?


E uma boa trovoada, há possibilidade em São Miguel?


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2015 às 23:04)

Deve passar (muito?) ao lado:











Há indicações de chuva superior a 40mm no ECM (ao largo das Flores) - pontinho laranja - em 6 horas. Não é aviso vermelho. Mas não está muito longe. Ver-se-á.



Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> E uma boa trovoada, há possibilidade em São Miguel?



Só vi as próximas horas. Penso que ver amanhã dá tempo suficiente e dá para confirmar a discrepância entre modelo e realidade.



Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> E acha que é excessivo eu ter alguma esperança em fotografar uma tromba de água em São Miguel?



Ainda é muito cedo e são geralmente eventos de muito difícil previsão. Nem radar há cá. É excessivo sim teres essa expectativa. Mesmo que surgisse, há muito local onde pode surgir. A vorticidade, e as restantes condições, será mais intensa no G. Ocidental.


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2015 às 23:10)

Previsão para amanhã:

https://pt-pt.facebook.com/dra.ipma.pt/posts/1084902988201365


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2015 às 23:12)

Orion disse:


> Há indicações de chuva superior a 40mm no ECM (ao largo das Flores) - pontinho laranja - em 6 horas. Não é aviso vermelho. Mas não está muito longe. Ver-se-á.



Engano meu. A nova carta tirou muita coisa:











Prometeu muito. Está dando cada vez menos. Até o Hirlam já mudou de ideias:











É esperar para ver.


----------



## lserpa (6 Set 2015 às 23:14)

@Tiagolco como ia a dizer, neste momento há uma enorme frente quente que abrange todo o arquipélago. Logo são nuvens altas, portanto a chuva, quando se iniciar, será fraca e aumentando gradualmente a sua intensidade... Isto nesta fase, certamente dentro das próximas horas é o cenário possível para o grupo Ocidental, creio que não deverá faltar muito.




Há também a Oeste da frente uma intruso de ar seco, o que limitará o desenvolvimento naquela área.

Para amanhã o cenário já será outro, pelo menos modelado pelo ECM. 
Haverá já dois núcleos depressivos, em que a meio deles haverá uma linda convergência é uma valente porrada de água, (afastado das ilhas). Como podes observar na análise abaixo, já haverá ondulações provocadas quer pelos dois sistemas de baixas pressões e quer por influência anticiclonica...


----------



## lserpa (6 Set 2015 às 23:25)

Nesta fase, há uma linha de instabilidade a atravessar o grupo central, ou entre a Terceira e São Miguel.
À esquerda podemos observar o enorme potencial destes sistemas em desenvolvimento!


----------



## lserpa (6 Set 2015 às 23:50)

Topos bastante altos a oeste do arquipélago, podemos ver também o Fred, praticamente despido de convecção profunda, mas com o aproximar da pluma tropical, deverá rebentar nova convecção 




A oeste do arquipélago ainda não há DE's


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Set 2015 às 23:56)

lserpa disse:


> Topos bastante altos a oeste do arquipélago, podemos ver também o Fred, praticamente despido de convecção profunda, mas com o aproximar da pluma tropical, deverá rebentar nova convecção
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sabes de algum site, tipo blitzortung, onde se possa ver as descargas eléctricas?


----------



## lserpa (6 Set 2015 às 23:58)

@Tiagolco para que região em concreto?


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Set 2015 às 23:59)

lserpa disse:


> @Tiagolco para que região em concreto?


Açores. É que o blitzortung não chega até lá


----------



## lserpa (7 Set 2015 às 00:01)

Tiagolco disse:


> Açores. É que o blitzortung não chega até lá


Podes usar este http://content.wdtinc.com/noflash/javascriptLib/map.html


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Set 2015 às 00:06)

lserpa disse:


> Podes usar este http://content.wdtinc.com/noflash/javascriptLib/map.html


Ah fixe! Obrigado!


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2015 às 00:32)

NavGem:
















Sabem que vai chover. Mas ninguém se entende onde


----------



## lserpa (7 Set 2015 às 00:41)

É tal baralhação...


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2015 às 00:47)

Ver-se-á:






Para haver um aviso vermelho só se atingir diretamente (o que não deve acontecer). A humidade relativa é muito inconsistente.


----------



## Afgdr (7 Set 2015 às 00:47)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento moderado.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se, em geral, encoberto, com abertas. Caiu alguma chuva/aguaceiros.




Wessel1985 disse:


> Aproveito para deixar aqui os meus parabéns ao user @Afgdr



Obrigado @Wessel1985! Abraço


----------



## Gerofil (7 Set 2015 às 00:50)

lserpa disse:


> @Tiagolco como ia a dizer, neste momento há uma enorme frente quente que abrange todo o arquipélago. *Logo são nuvens altas*, portanto a chuva, quando se iniciar, será fraca e aumentando gradualmente a sua intensidade...



Quererias dizer nuvens de desenvolvimento horizontal....


----------



## lserpa (7 Set 2015 às 00:56)

Gerofil disse:


> Quererias dizer nuvens de desenvolvimento horizontal....


Por acaso estava a me referir a temperatura dos topos... No satélite mostrava temperaturas muito baixas, a qual não correspondiam a células, mas sim a nuvens altas... Foi nesse contexto


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2015 às 01:06)

É possivel aceder a alguns parâmetros do WRF na zona dos Açores/Atlântico (algo indisponível no meteociel por exemplo):

60/15km MPAS Forecast  MPAS Variable 15-60km (Atlantic)

http://www.wrf-model.org/plots/realtime_mpas.php


----------



## Hazores (7 Set 2015 às 01:22)

Boa noite, 
Realmente pelos modelos a chuva irá cair algures no atlântico, se apanhará ilhas ou não, não se sabe....será uma lotaria....
Certo é que pela zona oeste a chuva caí pela mansinha....como se diz por aqui...


----------



## Gerofil (7 Set 2015 às 01:26)

Tentando ser o mais simples e sem qualquer alarmismo...






Carta Sinóptica de Superfície prevista para hoje, 7 de Setembro de 2015_12h00UTC

O estado do tempo no Arquipélago dos Açores estará condicionado esta Segunda-feira pela aproximação e passagem de um centro de baixas pressões a noroeste do Grupo Ocidental, afectando principalmente as ilhas do Corvo e das Flores. À medida que o centro de baixas pressões for cavando, irá deslocando-se para nordeste e afastando-se do arquipélago. É provável que linhas de instabilidade associadas ao centro de baixas pressões cruzem as várias ilhas do arquipélago, dando origem a tempo instável, com períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, pontualmente mais fortes e frequentes, acompanhado por trovoadas, no inicio do dia na parte mais ocidental do arquipélago e para o fim do dia na parte mais oriental do arquipélago.
Para Terça-feira ocorrerá uma melhoria geral do estado do tempo em todo o arquipélago.

*Correntes Oceano Atlântico del Norte*

*Nebulosidade e precipitação Oceano Atlântico del Norte*


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2015 às 01:32)




----------



## Orion (7 Set 2015 às 01:34)

Como curiosidade, a Tronqueira, desde o princípio do mês, já acumulou 277 mm. As corrente de sul é tramada. Ontem mais 20 mm.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Set 2015 às 01:39)

Inserir aqui cartas ou mapas sem explicação pouco ou nada valem para a esmagadora maioria das pessoas que consultam o Fórum, para além de ocuparem espaço... 

Não custa mesmo nada dar uma pequena explicação sobre cada carta ou mapa publicado...


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2015 às 01:40)

A humidade do Fred certamente contribuirá para este evento:


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2015 às 02:42)

A primeira vaga de chuva vai passar ao lado.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Set 2015 às 10:35)

A situação meteorológica nos Açores segue conforme previsão feita às 01h26. Neste momento o centro de baixas pressões entrou em fase de cavamento a noroeste do arquipélago, encontrando-se cada vez mais longe.
A sudoeste do arquipélago organiza-se uma superfície frontal fria que irá afectar principalmente os grupos central (a partir da tarde) e oriental (a partir do fim da tarde ou início da noite), com períodos de chuva passando posteriormente a regime de aguaceiros, com possibilidade de trovoadas. A precipitação poderá atingir elevadas quantidades, dependendo da maior ou menor rapidez no cruzamento da superfície frontal sobre o Arquipélago.


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Set 2015 às 10:52)

Bom Dia

Aqui por Angra do Heroísmo o dia amanheceu com o céu bastante nublado mas ainda sem chuva ...

Ontem à noite é que caíram alguns aguaceiros curtos na duração mas com média intensidade ... Nada parecido com a enxurrada de dia 4 felizmente ...

Entretanto com a ajuda de várias organizações as ruas do centro histórico de Angra estão praticamente limpas após a tempestade do dia 4 ... Aproveito para congratular todas estas forças que procederam a um trabalho de limpeza fantástico num curto espaço de tempo ...

Mais uma prova da força e capacidade de iniciativa do povo terceirense perante as adversidades ...


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (7 Set 2015 às 12:07)

Para São Miguel, o que me parece é que, embora a precipitação já deva ocorrer sob a forma de períodos de chuva fraca a moderada (intensidade 2 a intensidade 5/6 de 0 a 10) a partir das 18h até às 21h aproximadamente, só a partir das 21h penso ser razoável a chuva se tornar mais intensa, chegando a ser por vezes forte (intensidade 4 a 8 de 0 a 10). Os acumulados de chuva deverão ser dignos de registo. 
Quanto à atividade elétrica, esta frente ainda não demonstra tê-la; todavia, é preciso lembrar que ainda está em organização. Sendo assim, vou esperar pelas 12h/15h para ver se, estando mais organizada, aí já possa ter este tipo de ocorrências. Para já, não me parece que haja boas condições para trovoadas logo à noite; esperar algo ocasional será, a meu ver, a melhor alternativa.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (7 Set 2015 às 12:20)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Bom Dia
> 
> Aqui por Angra do Heroísmo o dia amanheceu com o céu bastante nublado mas ainda sem chuva ...
> 
> ...


Ainda bem que está tudo resolvido! Parabéns pelo trabalho conjunto aí na ilha Terceira.


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2015 às 13:45)

Bom, fazendo um resumo à minha previsão falhada. O núcleo depressionário começou a formar algumas células mais intensas ao largo do Corvo. Elas ainda estão a norte*. O GFS, ao que parece, falhou no vento**. Deve ser por isso que há pouca convectividade na frente. Esta não tem bom aspeto. Assumo que seja devido à parca humidade relativa modelada associada a ventos (muito?) mais fracos do que os esperados. Daqui a pouco sai o tefigrama para se perceber melhor as condições. Nota ainda para mais uma frente de instabilidade que atravessava o G. Oriental hoje de manhã.

*







**






Ainda assim, deve ser esperada chuva moderada a forte (Fajã do ouvidor):


----------



## lserpa (7 Set 2015 às 14:15)

A frente está quase a entrar no grupo central. Belos topos!!!!!


----------



## lserpa (7 Set 2015 às 15:22)

A frente está a produzir vento forte aqui pelo Faial e uma chuva continua e persistente moderada.
Parece-me que a chuva poderá vir a aumentar de intensidade, está muito escuro... Posteriormente avisarei caso a mesma venha a aumentar.


----------



## Hawk (7 Set 2015 às 15:35)

Boa rega no Norte da Madeira. A cascata do Véu da Noiva demonstra bem isso:

http://www.netmadeira.com/webcams-madeira/clube-naval-seixal


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2015 às 15:52)

Tefigrama previsto:






Tefigrama observado:






Há novamente boas condições para chuva forte. Há uma ligeira inversão acima dos 850 hPa (e a 400 hPa o que pode dificultar a formação de trovoada). Muita ventania ao longo da atmosfera. Se isso se traduz em convergência útil, resta ver. O ar mais seco a 750 hPa pode impedir o desenvolvimento de células com convecção mais fraca. Mais um dia com muita água precipitável na atmosfera (>47mm).


----------



## Hazores (7 Set 2015 às 15:55)

O que é certo é que por Angra do heroísmo já chove... e o vento aumentou de intensidade...


----------



## lserpa (7 Set 2015 às 15:57)

Não há registo de trovoada ainda ao longo da frente... Apesar de ter muita expressão em altitude.


----------



## AzoresPower (7 Set 2015 às 16:06)

Para verem como os terrenos estão saturados, só estes 5 minutos de chuva fizeram com que lama corresse pela estrada. Isso nunca aconteceria se não tivesse chovido como choveu estes dias.


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Set 2015 às 16:17)

Confirmo os relatos dos colegas terceirenses aqui no fórum ... Há pouco mais de 20 minutos quase á mesma hora que no dia 4 caiu um aguaceiro moderado a forte de curta duração ( felizmente ).

O céu continua muito carregado e a ameaçar novas cargas de água ...


----------



## lserpa (7 Set 2015 às 16:19)

Ok, aqui no Faial chove torrencialmente...


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2015 às 16:31)

Curto período de chuva forte esta madrugada no Grupo Ocidental; chuva quase contínua, fraca em geral ou moderada em S.Miguel e dois períodos longos de chuva fraca em Santa Maria.
No Grupo Central, alguns aguaceiros fracos até às 15:00. Sem valores em Angra do Heroísmo  entre as 4:00 e as 8:00.






Estações IPMA actualizadas só até às 14:00.


----------



## lserpa (7 Set 2015 às 16:36)

Agora a chuva abrandou muito, apenas caem alguns pingos. Confirmo que foi a passagem de uma célula com muita expressão em altitude. 
Poderá provavelmente falhar a ilha Terceira. 








Desculpem a qualidade, mas tinha de ser muito ampliada para verem a mancha vermelha...


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2015 às 17:03)

Chove intensamente em São Caetano no Pico, *13 mm* nos últimos 60 minutos.


----------



## Agreste (7 Set 2015 às 17:06)

Felizmente a precipitação está fora dos valores de alarme...


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2015 às 17:24)

Hawk disse:


> Boa rega no Norte da Madeira. A cascata do Véu da Noiva demonstra bem isso:
> 
> http://www.netmadeira.com/webcams-madeira/clube-naval-seixal



Precisamente, em especial na estação de Santana os acumulados são significativos:


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2015 às 17:28)

No Grupo Central, acumulados das 14:00 às 15:00 significativos sem exageros, começando pelo sudoeste:






Nesta hora, no Pico, em São Caetano choveu menos, 2,4mm, do que no aeródromo, 5,9mm; na hora seguinte já acumula 11,0 mm nos primeiros 40 minutos.

Finalmente não choveu em estação alguma de S.Miguel na última hora.
Metade Leste de Santa Maria com chuviscos.


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2015 às 18:12)

Eu a falar que não havia exageros e a hora seguinte a desmentir-me 






Os *11,1 mm* em São Caetano (costa sudoeste do Pico, a 700 m de altitude) contrastam flagrantemente com os *28,6 mm *do aeródromo (costa norte a 33m de altitude), algo confirmados pelos *16,4 mm* da costa sudoeste da ilha vizinha de São Jorge. alguém avança uma explicação?

Vai a caminho da Terceira? Como está por lá?

Acumulados desta frente no Grupo Central até às 16:00:
*34,9 mm* no Pico, aeródromo
*14,2 mm *em São Caetano

*21,8 mm* em São Jorge

*17,9 mm* na Horta

*7,7 mm* na Graciosa

0,3 em Angra do Heroísmo


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Set 2015 às 18:20)

Boas ...

Respondendo ao @StormRic por aqui acabou de cair mais uma pancada de água bastante forte e depois de parar um pouco a chuva recomeça no momento em que escrevo este post ...

Parece que São Pedro terminou novamente as tréguas connosco ...

EDIT1 (17:27) - Por aqui continua a chover de uma maneira quase torrencial ... Chuva bastante forte ... 

EDIT2 (17:29) - Lá se foi o quase ... Chove de uma maneira torrencial ...


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2015 às 18:25)

14:00





15:00





Entre estes dois momentos, dilúvio no Pico, costa norte.
16:00





Até ao momento desta imagem das 16:00 praticamente não tinha chovido em Angra.

17:00


----------



## Agreste (7 Set 2015 às 18:26)

28,6 é aviso laranja...


----------



## AzoresPower (7 Set 2015 às 18:29)

Chuva torrencial em Angra.


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Set 2015 às 18:30)

Confirmo totalmente @StormRic

A chuva só começou aqui por Angra a partir das 16 e 30 ...

A chuva mais forte só depois das 17 ...

EDIT (17:38) - Continua a chover bem aqui por Angra ...


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2015 às 18:41)

*8,6 mm* em Alto das Covas, Angra.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Set 2015 às 18:49)

E as minhas previsões vão dando mais ou menos certas   tal como formulei ...

Às 18h00 (17h00 locais) tinhamos a superfície frontal fria a atravessar o grupo central, onde ocorria precipitação com mais intensidade. Neste momento, o tempo vai começar a desanuviar pela Horta, enquanto começa agora a precipitação pela costa ocidental de S.Miguel...





ImapWeather


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Set 2015 às 18:50)

Nos últimos minutos parou de chover por aqui ... e até o céu embora continue muito nublado clareou um bocadinho ...


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2015 às 19:13)

O Eumetsat (site principal) deixou de funcionar desde as 11 da manhã. Ainda assim, o modelado cavamento da depressão não foi propriamente o esperado:






A vorticidade manteve-se mais ou menos inalterada. A maior diferença foi na convergência (as linhas contínuas indicam convergência, as descontínuas divergência). Às 9h havia uma brutal convergência, muito localizada. 3 horas depois havia uma quebra significativa, mesmo longe do núcleo depressionário:











Progressão da chuva ao longo da noite:
















A parte mais ativa da frente acabou por ficar a sul.


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2015 às 19:19)

Estimativas da chuva:


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (7 Set 2015 às 20:05)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Para São Miguel, o que me parece é que, embora a precipitação já deva ocorrer sob a forma de períodos de chuva fraca a moderada (intensidade 2 a intensidade 5/6 de 0 a 10) a partir das 18h até às 21h aproximadamente, só a partir das 21h penso ser razoável a chuva se tornar mais intensa, chegando a ser por vezes forte (intensidade 4 a 8 de 0 a 10). Os acumulados de chuva deverão ser dignos de registo.
> Quanto à atividade elétrica, esta frente ainda não demonstra tê-la; todavia, é preciso lembrar que ainda está em organização. Sendo assim, vou esperar pelas 12h/15h para ver se, estando mais organizada, aí já possa ter este tipo de ocorrências. Para já, não me parece que haja boas condições para trovoadas logo à noite; esperar algo ocasional será, a meu ver, a melhor alternativa.


Continuo com a mesma opinião sobre o tempo que irá fazer em São Miguel dentro das próximas 6 horas. A chuva ainda não chegou à Lagoa, mas parece haver chuviscos junto aos montes, que estão escuros devido à humidade elevada. Eu penso que a situação vai tornar-se mais interessante nas próximas 3 horas, em que a frente fria vai ser claramente "espremida" pelos ventos pós-frontais; esta situação pode ser vista de forma clara através do GFS das 12h no parâmetro da humidade relativa aos 700 hpa e ao nível do Lifted Index; em desfavor destas condições, os movimentos verticais não estarão muito intensos na ilha. Sendo assim, resta esperar para percebermos se a orografia poderá colmatar a "falha" da falta de movimentos verticais. Acerca do facto de esta frente vir a ser "espremida", relembro que no caso do Nordeste o Lifted Index também apresentou um diferencial muito significativo num curto espaço e a humidade relativa aos 700 hpa também. No entanto, esta poderá ser eventualmente uma parte da explicação do evento que originou o dilúvio de há uns dias. Agora, temos vento de lado diferente, não esbarrando tão fortemente na ilha; por outro lado, temos mais vento, o que pode favorecer a subida do ar. Concluindo este aspeto, para mim esta situação vai ser uma experiência, pois de momento é uma incógnita; o que parece plausível é esperar acumulados consideráveis de precipitação.
De notar que esta situação é de uma qualidade diferente da de hoje do grupo central; no grupo central tivemos fortes movimentos verticais, elevada humidade relativa aos 700 hpa e CAPE e LI favoráveis, embora os diferenciais dos parâmetros atrás referidos tenham sido muito menores que os previstos para o grupo oriental.
Quanto a atividade elétrica, a frente apresenta atividade residual; apesar disso, continuo a achar que São Miguel e Santa Maria poderão ter algum registo ocasional.
Estamos, assim, sob aviso amarelo para chuva e trovoada até às 08h59 de amanhã; a meu ver, porém, penso que bem antes disso o tempo já estará relativamente estável.


----------



## lserpa (7 Set 2015 às 20:28)

@Azorean Storm Buster, para mim à meia noite já deve estar a entrar em pós frontal, a não ser que haja algum bloqueio...


----------



## lserpa (7 Set 2015 às 21:21)

O que me dizem deste pós-frontal? Mais definido que isto é impossível  vê-se mesmo que o tempo foi severo


----------



## Azathoth (7 Set 2015 às 21:39)

Estragos hoje na Madeira:

http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade/madeira/537601-queda-de-pedras-corta-via-expresso-ao-porto-moniz


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2015 às 23:28)

Ainda não há acumulados significativos em S.Miguel. Por enquanto chuviscos ou chuva fraca.
Até às 22:00 (21:00 nas estações IPMA), os acumulados hoje seguem assim:






A passagem no Grupo Central foi rápida, e intensa numa estreita faixa que apanhou o Faial, talvez só mais o norte do Pico e São Jorge. A passagem pela Graciosa e Terceira deixou acumulados modestos, felizmente para esta última.

A precipitação na costa norte da Madeira parece relativamente escassa em Porto Moniz para causar o efeito relatado, deve portanto ter caído forte a meia encosta, como aliás se observa mais a oeste, Santana. No entanto tenho desconfiança no registo de Santana, enferma de uma regularidade que normalmente indica que o pluviómetro não está a funcionar bem, por entupimento que depois vai escoando ao longo das horas e produz uma típica curva.


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2015 às 23:33)

Azathoth disse:


> Estragos hoje na Madeira:
> 
> http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade/madeira/537601-queda-de-pedras-corta-via-expresso-ao-porto-moniz



Li agora melhor a notícia e não foi realmente no Porto Moniz mas mais a oeste, mesmo antes do véu da noiva.
Acho que vale a pena ficarem aqui as fotos de Rui Faria a mostrarem os calhaus enormes que foi uma sorte não passar nenhum veículo no momento em que caíram:











Àcerca desta notícia é interessante ler os comentários. Não há realmente solução para situações deste tipo na Madeira. Basta olhar para o relevo da ilha e perceber que isto é normal e frequente à escala geológica, a ilha esteve e está e continuará a desfazer-se por efeito da erosão desta gigantesca formação vulcânica. A única solução neste caso é desisitir deste troço de estrada fazendo-o passar por dentro da encosta, em túnel, não há outra forma segura, não há protecções que resistam à energia cinética da queda de blocos de muitas toneladas desde centenas de metros de altura.


----------



## lserpa (7 Set 2015 às 23:46)

Bem, agora fazendo um bocadinho de futurologia, parece que o AA vai voltar e estacionar.


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2015 às 23:49)

lserpa disse:


> O que me dizem deste pós-frontal?



 Lindo!

E está a ficar cada vez mais bem delineado:

22:00 utc





Já se sente a descida de temperatura?


----------



## Hawk (7 Set 2015 às 23:50)

StormRic disse:


> Li agora melhor a notícia e não foi realmente no Porto Moniz mas mais a oeste, mesmo antes do véu da noiva.
> Acho que vale a pena ficarem aqui as fotos de Rui Faria a mostrarem os calhaus enormes que foi uma sorte não passar nenhum veículo no momento em que caíram:



Fica sensivelmente entre São Vicente e o Porto Moniz. De qualquer forma a estação de São Vicente não verificou também ela acumulados relevantes. Nem mesmo na Bica da Cana lá no topo do Paúl da Serra. Pelo que acompanhei nas webcams ao longo do dia fiquei com a sensação que choveu com muito mais intensidade. Algum efeito muito localizado?

As derrocadas aí são frequentes, o ano passado ocorreu uma no mesmo sítio pelo que o terreno ainda deve estar instavel.


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2015 às 23:53)

Os graficos da Horta marcam perfeitamente a passagem da frente:


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2015 às 23:56)

Hawk disse:


> Fica sensivelmente entre São Vicente e o Porto Moniz. De qualquer forma a estação de São Vicente não verificou também ela acumulados relevantes. Nem mesmo na Bica da Cana lá no topo do Paúl da Serra. Pelo que acompanhei nas webcams ao longo do dia fiquei com a sensação que choveu com muito mais intensidade. Algum efeito muito localizado?
> 
> As derrocadas aí são frequentes, o ano passado ocorreu uma no mesmo sítio pelo que o terreno ainda deve estar instavel.



A chuva mais intensa e persistente nem foi nos cimos mais elevados nem ao nível do mar, mas a meia encosta, Santana (380m) e Lombo da Terça (934m)  mostram-no bem.


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2015 às 00:07)

Ainda nada em S.Miguel, só chuviscos ou chuva fraca, em poucas estações, no maciço Oriental e a começar nas Sete Cidades.


----------



## Orion (8 Set 2015 às 00:25)

A realidade está andando mais lentamente que o GFS. Mas a fina faixa de chuva coincide com a fina faixa de humidade a 700 hPa:











Escrevo lentamente porque a chuva está mais ao menos no local onde a humidade a 700 hPa estava às 18h:






À frente da frente (sim, é intencional) tem aparecido de vez em quando uma célula que não se desenvolve. O G. Oriental estava sob a influência da mesma corrente de sul que trouxe nos últimos dias alguma humidade nos níveis baixos. A convergência progressivamente reduz-se:






Mas tendo em conta o desfasamento entre o modelo e a realidade, fica difícil afirmar o que quer que seja.


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2015 às 00:33)

Está a chover bem na zona ocidental de S.Miguel, especialmente zonas altas.

Esta frente começa a ficar espectacularmente fotogénica:

23:00 utc


----------



## Orion (8 Set 2015 às 00:42)

O Icon tem uma modelação muito próxima da realidade:


----------



## Afgdr (8 Set 2015 às 00:54)

Boa noite!

Sigo com chuvisco e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se, em geral, muito nublado/encoberto, com abertas. Choveu durante a madrugada e agora à noite. Foi um dia abafado.

Até agora tudo calmo para um aviso amarelo. Veremos nas próximas horas.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Set 2015 às 00:54)

ATLÂNTICO NORTE: Ciclogénese explosiva
Variação da pressão atmosférica no centro da depressão
07.09.2015_00h00UTC = 1007 hPa
07.09.2015_06h00UTC = 1001 hPa
07.09.2015_12h00UTC = 995 hPa
07.09.2015_18h00UTC = 984 hPa
08.09.2015_00h00UTC = 978 hPa











Fonte: ImapWeather

A superfície frontal fria desloca-se agora entre os grupos central e oriental. S.Miguel e posteriormente S.Maria deverão passar para regime de chuva, podendo ser intensa nas próximas horas devido ao efeito orográfico do relevo. Melhorias no grupo oriental apenas na próxima manhã.

PREVISÃO IPMA (Arquipélago dos Açores):
*GRUPO ORIENTAL*
_Céu geralmente muito nublado. Períodos de chuva que pontualmente poderá ser forte na madrugada, passando a aguaceiros. Possibilidade de trovoadas na madrugada e manhã. Vento sudoeste bonançoso a moderado (10/30 km/h), rodando nordeste._


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2015 às 01:02)

A actualização da RHA está muito atrasada, há estações que não actualizam há duas horas, as mais recentes são de há meia hora ou mais.


----------



## FranciscoSR (8 Set 2015 às 01:05)

Boa noite!
Tenho voo quarta-feira na hora do almoço PDL-OPO. 

Será que os restos do Fred nessa faixa vão afetar algo quarta-feira?


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2015 às 01:14)

Gráfico de Santana (Madeira) demasiado regular para corresponder a uma evolução real da precipitação. Quando isto acontece a estação vai suspender proximamente o registo que não será validado.


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2015 às 01:17)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Boa noite!
> Tenho voo quarta-feira na hora do almoço PDL-OPO.
> 
> Será que os restos do Fred nessa faixa vão afetar algo quarta-feira?



Pela imagem de satélite parece-me que os restos do Fred já foram desmantelados e absorvidos na presente frente, mais a sul:


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2015 às 01:21)

Deve começar a chover mais em S.Miguel a partir deste momento:


----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Set 2015 às 11:28)

Bom Dia

Por aqui amanheceu um lindo dia de sol que já não se via há algum tempo ...

Parece que o ditado "Depois da tempestade vem a bonança" aplica-se bem ao que se passa neste momento pela Terceira ...


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2015 às 16:24)

Esta frente em S.Miguel foi quase um fiasco... 
Deixou mais água em Santa Maria até:

P.Delgada (aeroporto): *1,0 mm*
Obs. Afonso Chaves: *0,5 mm*
Nordeste: *7,5 mm*

Santa Maria (aeroporto): *12,6 mm*

Acumulados desde as 19:00 de ontem; terminou a precipitação da frente antes das 3:00.






Depois das 3:00 terá ocorrido algum aguaceiro pós-frontal e nevoeiros dos cimos. Fogo III terá ficado com algum problema, como já aconteceu antes; Salga e Espigão da Ponte provavelmente também.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (8 Set 2015 às 20:25)

Um completo fiasco, aquela frente... ficou feita a minha experiência.


----------



## Azathoth (8 Set 2015 às 23:32)

StormRic disse:


> Àcerca desta notícia é interessante ler os comentários. Não há realmente solução para situações deste tipo na Madeira. Basta olhar para o relevo da ilha e perceber que isto é normal e frequente à escala geológica, a ilha esteve e está e continuará a desfazer-se por efeito da erosão desta gigantesca formação vulcânica. A única solução neste caso é desisitir deste troço de estrada fazendo-o passar por dentro da encosta, em túnel, não há outra forma segura, não há protecções que resistam à energia cinética da queda de blocos de muitas toneladas desde centenas de metros de altura.



Realmente é um problema bem complicado. O que uma pessoa pode construir de modo a proteger as casas como nesta foto:




Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr

A construção de túneis é uma solução mas à saída do túnel há sempre à mesma o perigo como aconteceu esta semana. Se o túnel for construído mais para dentro da rocha, à saída irá sempre haver o perigo de derrocada. Enfim, pode-se sempre minimizar o perigo mas ele está sempre lá. Essa foto é em São Vicente na direcção de quem vai para Ponta Delgada (a madeirense, não a açoriana ).


----------



## StormRic (9 Set 2015 às 00:41)

Azathoth disse:


> Realmente é um problema bem complicado. O que uma pessoa pode construir de modo a proteger as casas como nesta foto:
> Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr
> 
> A construção de túneis é uma solução mas à saída do túnel há sempre à mesma o perigo como aconteceu esta semana. Se o túnel for construído mais para dentro da rocha, à saída irá sempre haver o perigo de derrocada. Enfim, pode-se sempre minimizar o perigo mas ele está sempre lá. Essa foto é em São Vicente na direcção de quem vai para Ponta Delgada (a madeirense, não a açoriana ).



off-topic: antes de mais dou-te os parabéns pela belíssima galeria da Madeira no Flickr! Não sei se já puseste em algum tópico aqui no fórum, mas nós merecíamos...  . Que saudades de andar pelas levadas e cimos!

A ocupação humana da Madeira ainda nem tem seis séculos, é um segundo na escala geológica e isso é muito preocupante. Porque o relevo da Madeira dá-nos todos os sinais necessários para que percebêssemos que há zonas que não são habitáveis e edificáveis com permanência. O mal está feito e cedo ou tarde vão acontecer catástrofes, isto é mesmo assim porque aquelas encostas não sofrem processos lentos e regulares de erosão como nas serras do continente por exemplo. A maior parte daqueles declives são talhados à bruta, com maciços desabamentos periódicos. O problema é que esse período é demasiado longo para a história da colonização das ilhas. Mesmo assim acontecem de vez em quando, quase como avisos.
Se parece não ser um problema destas gerações será das próximas, mas inexoravelmente todas as encostas na Madeira com esta ordem de declives são para desabar mais cedo ou mais tarde.


----------



## Afgdr (9 Set 2015 às 00:53)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se, no geral, limpo e fez bastante sol e calor. Foi um belo dia! 

Quanto à frente e como foi dito anteriormente, foi um completo fiasco. Não choveu praticamente nada.


----------



## lserpa (9 Set 2015 às 01:40)

Boa noite.
Sigo com céu limpo e ausência total de vento.
A temperatura já está no 17.8°c e a humidade nos 71% (dados da minha estação) creio que esta noite a mínima poderá atingir os 16°c, verei amanhã de manhã  a pressão atmosférica, somou uma bela escalada e situa-se agora nos 1020hpa, demonstrou bem durante as últimas 24h a entrada do anticiclone.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (9 Set 2015 às 11:21)

Sigo com céu limpo, sem vento algum, e mar suave como rio.

Sol abundante, mas sente-se um fresco à sombra.

Lembra aqueles dias de outono maravilhosos que tem feito em anos anteriores.

Convida à praia, mas... a universidade já começou. 

O GFS prevê tendência para se estabelecer o anticiclone, com alguns períodos de algum agravamento pelo meio, devido a circulações de sudoeste. Precipitação acumulada no arquipélago nos próximos 10 dias ronda os 10 mm, de acordo com a última saída. Muito se alterará, mas a tendência é favorável.
 Depois de tanto dia nublado e com chuva, também sabe bem uns dias melhores.


----------



## Wessel1985 (9 Set 2015 às 16:20)

Deixo-vos aqui um vídeo do canal regional VITEC acerca do balanço das enxurradas do dia 4 ...


----------



## Orion (9 Set 2015 às 18:03)




----------



## Orion (9 Set 2015 às 19:55)

Fazendo uma previsão do próximo evento meteorológico. Nas próximas 48 horas irá passar pelo arquipélago uma frente fria. Como o intervalo temporal o sugere, a frente move-se muito lentamente.






Começando pela superfíce, nota para a inconsistência do ar em termos da sua moderada humidade relativa/ponto de orvalho moderado junto à superfície. Os ventos a 10 metros serão fracos ao longo da passagem da frente:
















O CAPE será ligeiramente moderado no G. Ocidental. Nos restantes grupos será muito baixo:






A 925 hPa, haverá um gradiente térmico muito interessante nos Grs. Ocidental e Central. Este gradiente irá progressivamente aumentando à medida que a frente se desloca para oriente. Neste nível a frente terá uma camada de humidade consistente e perto da saturação. Contudo, não parece haver uma convergência muito clara, estando a mais forte a norte:
















A 950 hPa a convergência aumenta. Há uma aceleração dos ventos e algumas zonas com rotação ciclónica:






A 850 hPa, as isotérmicas começam por estar algo distantes. Ao longo do evento irão juntando-se. Contudo, isto perderá importância devido ao muito ar seco:











Neste nível os ventos irão progressivamente perdendo força. A faixa de humidade é mais ou menos reduzida e um pouco inconsistente:





















Um dos maiores desafios à precipitação será a humidade a 700 hPa, que está um bocadinho longe de estar perto da saturação:











A circulação será principalmente zonal, sem grandes pontos de convergência:






Para o cálculo do gradiente térmico uso a saída do GFS 12z + 24 no G. Ocidental (onde as condições deverão ser as piores): 15º a 925 Hpa; 13º a 850 hPa e 6º a 700 hPa. Tudo indica que a atmosfera esteja mais ou menos estável. Não faço referência aos dados acima dos 700 hPa porque não creio que sejam relevantes para este evento. Ventos fracos a moderados, humidade inconsistente/bocadinho longe da saturação, baixo CAPE e gradientes térmicos que o longo do tempo irão aumentar apontam para períodos de chuva e aguaceiros fracos a moderados. É uma frente fraca/ligeiramente moderada a meu ver. É possível que a frente já chegue desfeita ao G. Oriental. Para o acompanhamento horário da chuva prevista, o ICON é um bom recurso:

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/icone_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=2&map=0&archive=0


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2015 às 13:51)

Chuva registada nas Flores e Corvo. No G. Central não há chuva registada até às 11h (Faial, S. Jorge e Graciosa). A frente está com pior aspeto do que pensei:


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2015 às 19:31)

Corvo: 4,4+3,3 =* 7,7 mm* (das 7:00 às 9:00)
Flores: 2,2+1,8= *4,0 mm* (das 8:00 às 10:00)

Graciosa: *0,6 mm* (16:00)
Pico: *0,3 mm* no aeródromo (17:00); *2,5 mm* em São Caetano (*das 16:20 às 17:10*)
São Jorge: *0,1 mm* (17:00)
Angra do Heroísmo: *0,4 mm* (18:00)

Muito pobre esta frente.

edição: corrigi o acumulado em São Caetano; acrescentei Angra.


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2015 às 21:01)

Acabou por se desfazer:


----------



## lserpa (10 Set 2015 às 22:26)

A frente ainda está a passar por aqui, apesar de fraca intensidade, está a ocorrer precipitação fraca (chuviscos) em grande parte provocada pela orografia.
A massa nebulosa é bastante baixa no seu topo, a qual deve andar "olhometro" pelos 900hpa, a mesma parece já bastante influenciada pela circulação anticiclonica que acompanha a entrada de ar frio, pois não conseguem vencer a altitude da ilha. Com isto, o lado sul da ilha parece não estar a ser afetada pelos chuviscos, inclusive é possível observar algumas abertas, embora que escassas. 
Nota para a descida de temperatura, sigo com 18°c e 0,8mm na última atualização do IPMA.


----------



## lserpa (10 Set 2015 às 22:29)

Tirei esta imagem por volta das 18 horas, a qual confirma que a frente "frente" ainda não tinha alcançado o grupo central. Apesar de uma primeira banda ter provocado uma chuva miseravelmente escassa.

Nota-se também um completo arrasto em altitude da frente... O Shear neste caso não está a ser muito favorável...


----------



## lserpa (10 Set 2015 às 22:44)

Nesta última imagem, a frente já abrange o grupo oriental. Provavelmente poderão-se registar aguaceiros fracos pelo norte de São Miguel.


----------



## Afgdr (11 Set 2015 às 00:57)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se, no geral, limpo, à semelhança do dia de ontem. Agora para noite, aumentou a nebulosidade.

*Edit (00h01):* Chuva fraca/chuvisco 




Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Convida à praia, mas... a universidade já começou.



Somos colegas então. Um bom ano académico para ti!


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (11 Set 2015 às 13:20)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco.
> 
> ...


Afgdr, obrigado e para ti também! 

Já agora, de que área és?


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (11 Set 2015 às 13:32)

Sigo com céu pouco nublado, depois de uma madrugada com aguaceiros fracos na minha zona, por vezes fracos a moderados, e rajadas. O vento está agora calmo, o tempo um pouco mais fresco, embora o sol intenso dê para compensar.
A tendência para os próximos dias é de influência anticiclónica, com apenas uma frente a passar nos dias 15 e 16, de fraca atividade. Estou, porém, um pouco mais atento à tendência de aproximação a partir de dia 20/21 de uma massa de ar mais instável, com pressão atmosférica a diminuir. Mas o GFS projetava isto para dias anteriores a 20 para o grupo oriental, principalmente, e agora já alterou, tanto em termos de data, como de localização.
Veremos - 10 dias é muito tempo ainda. 
Só espero haver períodos com algumas chuvas e alguma atividade interessante no outono que se segue, porque o sol é ótimo, mas também a chuva é essencial e refresca a alma também. Além disso, outono não se quer seco!!
Bom dia  a todos!


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2015 às 16:23)

Bons acumulados em algumas estações de S.Miguel, zonas altas e costa norte, superiores a 15 mm. Distribuição no entanto irregular ao longo da ilha.
As colunas em fundo amarelo têm os totais das 12:00 às 12:00.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (12 Set 2015 às 14:13)

Bom dia! 
Sigo com um dia de estoiro em São Miguel: céu limpo, muito sol e sem vento! E uma temperatura excelente.
Mas é por outra razão que venho aqui: a última saída do GFS aponta para a passagem de um furacão de categoria 1 por cima do grupo ocidental, no dia 21. Prevê ventos constantes de 122 km/h, com rajadas que talvez ultrapassem os 150 km/h. Quanto à chuva, não prevê muita.
O furacão prevê aumentar os ventos à superfície para cerca de 140 km/h após passar o grupo ocidental, fortalecendo, portanto.
Claro que nada disto deve fazer parte de uma previsão: ainda falta 9 dias!!! Imensa coisa pode mudar e, além disso, a tempestade nem sequer se formou.


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2015 às 14:25)

Boa tarde.

Nas próximas 48 horas deverá passar mais um sistema frontal pelo arquipélago. A dimensão da publicação irá ser consistente com a importância/relevância desta frente: reduzido/a.

Os ventos a 850 hPa vão progressivamente diminuindo de intensidade:






Mas isso fica sem relevância tendo em conta a humidade a 700 hPa:






Junta-se a isto CAPE baixo, LI positivo, isotérmicas abrangentes, um ponto de orvalho inconsistente (moderado) e ventos de superfície fracos penso que se tem receita para chuviscos/aguaceiros fracos e pouco mais.


----------



## Azathoth (12 Set 2015 às 14:51)

Chuviscos e nevoeiro baixo na zona do Funchal.


----------



## lserpa (12 Set 2015 às 15:01)

Azathoth disse:


> Chuviscos e nevoeiro baixo na zona do Funchal.


Segundo o centralmeteo, esta próxima madrugada haverá chuva bastante por esses lados... 
!! Hein?!


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2015 às 15:17)

lserpa disse:


> Segundo o centralmeteo, esta próxima madrugada haverá chuva bastante por esses lados...
> !! Hein?!





> MeteoGroup's Model Output Statistics (MOS) is our proprietary statistical weather forecasting technique which improves model forecasts, resulting in highly accurate, location-specific forecasts.
> 
> Multi Model MOS is a technique developed by MeteoGroup which combines several models into one forecast, thereby improving the forecast accuracy even further.



http://www.meteogroup.com/it/gb/research/multi-model-approach.html

É um bocado difícil saber como é que eles chegaram a essa previsão. Portanto, há que levar semelhantes opiniões com um grão de sal. Combinam modelos e ainda inserem os seus próprios 'pózinhos'.


----------



## lserpa (12 Set 2015 às 15:21)

Orion disse:


> http://www.meteogroup.com/it/gb/research/multi-model-approach.html
> 
> É um bocado difícil saber como é que eles chegaram a essa previsão. Portanto, há que levar semelhantes opiniões com um grão de sal. Combinam modelos e ainda inserem os seus próprios 'pózinhos'.


Não é fácil!! Lol


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2015 às 15:24)

Há modelos que indicam chuva ao largo da Madeira, como o Navgem (modelo da marinha americana) e o CMC (canadiano):


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2015 às 15:33)

Quanto à frente, depende de como a vemos. Ela parece ter muita nebulosidade, mas é (quase) toda baixa:


----------



## lserpa (12 Set 2015 às 15:35)

Por cá, só chuviscos nas cotas mais altas da ilha e nas barreiras orográficas, precipitação 0 aqui pela Horta.


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2015 às 18:39)

Precipitação com distribuição atípica no arquipélago da Madeira, nas últimas horas, concentrada na zona Leste da ilha da Madeira:






Não claramente modelada e localizada pelo AROME. Este modelo coloca no entanto algumas quantidades locais muito significativas na área do arquipélago, nas próximas 24 horas (nem vale a pena pôr aqui as cartas)

A previsão do IPMA é de períodos de chuva hoje e amanhã. No Funchal em especial a partir da tarde de hoje. Não há avisos.


----------



## AzoresPower (12 Set 2015 às 19:09)

Furacão modelado pelo GFS, mas muitíssimo longe a nivel temporal.


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2015 às 19:17)

AzoresPower disse:


> Furacão modelado pelo GFS, mas muitíssimo longe a nivel temporal



Eu acho que isto ficava melhor nas saídas de modelos incomuns ou de sonho.


----------



## AzoresPower (12 Set 2015 às 19:19)

De sonho? Para o Ocidental era mais de pesadelo...


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2015 às 19:20)

AzoresPower disse:


> De sonho? Para o Ocidental era mais de pesadelo...



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/saidas-de-modelos-incomuns-ou-de-sonho.5084/page-52#post-507216


----------



## lserpa (12 Set 2015 às 19:39)

StormRic disse:


> Eu acho que isto ficava melhor nas saídas de modelos incomuns ou de sonho.


Vai aproveitar o vale deixado pela ciclogenese explosiva modelada para o noroeste da península Ibérica, assim faz-se à estrada rumo ao norte... Só não percebo como continua a sua evolução depois de passar por cá... Isto num ambiente tão hostil...


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2015 às 20:47)

Amanhã às 14h (chuva acumulada nas 6 horas anteriores). Com a orografia da Madeira é bem possível que sejam arrancados mais alguns milímetros.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2015 às 00:33)

Aviso para as regiões montanhosas da Madeira para precipitação forte.





Se até à tarde as cartas do AROME da saída das 00h pareciam algo enviesadas na localização e no tempo em relação às observações, na saída das 12h e pela concordância com o que está a ser registado já na costa norte a meia encosta (200 a 1000m), as cartas de previsão parecem-me merecedoras de atenção e coloco-as aqui. Há risco novamente de derrocadas na encosta norte entre Porto Moniz e S.Vicente. Não sei se a estrada já terá sido desimpedida e se há trânsito aberto, mas fica aqui a chamada de atenção para a zona, penso que deve ser evitada a circulação.

Precipitações até há hora e meia atrás. As estações a observar são Lombo da Terça, S.Vicente, S.Jorge e Santana:






Cartas de previsão das 12h do AROME:






















São possíveis acumulados de 50 a 70mm até às 12:00 de hoje na zona referida.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2015 às 00:50)

Relembre-se o ocorrido há menos de uma semana:







https://shar.es/1vM3kd


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2015 às 22:38)

Evento na Madeira sem valores acumulados de precipitação sequer próximos dos esperados para um aviso de chuva forte. Na prevenção antes pecar por excesso do que por defeito.
No entanto não há estações exactamente na área em que tinham sido modeladas pelo AROME quantidades mais significativas, ficamos na dúvida.


----------



## Hazores (14 Set 2015 às 16:56)

Boa tarde, 
Por angra dia de sol, mas ventoso...
Uma boa semana para todos


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Set 2015 às 10:37)

Bom Dia

Por aqui o dia amanheceu cinzento e com chuva fraca ...

Uma boa semana para todos ...

EDIT1 (11.48) - Aguaceiro moderado aqui por Angra puxado a algum vento ...


----------



## Orion (15 Set 2015 às 14:08)

Parece que o anticiclone será imperial até, pelo menos, para a semana. Excluindo a frente fraca de hoje, daqui a 72 horas o G. Ocidental poderá ter mais alguma chuva, precipitação essa que vai diminuindo ao longo do seu movimento para este. 











A maior parte da ventania do atual evento no continente vai passar a norte:






Ao contrário do que tem vindo a ser escrito, o El Niño deste ano poderá trazer tempo seco para a Madeira e até para os Açores:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/el-nino-forte-esta-em-desenvolvimento.7707/page-4#post-507674


----------



## lserpa (16 Set 2015 às 14:22)

Boa tarde.
E viva à monotonia outra vez...
Sigo com seu pouco nublado, por vezes muito nublado.
Esta manhã pelo lado sul (Feteira) já choveu alguma coisa, penso ter sido bem localizado, pois consultei os dados do IPMA e não consta nada...
Hoje o dia está bastante mais fresco, sigo com uma temperatura de 21ºC, humidade a 74% e vento fraco.
Nota para o ponto de saturação que se situa nos 13ºc, portanto, a próxima noite, muito provavelmente será bem fresquinha caso a condição atual se mantenha :P
*METAR:* LPHR 161300Z 06010KT 9999 FEW018 BKN035 *21/13* Q1018


----------



## Wessel1985 (16 Set 2015 às 15:47)

O mesmo posso dizer aqui pela Terceira ... Tempo calmo aqui por Angra o que é bom para desanuviar os terrenos e as ribeiras depois das enxurradas do início do mês ...


----------



## Orion (17 Set 2015 às 23:26)

Brutal trovoada especialmente a noroeste do G. Ocidental (correndo há algumas horas):
















Há um buraco enorme na convecção/humidade da frente. Será certamente muito relevante na determinação de quanta chuva irá cair nas Flores e no Corvo.


----------



## Orion (17 Set 2015 às 23:31)

Será muito interessante acompanhar as próximas horas:


----------



## lserpa (17 Set 2015 às 23:32)

Afinal foi um pouco mais cedo  porreiro


----------



## lserpa (17 Set 2015 às 23:51)

Bem, o GFS aumentou em comparação com as últimas runs, a força da frente! Igualmente a velocidade de deslocação. Está a refletir-se claramente nas poderosas células que estão ativas. portanto, amanhã estava à espera de uma chuva miserável, mas  o GFS parece ser generoso... Vamos ver se o AA não estraga isso hahaha... Agora as flores e o corvo terão jackpot e tudo pelos vistos


----------



## Orion (18 Set 2015 às 00:08)




----------



## Orion (18 Set 2015 às 00:28)

Em resumo, não ficaria surpreendido se o IPMA lançasse um aviso amarelo para o G. Ocidental com base na observação (chuva e talvez trovoada). O ECM não indica muita chuva. O ICON/Hirlam indica um fortalecimento da frente. Há muita ventania:
















A humidade relativa parece-me muito inconsistente a vários níveis (sobre o G. Oci.). Os ventos mais severos passam a norte (e nos Açores irão afetar mais o G. Ocidental):











Não há muita água precipitável na atmosfera. As isotérmicas não estão muito juntas e a frente move-se lentamente (daí o aviso não ser mais gravoso). O jet tem dado muita força a algumas das células que fiz referência anteriormente (noroeste e com menos potência a sudoeste) mas ele não afetará muito os Açores:


----------



## Orion (18 Set 2015 às 00:32)

Já há trovoada no 'buraco' da frente:






Estão previstos movimentos verticais interessantes a 700 hPa:


----------



## Orion (18 Set 2015 às 00:42)

Células mais pequenas estão a surgir a oeste do Corvo:


----------



## Orion (18 Set 2015 às 00:46)

22:28, hora local:


----------



## Orion (18 Set 2015 às 01:16)




----------



## Wessel1985 (18 Set 2015 às 10:42)

Bom Dia ... O dia aqui por Angra amanheceu chuvoso e já há algum tempo que chove de uma forma moderada mas contínua ... As monções regressaram à Terceira ...


----------



## Gerofil (18 Set 2015 às 10:48)

Especial atenção à precipitação nas próximas horas para os grupos central e oriental... possibilidade de trovoadas.





Fonte: ImapWeather


----------



## lserpa (18 Set 2015 às 13:14)

O IPMA colocou o grupo central em aviso amarelo desde as 11:00 até às 18:00 
Aguaceiros pontualmente fortes e trovoada.


----------



## lserpa (18 Set 2015 às 13:20)

Na próxima hora, deverá chegar a frente ao grupo central, começando a afetar o Faial e Pico e seguindo-se das restantes ilhas do grupo central.


----------



## Orion (18 Set 2015 às 13:27)

O Grupo Ocidental acabou por ser relativamente poupado. A trovoada mais forte passou a norte. Ainda assim, alguns raios devem ter sido vistos nas ilhas:











Este ano tem havido muitos eventos convectivos. Algo não muito comum. Mas têm passado quase todos ao lado.


----------



## lserpa (18 Set 2015 às 13:32)

Para já não parece haver grande probabilidade de DE's para o grupo central e os fatores amplificadores também não estão muito famosos...


----------



## Orion (18 Set 2015 às 14:49)

Depois de uma madrugada muito movimentada, nas últimas horas não tem havido muitas DE's ao longo da frente. As condições são agora mais agrestes para o desenvolvimento das mesmas.

Evolução da frente ao longo da madrugada. O G. Ocidental teve muita 'sorte' ou 'azar', dependendo da perspetiva. As partes mais ativas evitaram completamente este grupo:


----------



## lserpa (18 Set 2015 às 16:00)

Bom, mais um muito provável Fail dos modelos, a frente está a desmoronar ao entrar no grupo central e pelos meus lados vou com 0 de precipitação desde as 09:00 da manhã...


----------



## Orion (18 Set 2015 às 21:53)

Olhando para o ICON o G. Oriental deverá receber mais chuva que o Central (a frente é muito inconstante, enfraquece e ganha força de forma errática). Sta. Maria poderá ser a ilha 'vencedora', na medida em que a frente ficará estacionária sobre a mesma. O ECM indica a possibilidade de haver chuva interessante (em 12 horas). A Madeira também poderá receber chuva.











Mais para a frente o ECM volta a modelar uma TT com caminho (quase) aberto para o G. Ocidental.






---//---



lserpa disse:


> Bom, mais um muito provável *Fail dos modelos*, a frente está a desmoronar ao entrar no grupo central e pelos meus lados vou com 0 de precipitação desde as 09:00 da manhã...



O ICON acertou em cheio aparentemente (pouca chuva ao longo do dia)


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2015 às 22:37)

O dia de hoje e o resumo do mês nas estações dos Açores, IPMA + Pico (RHA):






Até há 55 minutos atrás estava a chover forte no Pico.


----------



## lserpa (18 Set 2015 às 22:40)

StormRic disse:


> O dia de hoje e o resumo do mês nas estações dos Açores, IPMA + Pico (RHA):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É curioso o fato da 922 continuar a 0  a zona do lajido é mesmo seca!


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2015 às 22:49)

Há dez minutos atrás a chuva estava a parar no Pico, apenas fraca.


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2015 às 22:51)

lserpa disse:


> É curioso o fato da 922 continuar a 0  a zona do lajido é mesmo seca!



Não está a funcionar. Quando ponho fundo cinzento significa ausência de dados. A estação do Pico (aeródromo) do IPMA está inoperacional desde as 8:00 do dia 11 deste mês, na sequência de interrupções cada vez mais frequentes.


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2015 às 23:20)

Acumulados de hoje nos Açores apenas desde as 17:00 horas (IPMA até às 21:00)

0,3 mm Corvo
2,1 mm Horta
9,3 mm Pico (São Caetano) (a diminuir de intensidade)
4,0 mm São Jorge ( a aumentar)
5,6 mm Graciosa 
0,6 mm São Miguel (RHA - maciço oriental)


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2015 às 00:19)

Parou mesmo de chover no Pico, há hora e meia, aliás em todas as ilhas dos Grupos Central e Oriental até às 22:00 só São Jorge tinha ainda 0,9 mm.


----------



## faroeste (19 Set 2015 às 02:02)

Boa noite , por aqui em angra 4.8mm ultima hora uma boa chuvada.


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2015 às 16:51)

Chove em S.Miguel nos maciços montanhosos, especialmente Fogo, Furnas e Tronqueira; do lado ocidental valores pouco significativos:







Choveu também em Santa Maria.


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2015 às 13:58)

Chove, pouco, na Madeira. Há muita nebulosidade baixa. Pedindo emprestado um termo às teorias económicas, agora é esperar que a água que cai nos pontos mais altos _trickles down _até às pessoas em baixo.


----------



## StormRic (20 Set 2015 às 16:12)

Choveu bem em Santa Maria esta madrugada e manhã.
Acumulados em todas as estações dos Açores e resumo do mês até às 13:00 utc de hoje. Os máximos diários são das 0:00 às 0:00 mas apresentam-se também os acumulados diários das 12:00 às 12:00, para variar.






Ainda não se chegou aos 400 mm no mês, as estações mais próximas são Angra do Heroísmo e as do maciço oriental de S.Miguel.


----------



## lserpa (20 Set 2015 às 17:01)

StormRic disse:


> Choveu bem em Santa Maria esta madrugada e manhã.
> Acumulados em todas as estações dos Açores e resumo do mês até às 13:00 utc de hoje. Os máximos diários são das 0:00 às 0:00 mas apresentam-se também os acumulados diários das 12:00 às 12:00, para variar.
> 
> 
> ...


Há uma pequena circulação ciclónica hoje no arquipélago, a qual está a proporcionar o desenvolvimento de muitas nuvens cúmulos, há influência a oeste do anticiclone, o qual observou-se hoje de manhã alguma convergência, aparecendo assim algumas células localizadas. 
No centro desta circulação está o grupo central. Destaque para uma calmaria e circulação vertical proporcionadas pelos cumes mais destacados em altitude 








Fora dessas áreas o céu está imaculadamente  limpo


----------



## StormRic (20 Set 2015 às 17:43)

lserpa disse:


> Fora dessas áreas o céu está imaculadamente limpo



Bonitas vistas!
As nuvens no Pico ainda não deixaram precipitação, pelo menos mensurável até às 15:40 na estação de São Caetano.

A única ilha onde tem sido registado acumulado é Flores, com *4,7 mm* das 11:00 às 15:00.


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2015 às 18:36)

Muita chuva no Grupo Ocidental, entre as 11:00 de ontem e as 14:00 de hoje:






resultado da permanência de uma frente estacionária sobre as duas ilhas:

ontem 18:00 utc





hoje 00:00





06:00





12:00





Notável o facto de se registar esta precipitação tão perto do centro do anticiclone e com pressão relativamente elevada, perto dos 1027 hPa.


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2015 às 18:47)

Muita chuva também nos últimos dias nas regiões montanhosas da ilha da Madeira, mas praticamente não chovendo na costa sul:






A precipitação acumulada neste mês segue assim para o arquipélago da Madeira:


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Set 2015 às 15:34)

Boa Tarde ...

Por aqui céu muito nublado e alguma chuva agora para a tarde ...

Uma boa semana para todos ...


----------



## lserpa (22 Set 2015 às 19:12)

Por cá, alguns TCU's com aguaceiros por vezes moderados nas vertentes a sul.
A estação de são Caetano poderá ter algum acumulado .


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2015 às 22:10)

lserpa disse:


> A estação de são Caetano poderá ter algum acumulado .



Boa foto! Mostra o fenómeno bem localizado precisamente na encosta sudoeste do Pico.

E os acumulados foram muito significativos mesmo, primeiro aguaceiro fraco pelas 13:20 (0,4 mm), depois, pelas 14:10 recomeçou a chover fraco e foi aumentando gradualmente de tal modo que às *15:40* já atingia os *3,4 mm em 10 minutos* (intensidade equivalente a 20 mm/hora!) e manteve-se assim durante vinte minutos diminuindo até terminar antes das 18:00. Por volta das 19:30 ainda houve um aguaceiro fraco de 0,6 mm. No total, até às 21:40, temos* 24,6 mm* acumulados, enquanto que das outras estações do Grupo Central apenas há a registar *1,3 mm* em Angra (das 14 às 15:00) e *1,4 mm* em São Jorge (das 18 às 19:00).

Pico (aeródromo) do IPMA retomou o funcionamento desde as 14:00 de hoje, mas nada registou de acumulado até agora.


----------



## lserpa (22 Set 2015 às 22:52)

Pelo ultimo metar reportado pelo LPHR, continuam as condições de aguaceiros e alguns TCU's. 
TCU's, estes responsáveis pela presente precipitação. 
Já consegui perceber para que zona se estendeu o desenvolvimento vertical localmente, NE/SW. Portanto a precipitação é mais intensa no extremo Oeste da freguesia de Castelo Branco e toda a freguesia do Capelo. Se fosse possível ter dados dessas zonas, provavelmente haveria acumulados interessante.


----------



## Knyght (23 Set 2015 às 05:12)

Fiesta...


----------



## a410ree (23 Set 2015 às 05:44)

Bom dia !
Bela trovoada aqui na RAM, ja se começa o dia bem


----------



## Funchalense (23 Set 2015 às 12:49)

Ás 7.00h estes eram os registos da humidade relativa do ar registados no arquipélago da Madeira, registos altíssimos a rondarem os 100%. fonte Ipma.





Registo da actividade eléctrica..


----------



## Funchalense (23 Set 2015 às 12:56)




----------



## Orion (23 Set 2015 às 15:01)

Não acredito que isto se concretize mas ainda assim são brutais flutuações:






Quanto a TT's nos Açores, já desapareceu tudo. Não parece que vá haver em Setembro, o mês mais propício. O anticiclone continua bastante teimoso. Outubro e Novembro não são meses habituais nesse tipo de coisas.


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2015 às 17:18)

Funchalense disse:


>



bem apanhados! Quais foram os momentos destas capturas? Em que local e direcção aproximada?

Foi bem distribuída, em especial pela costa sul, a precipitação que ocorreu entre as 4:00 e as 9:00 utc, com relevo para Porto Santo:






Na sequência de satélite observa-se a geração de uma célula a sudoeste da Ponta do Sol, onde o registo da precipitação se iniciou ainda antes das 4h, expandiu-se para ENE colando-se a uma linha de instabilidade e depois o seu movimento para nordeste fez com que atingisse mais o extremo oriental da ilha da Madeira e mais tarde Porto Santo onde se registou a maior quantidade e intensidade de precipitação. O extremo ocidental da ilha da Madeira recebeu apenas a precipitação fraca marginal, da bigorna da célula. Curioso o valor modesto do Areeiro a mostrar que a célula passou a Este dos cimos mais altos.

4:00 utc





5:00





6:00





7:00





8:00





9:00





10:00


----------



## Funchalense (23 Set 2015 às 17:55)

StormRic disse:


> bem apanhados! Quais foram os momentos destas capturas? Em que local e direcção aproximada?



Foram tiradas no Caniço entre as 05h30 e as 07h00 da manhã.
Fotos : Ludgero Pinto


----------



## Azathoth (24 Set 2015 às 16:49)

Trovoada ontem na Madeira:

Video de Bruno Costa.


----------



## lserpa (24 Set 2015 às 23:20)

Para amanhã haverá a passagem de um sistema frontal pelos Açores, terá mais relevância no grupo Ocidental, para não variar Lolol, está associado a uma depressão localizada a noroeste da região.
À medida que o sistema frontal vai atravessando o arquipélago irá perder a sua estrutura e ficar "partido". 
Deverá chegar ao grupo oriental bem mais fraco... 
Centrando-me nas próximas 24H, o GFS prevê que chova no Faial e no Pico cerca de 5mm em 3 horas e no restante grupo esse valor será tendencialmente inferior. 
Existem alguns fatores amplificadores, tais como, um Li e um CAPE razoável, mas, a humidade a 700hpa será miserável o que limitará em muito o desenvolvimento vertical, também o gradiente térmico vertical não será famoso. 
E claro, há sempre o fator AA a limitar a entrada no grupo central até ao oriental... Embora não seja muito forte...
Sinceramente, não estou nada confiante Lolol, creio que a precipitação seja bem inferior...
















Apenas baseado em GFS, vou ainda consultar outros modelos, incluindo o AROME lol 
Destaque também para daqui a alguns dias, uma provável ciclogenese explosiva a noroeste do arquipélago... Mas nada de garantido, apenas aparenta haver potencial para isso... Veremos mais perto no que dá... Portanto, será a uma distância confortável


----------



## lserpa (25 Set 2015 às 00:02)

O ECM está mais ou menos de acordo com o GFS no que diz respeito a precipitação, nada superior a 5mm.




Enquanto ao AROME, por incrível que possa parecer, não dá um "tostão furado" para esta frente!!  o que me leva mesmo a crer que será uma frente meia falhada...


----------



## lserpa (25 Set 2015 às 01:36)

Damm!!?? O IPMA acaba de colocar Flores e Corvo em aviso amarelo.
Falam em atividade moderada a forte!? 




Realmente existe na área uma entrada de células, mas não são grandes, mas sim, pequenos cumulonimbus que até nem têm grande expressão em altitude. 












A não ser que haja uma expulsão no seu desenvolvimento.... Os modelos que temos acesso não dão grandes potencialidades....
O próprio arome nem está para aí virado! 
A precipitação regista pelo satélite é moderada.


----------



## Orion (25 Set 2015 às 16:42)

Boa tarde.

Às 12h de hoje, a frente estava perto/sobre parte do G. Central (não consigo aceder às imagens fixas do Eumetsat):






O tefrigrama para as Lajes nessa altura até foi bastante interessante. Muita instabilidade (à exceção das 2 inversões entre os 800 e os 650 hPa) e humidade na atmosfera:






O GFS, mesmo na última saída, subavaliou o CAPE:






Nas últimas +-2 horas, tem havido, poucos, raios:











Dependendo das forças convergentes, aguaceiros fortes são possiveis. Trovoada também, mas fraca, o CAPE é moderado a baixo e os ventos em altitude não são muito velozes.

A atividade convectiva deve ser dispersa mas pode ser algo agressiva. Os ventos a 850 hPa são moderados (desgastando a inversão acima) mas a humidade é muito irregular.











Até ao final do dia a frente deve perder boa parte da sua força.


----------



## StormRic (25 Set 2015 às 19:21)

Acumulados até às 17 horas nos Açores (Pico IPMA só até às 16:00) e totais dos últimos dias:


----------



## lserpa (25 Set 2015 às 20:06)

Orion disse:


> O GFS, mesmo na última saída, subavaliou o CAPE:


Subavaliou, e de que maneira!!!!!! de 100/150 para 462!!!


----------



## StormRic (25 Set 2015 às 21:16)

3,4 mm em Angra, das 17:00 às 18:00 e terminou.

Resumo de todas as estações dos Açores, das últimas horas, últimos dias e mês até hoje às 19:00.






Ainda não chegaram aos 400 mm...
Apesar de achar que na ilha Terceira, nas zonas sudoeste mais elevadas, poderá ter superado, bem como no maciço da Tronqueira em S.Miguel. Nunca saberemos.

A Graciosa poderá ser a ilha que continua em seca.


----------



## Orion (26 Set 2015 às 14:41)

Complementando esta publicação:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...odelos-setembro-2015.8391/page-24#post-510324

O pior deste evento deverá passar a norte/nordeste do Grupo Ocidental. Ainda é cedo para dar certezas. O período crítico deverá ocorrer no domingo:











A humidade inibirá muita convecção:











Este evento tem a particularidade de ter gradientes térmicos absolutamente brutais:


----------



## Orion (26 Set 2015 às 14:45)

Ventos de 60 nós (>111km/h) a 700 metros de altura. Quem quer fazer medições no Morro Alto (ponto mais alto das Flores com 914 metros de altitude)?


----------



## lserpa (26 Set 2015 às 15:47)

Bem, o ambiente vai refrescar e de que maneira  
Já estou um bocado farto de calor... O pico, no seu piquinho, poderá levar com uma poeirazita  . Muito provavelmente sem acumulação... Pois será no limite do suportável...


----------



## Orion (27 Set 2015 às 00:07)

Tentando fazer uma previsão das próximas 24 horas, com especial enfoque para o G. Ocidental.

O núcleo depressionário continuará mais ou menos estacionário até amanhã. O cavamento mais pronunciado acontecerá a partir do fim do dia de domingo, a norte/nordeste do G. Ocidental. O vento irá progressivamente aumentando, atingindo o seu pico amanhã ao fim da tarde:






À superfície, há que destacar o grande diferencial no ponto de orvalho:






Já fiz referência aos ventos fortíssimos a 950 hPa:






A 925 hPa, os gradientes térmicos mais díspares ficarão a oeste do grupo. Nota ainda para o vento muito intenso:











A 850 hPa, mais vento forte. A maior parte da humidade passará ao largo. Há ainda bolsas de muita água precipitável. Nota ainda para a vorticidade e o gradiente térmico:











(escolhi a saída +27 ao invés da +24 porque nesta a água precipitável mais elevada - a verde escuro - está a sul. Devido à incerteza incluí a saída +27):


----------



## Orion (27 Set 2015 às 00:37)

Mais acima, a 700 hPa, um cenário semelhante. Gradientes térmicos mais intensos a oeste e ventos fortes. A humidade irregular limitará a convecção:

















O CAPE e o LI são interessantes mas os movimentos verticais são limitados:











A 500 hPa, os gradientes térmicos estão mais longe. Muita ventania. A humidade é significativa:
















O jet alimentará significativamente a depressão mas não atingirá diretamente o grupo:






Em termos de gradientes térmicos, e tendo em conta a saída 18+24: 16º a 925 hPa; 15º a 850 hPa; 6º a 700 hPa e -8º a 500 hPa. Dá uma atmosfera estável entre os 925 e os 850 hPa; 6º/km entre os 850 e os 700 hPa (instável) e +-4.6º/km entre os 700 e 500 hPa (instável mas no limite da estabilidade).

Conclusão: Esta depressão, e respetiva evolução, é muito semelhante àquela que ocorreu há pouco tempo e em que eu sugeri, erradamente, um aviso vermelho. Quanto a avisos (vou ser conservador) penso que, por prevenção, o amarelo* pode ser emitido pois chuva intensa é possível devido à muita água precipitável e ventos muito fortes (em altitude). Penso que o cavamento inicial e a passagem pela frente vão consistir no surgimento de células, dispersas, de rápido desenvolvimento vertical. A humidade irregular ao longo da atmosfera inibirá muitas células. Não acredito muito em trovoada. O CAPE é baixo a moderado e o jet/ventos mais fortes a 500 hPa estão longe.

*A frente associada à depressão em cavamento afetará mais o G. Ocidental a partir das 21 horas de amanhã (saída das 18+27), fora do alcance desta previsão. Parece-me uma situação dúbia. As eventuais células tanto podem atingir o G. Ocidental como surgirem a vários quilómetros de distância (como aconteceu da última vez). No limite, um aviso laranja é possível.


----------



## Orion (27 Set 2015 às 00:50)

Estou desiludido. O AROME não prevê nenhum apocalipse 











Gostava mais da saída das 0UTC


----------



## lserpa (27 Set 2015 às 01:03)

@Orion, ja na ultima vez que consultei o arome conseguiu ser o modelo mais acertado... Lolol... Deixou de lado o cenário apocalíptico o qual é costume, modelando um cenário mais realista.... O que se confirmou. 
Relativamente ao evento de amanhã, estou de acordo com o teu ponto de vista, aliás, estava a começar a escrever o meu ponto de vista, mas o teu resume exatamente o que eu acho... 
Penso que a rajada aos 2 metros, no grupo Ocidental, poderá rondar valores próximos dos 100km/h.


----------



## Orion (27 Set 2015 às 01:04)

Orion disse:


> As eventuais células tanto podem atingir o G. Ocidental como surgirem a vários quilómetros de distância (como aconteceu da última vez).



Para exemplificar:











----

Quanto ao eclipse, as perspetivas não são as melhores:





Há sempre a 'net... 

http://www.ccssc.org/webcast.html


----------



## lserpa (27 Set 2015 às 01:13)

lserpa disse:


> Penso que a rajada aos 2 metros, no grupo Ocidental, poderá rondar valores próximos dos 100km/h.



O arome aponta para uma rajada máxima entre os 80/90 km/h, numa área bem limitada, de resto a rajada rondará os 70km/h na generalidade. 
[IMG]//images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/09/26/b7b87c8ebef0bb4683b4d3ab8dfb8177.jpg[/IMG]
Parece-me também bastante plausível.


----------



## lserpa (27 Set 2015 às 12:00)

Não me recordava de em Setembro haver uma entrada de ar frio bem power!! Que PUTO DE ANOMALIA   
-8!!


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (27 Set 2015 às 12:07)

Depois há que acompanhar a evolução da pressão atmosférica até ao início de outubro, que se prevê que baixe bastante. CAPE e LI em preparação para algum evento no início de outubro? Teremos vale depressionário intenso a reproduzir tempestades durante vários dias mais ou menos na região dos Açores? Bem, tenho curiosidade...
Cumprimentos ao pessoal


----------



## Orion (27 Set 2015 às 14:25)

Bom, o GFS 6z mostra um cavamento da depressão inferior ao que estava sendo modelado, afetando isto os campos de vento. Agora é esperar para ver. Em termos gerais não vejo grandes alterações na previsão que fiz. Mas não tenho grandes expectativas relativamente à chuva.


----------



## Orion (27 Set 2015 às 16:49)




----------



## lserpa (27 Set 2015 às 20:54)

já chove na Fajã Grande ilha das Flores com alguma intensidade
Imagem em direto.
http://www.spotazores.com/cam/36/0


----------



## AzoresPower (27 Set 2015 às 20:54)

Sigo com 20°C, vento moderado e nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## Orion (27 Set 2015 às 22:24)

As células crescem menos do que pensava. Provavelmente há uma camada tampão em altitude. Não deram mas o aviso amarelo já se cumpriu:






Mais 2.5 mm e era aviso laranja


----------



## Orion (27 Set 2015 às 23:50)

Metade da frente já passou pelo G. Ocidental. Foi uma 'sorte' as células terem passado exatamente por cima das estações (+8 mms nas Flores na última hora). Sem radar é impossível verificar a severidade da chuva à noite. A atividade convectiva é dispersa. Como escrevi anteriormente, acredito que haja uma camada tampão.


----------



## Orion (27 Set 2015 às 23:57)

Olhando transversalmente para o GFS é possível que o G. Central experiencie condições semelhantes às do G. Ocidental (mas na generalidade menos gravosas). Na globalidade a frente perderá muita ventania antes de chegar ao G. Oriental. Curiosamente o CAPE deverá ser superior neste grupo.

















É possivel que a frente chegue muito mal tratada ao G. Oriental. A humidade a 700 hPa é muito fina, reduzindo drasticamente a probabilidade de chuva.






Se tivesse que apostar, diria que chuva fraca a moderada pode ocorrer.


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2015 às 00:04)

Deixo para amanhã o frio polar. Vai ser uma lotaria, a eventual chuva


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2015 às 02:42)

Uma célula está a desenvolver-se rapidamente a oeste do Faial. Trovoada é uma possibilidade:


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2015 às 14:21)

Boa tarde.

Vou tentar fazer uma antevisão das próximas 72 horas mediante o GFS. Como a previsão tem um intervalo temporal extenso não vou entrar em muito pormenor porque certamente as condições irão mudar, ligeiramente ou não (daí que use a saída 6z do GFS que não é do meu agrado).

Nas próximas horas uma cut-off (em português não tem uma tradução literal. Basicamente é um núcleo depressionário que engloba ar frio em altitude e que se desprende da corrente atmosférica dominante) irá formar-se a noroeste do arquipélago dos Açores, deslocando-progressivamente para este. A atmosfera ficará mais ou menos estável, formando-se um bloqueio, estando o núcleo depressionário mais ou menos estável na zona dos Açores e os focos mais intensos do anticiclone a oeste e a nordeste do arquipélago. Os ventos mais fortes irão ocorrer tendencialmente no noroeste da depressão, onde se encontram as isobaras mais juntas:






Esta depressão irá ficar progressivamente verticalmente empilhada, ou seja, haverá (quase) uma sobreposição dos núcleos depressionários nos vários níveis da atmosfera (500 hPa, 700 hPa, 850 hPa...). Isto contribuirá para que não haja um cavamento significativo da depressão. O _jet _não passa pelo centro da depressão mas pode alimentar o surgimento de células (irei abordar isto mais tarde).

Começando pela superfície, os pontos de orvalho não serão muito altos. Mesmo a 72h estarão pelos 17/18º (para poupar espaço não insiro a imagem). Quanto aos ventos de superfície, poderão ser localmente moderados:






Mais acima, a convergência será, de vez em quando, muito interessante:






A 925 hPa, os ventos serão moderados, afetando mais o G. Ocidental. Nota ainda para a humidade irregular e para o pouco contraste na temperatura:
















A 850 hPa, ventos fortes a afetar mais o G. Ocidental, humidade irregular e temperaturas pouco díspares:
















Ainda neste nível, nota para a pouca água precipitável (que é muito relevante na determinação da severidade da chuva) e a muita vorticidade:


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2015 às 14:58)

A 700 hPa, há uma bolsa de ar frio. Os ventos mais intensos afetarão mais o G. Ocidental. O CAPE, LI e os movimentos verticais são irregulares. Nota ainda para o muito ar seco:





















A 500 hPa, os ventos são moderados. A humidade é também irregular. A vorticidade é elevada e as temperaturas são interessantes:





















A 300 hPa, o _jet _irá também desprender-se da circulação dominante. Circundará a depressão. Poderá aumentar a intensidade das células:






Relativamente aos gradientes térmicos, e tomando em conta a saída 6+48 do GFS: entre 10 e 13º a 925 hPa (+-700 metros); entre 5 e 8º a 850 hPa (1,5 kms); 0º a 700 hPa (3 kms) e entre -15 e -19º a 500 hPa (6 kms) (as variações térmicas devem-se às bolsas de ar com temperaturas muito díspares ao longo do arquipélago). Fica então: 6.25º/km entre os 925 hPa e os 850 hPa [(10-5)/1,5-0.7)] e [(13-8)/1,5-0.7)]; entre os +-3.33º/km (camada estável) [(5-0)/3-1.5)] e os +-5.33º/km (camada instável) [(8-0)/(3-1.5)] entre os 825 hPa e os 700 hPa; entre os -5º/km [(-15-0)/(6-3)] e os ~-6.33º/km [(-19-0)/(6-3)] na camada entre os 700 hPa e os 500 hPa.

Conclusão: Espero uma grande diversidade de fenómenos atmosféricos durante este evento. Haverão locais em que haverá estabilidade e as nuvens serão impedidas de crescer muito e outros em que se poderão ver _cumulus _bastante desenvolvidos. A convecção será superior perto do núcleo depressionário (especialmente a noroeste), sendo que esta será dispersa (a humidade a 700 hPa encarregar-se-á disto). O G. Ocidental aparenta ser o mais afetado mas há sempre diferenças na realidade. A acontecer trovoada, esta será mais provável no G. Ocidental (nos outros grupos não acredito muito, pelo menos por agora). Nos locais com camadas tampão pode ocorrer chuva (um pouco mais) forte localmente. Não acredito que haja muita chuva forte em termos gerais. A água precipitável é muito baixa e humidade geral da atmosfera (excluindo o G. Ocidental) é muito irregular. Contudo, o ar em altitude está frio e com alguma humidade. Portanto, a condensação ocorrerá com alguma eficiência (especialmente perto do núcleo). A presença do _jet _pode dar azo a alguma célula mais forte com trovoada. Trombas de água fracas e de curta duração são possíveis devido à muita vorticidade nos níveis baixos. A irregularidade do CAPE, LI e movimentos verticais a 700 hPa baralham mais as contas. Células mais fortes podem surgir onde estes 3 fatores tiverem condições favoráveis.

Claro que as sucessivas saídas vão mudando sempre alguns parâmetros. O mais incerto é a trovoada. Como já escrevi, os Açores não são o continente em que a insolação tem um peso muito superior. Provavelmente as trovoadas estariam (quase) garantidas se o sol aquecesse o mar de forma significativa.


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2015 às 15:11)

Cá vai a previsão do ICON (que deve falhar porque eventos convectivos são difíceis de se prever):


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2015 às 15:18)

----
















O Grupo Oriental deve ficar a ver navios  Ainda falta algum tempo. Dificilmente haverá uma grande diferença do que está modelado mas alguns milímetros a mais podem escapar para oriente. A depressão deve ficar por cá até ao final da semana. Os grupos ocidental e central devem ter atenção redobrada (é possível que surjam células sucessivas no mesmo local devido à posição estacionária da depressão e vento/convergência persistentemente moderado/a a forte). Para quando um/a corvino/a e/ou florentino/a neste humilde tópico?


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2015 às 15:24)

30 Sep.; 08-14h; chuva acumulada:


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2015 às 15:36)

O dia com chuva mais intensa parece ser o dia 30 (no G. Central - GFS ou Ocidental - Hirlam). Amanhã ter-se-á mais certezas (localização, possiblidade de trovoada, instabilidade na atmosfera...).


----------



## lserpa (28 Set 2015 às 15:41)

Corvina, talx se arranje lolol, vou ver o que posso fazer


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2015 às 16:15)

Brutal diferença:


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2015 às 23:15)

Olhando para a saída das 18 do GFS, a chuva aumentou:


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2015 às 23:28)

A precipitação acima descrita, excecional, deverá ser alimentada por movimentos verticais sobrepostos na atmosfera (notar marcações amarelas - às vezes ilegíveis - indicativo dos movimentos verticais; a altura em mb/hPa está indicada no fim das cartas; a saída é GFS 18 + 42). O empilhamento vertical da depressão é notório:





















A especificidade temporal e situacional aumenta a probabilidade de que este evento não aconteça. Como escrevi antes a humidade é muito traiçoeira. Ver-se-á:


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2015 às 23:58)

Se fosse pelo AROME o IPMA gastava os avisos vermelhos.


----------



## lserpa (29 Set 2015 às 01:01)

@Orion tens precipitação aí pelos teus lados? Vejo no imap uma DE fora do Nordeste!


----------



## lserpa (29 Set 2015 às 01:06)

Ok got it  cá está a origem


----------



## FranciscoSR (29 Set 2015 às 02:03)

Boas.
Sigo com barulho estranho que não chegou a 2 segundos. Mais alguém ouviu o estrondo?
Detetaram descargas eléctricas?

Edit:
Novamente, aconteceu. Parece trovoada mas muito curta. 1-2 segundos.


----------



## lserpa (29 Set 2015 às 02:19)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Boas.
> Sigo com barulho estranho que não chegou a 2 segundos. Mais alguém ouviu o estrondo?
> Detetaram descargas eléctricas?
> 
> ...


Vou ver o que rola  no satélite


----------



## lserpa (29 Set 2015 às 02:24)

Confirma-se algumas DE's uma a poucos km de ponta Delgada, outras duas fora do Nordeste


----------



## lserpa (29 Set 2015 às 02:25)

No grupo Ocidental, também deverá estar para breve.... Grandes desenvolvimentos verticais rápidos


----------



## lserpa (29 Set 2015 às 02:40)

Portanto, ha uma zona no grupo oriental, onde há a formação praticamente estacionária de células convectivas. Resultado disso poderá ser chuva pontualmente forte e trovoada... 
Nada que não estivesse modelado... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Os topos destas células não são muito altos (grupo ocidental)


----------



## lserpa (29 Set 2015 às 02:41)

lserpa disse:


> Portanto, ha uma zona no grupo oriental, onde há a formação praticamente estacionária de células convectivas. Resultado disso poderá ser chuva pontualmente forte e trovoada...
> Nada que não estivesse modelado...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2015 às 03:19)

lserpa disse:


> @Orion tens precipitação aí pelos teus lados? Vejo no imap uma DE fora do Nordeste!



De vez em quando ouço chuva. 3 raios também. Surpreendente.



lserpa disse:


> Nada que não estivesse modelado...



Mais ou menos. Alguns modelos indicavam o fortalecimento. O GFS mais sobre Sta. Maria:






Pessoalmente nem dei muita atenção à frente porque a meio da tarde tinha mau aspeto. Bem-vinda a surpresa.


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2015 às 03:22)

lserpa disse:


> No grupo Ocidental, também deverá estar para breve.... Grandes desenvolvimentos verticais rápidos



Já houve trovoada. A convectividade ainda está muito concentrada:






Como curiosidade, o Hirlam já tirou o ponto vermelho de chuva no dia 30. No dia 1 põe muita chuva nos Grs. Central e Oriental. Há que acompanhar com atenção.

O Eumetsat devia ter melhor definição. Mas enfim, é o que há.


----------



## lserpa (29 Set 2015 às 09:33)

Bom dia a todos!!! Belas mammatus!!! Há também uma bigorna na ponta oposta...


----------



## lserpa (29 Set 2015 às 09:49)

Eh lá, já ao tempo que não via algo tão massivo como esta... Os mammatus não enganam
Digamos que, a área onde ela se localiza na depressão é promissora... Há uma grande probabilidade de ser um "berçário" 




É fantástica, não é?


----------



## Thomar (29 Set 2015 às 10:01)

lserpa disse:


> Eh lá, já ao tempo que não via algo tão massivo como esta... Os mammatus não enganam
> Digamos que, a área onde ela se localiza na depressão é promissora... Há uma grande probabilidade de ser um "berçário"
> 
> 
> ...


Foto linda! As anteriores também. 
Esperemos que ocorram episódios interessantes de precipitação acompanhada de .


----------



## lserpa (29 Set 2015 às 10:05)

Yep, tal como eu suspeitava, é mesmo na vírgula da depressão.


----------



## lserpa (29 Set 2015 às 10:17)

A temperatura dos topos é que julguei que fosse menos. Mesmo assim são belas na mesma... 




A frente é que ganhou uma expressão em altitude descomunal!!


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2015 às 13:52)

lserpa disse:


> Eh lá, já ao tempo que não via algo tão massivo como esta... Os mammatus não enganam
> Digamos que, a área onde ela se localiza na depressão é promissora... Há uma grande probabilidade de ser um "berçário"
> 
> 
> ...



 Só se vê devido à humidade irregular. Coisa pouco comum mas que ninguém se queixa 

Estive a ver o histórico da NOAA. A trovoada é muito concentrada e de curta duração (e baixa intensidade). Só daqui a 2/3 dias, mais coisa menos coisa, é que os aguaceiros se tornarão lotaria nos 3 grupos. Por agora só mesmo os Grs. Ocidental e Central para terem (mais) chuva.

Já há muito tempo que não faz trovoada consistente (um aviso laranja). Mas também os Açores não são o melhor sítio para isso.


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2015 às 14:22)

Aguaceiro fotogénico nas Lajes do Pico


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2015 às 14:28)

Sem radar é, obviamente, complicado. Mas hoje de madrugada as células no G. Ocidental não produziram muita chuva (pode ter passado poucos quilómetros ao lado).

Corvo:






Flores:


----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Set 2015 às 14:31)

Boa Tarde a todos ...

Por aqui o dia amanheceu radioso porém ao longo da tarde o céu tem ficado cada vez mais escuro e ameaçador e há questão de meia hora já caiu alguns pingos de chuva fracos ...


----------



## lserpa (29 Set 2015 às 14:52)

Pelos meus lados está uma ventania descomunal! Está a aumentar gradualmente


----------



## lserpa (29 Set 2015 às 14:54)

Há registo de trovoada a este da graciosa


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2015 às 15:49)

O tefigrama de hoje mostra o quão instável está a atmosfera (muito). Nota ainda para o vento com direções muito díspares ao longo da atmosfera (a vorticidade vai manter-se elevada). Como escrevi na previsão, o ar (relativamente) seco e a pouca água precipitável (22 mm) impedem o surgimento de aguaceiros generalizados e fortes (mas onde ocorrerem podem ser moderados a fortes entre outros motivos devido à saturação perto dos 500 hPa - 6 kms). A estabilidade acima dos 9000 metros pode impedir o desenvolvimento de uma célula mais forte. Células com grande, e rápido, desenvolvimento vertical devem ser esperadas, especialmente à volta do núcleo depressionário (onde há maior convergência):






O GFS subavaliou o CAPE e o LI:






Olhando para os tefigramas do ECM, estas condições devem-se manter assim até dia 1 pelo menos (o ECM dá valores muito mais reduzidos de CAPE mas penso que está a subavaliar).


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2015 às 15:54)

lserpa disse:


> Há registo de trovoada a este da graciosa


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2015 às 16:07)

E já de vez, que me esqueci de escrever, trovoadas podem acontecer


----------



## AzoresPower (29 Set 2015 às 16:55)

Hoje está fresquinho. 

Sigo com céu nublado,  vento fraco e chuviscos,  de momento.


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2015 às 16:58)

Em Ponta Delgada, céu pouco nublado. Um dia agradável. Se eu não acompanhasse a situação e me dissessem que há um núcleo depressionário a 100 km a sudoeste de S. Miguel eu diria que era mentira


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2015 às 17:06)

Orion disse:


>








>30 mms na Graciosa em 2 horas. Os aguaceiros não detetados pelas estações podem ser iguais ou ligeiramente superiores. Mais 10 mms nas próximas 4 horas e a Graciosa experiencia o equivalente a um aviso laranja (ainda está no amarelo). O problema é a convecção local e persistente.


----------



## lserpa (29 Set 2015 às 17:16)

Como vos dizia à bocado, cá está o aumento gradual do vento... 
Nota para a zona de observação, onde o vento tem menor impacto no presente quadrante. 
Na zona alta da cidade esse valor superior quase de certeza. Se tiver o anemómetro no carro faço uma medição.




Nota: obs. Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco.


----------



## lserpa (29 Set 2015 às 17:29)

Fazendo uma vista geral ao arquipélago, pode-se observar bastante convecção ao norte do grupo central, dando maior ênfase á graciosa.
Estou estupefato com a intensidade que a frente fria adquiriu! 
No entanto a convecção junto do grupo central é moderada. Nada ainda que faça saltar a vista. 
Pena mesmo não haver radar... Assim, prever onde irá ocorrer precipitação mais significativa é um tiro no escuro...


----------



## lserpa (29 Set 2015 às 17:37)

Deixo aqui também a imagem de satélite do Eumetsat "air masses" RGB, e onde está agora a área de CB's, é onde as massas convergem com maior intensidade, também é extremamente notável a diferença entre massas.., diria que é quase perfeita, o GFS modelava bem isto ontem!


----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Set 2015 às 17:57)

Aqui por Angra desde há algum tempo que chove com alguma intensidade mas ainda nada de muito extremo ...


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2015 às 21:57)

À exceção de uma célula perto/sobre a Terceira e outra perto da Graciosa tudo calmo no arquipélago. A depressão ficará algum tempo aqui. Portanto, ainda se está no início. Lá para o final da semana pode até ganhar força, afetando depois o continente com alguma intensidade.


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 22:14)

lserpa disse:


> Belas mammatus!!! Há também uma bigorna na ponta oposta...



 Belas fotos! Não é muito comum ver-se disto pelos Açores.


----------



## lserpa (29 Set 2015 às 23:06)

Sigo com 15°c aqui pela Horta  e o IPMA confirma, já tive que reforçar um pouco o agasalho, visto que hoje a temperatura nem chegou aos 20, isto, juntando a intensidade do vento, estava mesmo desagradável "agradável" no meu ponto de vista Lolol


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2015 às 23:09)

Orion disse:


> Sem radar é, obviamente, complicado. Mas hoje de madrugada as células no G. Ocidental não produziram muita chuva (pode ter passado poucos quilómetros ao lado).
> 
> Corvo:
> 
> ...



Tendo sido avisado do erro pelo @StormRic, o gráfico das Flores está enganado. O correto é este (o período em questão refere-se à madrugada de hoje):






Falta umas legendas nos gráficos para ser mais fácil detetar o erro


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2015 às 23:11)

lserpa disse:


> Sigo com 15°c aqui pela Horta  e o IPMA confirma, já tive que reforçar um pouco o agasalho, visto que hoje a temperatura nem chegou aos 20, isto, juntando a intensidade do vento, estava mesmo desagradável "agradável" no meu ponto de vista Lolol



Por volta das 4:30 em PDL estava bastante fresco.

Adveção de ar frio + nuvens baixas = Outono


----------



## faroeste (30 Set 2015 às 00:11)

Mera informação na última hora 3.3mm


----------



## faroeste (30 Set 2015 às 00:35)

Nesta última meia hora 5.7mm muita chuva


----------



## Hazores (30 Set 2015 às 00:54)

Boa noite, 
Tal como o colega Faroeste referiu pela zona oeste da ilha terceira chove muito...
A chuva mais intensa verifica-se mesmo só neste lado da ilha, em Angra e mesmo na Praia, a chuva tem caído com menor intensidade....


----------



## Wessel1985 (30 Set 2015 às 10:15)

Bom Dia

Confirmar os relatos dos meus colegas terceirenses ... Por Angra pela noite caíram alguns aguaceiros moderados a fortes mas certamente para os lados do oeste da ilha e São Jorge a coisa foi mais intensa ...

Neste momento temos céu pouco nublado e até algum sol ... Um dia calmo por agora ...


----------



## lserpa (30 Set 2015 às 12:25)

Bem, aqui pelos meus lados choveu toda a manhã e agora está a trovejar, e está bastante escuro


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (30 Set 2015 às 12:35)

Bom dia!
No que respeita a esta depressão, acho que ainda não deu o que se esperava que desse... isto é, julgo ser correto pensar que a partir da tarde de hoje haverá um agravamento do estado do tempo, que começará no grupo central (ilhas do Faial e Pico) e se irá estender de forma gradual às restantes ilhas do grupo central e, mais tarde, às do grupo oriental.
Quanto ao grupo central, penso que deverá começar a sentir um agravamento mais acentuado da chuva entre as 12h e as 15h, podendo ocorrer trovoada, com mais probabilidade no Faial e Pico.
Quanto ao grupo oriental, parece mais provável a ocorrência de precipitação forte (e trovoada também) a durante a madrugada e manhã de amanhã. Especial destaque para a última atualização do GFS, que aponta para forte diferencial da humidade nos 700 hpa e movimentos verticais intensos, o que, ajudado pelos valores de CAPE  e LI interessantes e pela orografia da ilha de São Miguel, poderão provocar acumulados de precipitação bastante superiores aos descritos no modelo que sigo mais atentamente.


----------



## lserpa (30 Set 2015 às 12:47)

Como vos tinha dito. A minha zona esteve toda a manhã envolvida nos clusters que estão no centro, na vírgula propriamente dita, creio já serem comma clouds. 





Nesta imagem as DE's localizavam-se a oeste, não são muito enérgicas. 




Para além de não serem topos muito altos, são muito ricos em água... Lol, chove moderado já faz algum tempo.




Conveção.


----------



## lserpa (30 Set 2015 às 12:50)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Bom dia!
> No que respeita a esta depressão, acho que ainda não deu o que se esperava que desse... isto é, julgo ser correto pensar que a partir da tarde de hoje haverá um agravamento do estado do tempo, que começará no grupo central (ilhas do Faial e Pico) e se irá estender de forma gradual às restantes ilhas do grupo central e, mais tarde, às do grupo oriental.
> Quanto ao grupo central, penso que deverá começar a sentir um agravamento mais acentuado da chuva entre as 12h e as 15h, podendo ocorrer trovoada, com mais probabilidade no Faial e Pico.
> Quanto ao grupo oriental, parece mais provável a ocorrência de precipitação forte (e trovoada também) a durante a madrugada e manhã de amanhã. Especial destaque para a última atualização do GFS, que aponta para forte diferencial da humidade nos 700 hpa e movimentos verticais intensos, o que, ajudado pelos valores de CAPE  e LI interessantes e pela orografia da ilha de São Miguel, poderão provocar acumulados de precipitação bastante superiores aos descritos no modelo que sigo mais atentamente.


Mais agravamento do que está aqui, talvez não vai ser bom Lolol... O tempo já está péssimo" porreiro" por estes lados.... Creio que isto pelos meus lados antecipou.


----------



## lserpa (30 Set 2015 às 12:55)

Pena o IPMA levar "ano e dia" para atualizar a precipitação, qualquer das formas coloco os valores registados na Horta até às 10:00


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2015 às 14:32)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Bom dia!
> No que respeita a esta depressão, acho que ainda não deu o que se esperava que desse... isto é, julgo ser correto pensar que a partir da tarde de hoje haverá um agravamento do estado do tempo, que começará no grupo central (ilhas do Faial e Pico) e se irá estender de forma gradual às restantes ilhas do grupo central e, mais tarde, às do grupo oriental.
> Quanto ao grupo central, penso que deverá começar a sentir um agravamento mais acentuado da chuva entre as 12h e as 15h, podendo ocorrer trovoada, com mais probabilidade no Faial e Pico.
> Quanto ao grupo oriental, parece mais provável a ocorrência de precipitação forte (e trovoada também) a durante a madrugada e manhã de amanhã. Especial destaque para a última atualização do GFS, que aponta para forte diferencial da humidade nos 700 hpa e movimentos verticais intensos, o que, ajudado pelos valores de CAPE  e LI interessantes e pela orografia da ilha de São Miguel, poderão provocar acumulados de precipitação bastante superiores aos descritos no modelo que sigo mais atentamente.



Bom dia e complementando com um pequeno resumo:

Vendo o histórico da NOAA trovejou no G. Central desde as +-9:45. Já choveu ontem/hoje de madrugada em PDL, mas os aguaceiros ao longo dia de hoje devem tornar-se mais dispersos, podendo chegar a todas as ilhas (a lotaria é mais democrática ). Excluindo a frente a este, a convecção continua a ser muito isolada mas persistente.

Quanto à depressão, ela manter-se-á mais ou menos igual em termos de pressão estando à 'deriva' sobre o arquipélago. Mas há duas grandes diferenças. O vento aumentará de intensidade ao longo do dia e amanhã no G. Oriental (ficando em pé de igualdade com os restantes grupos em períodos passados) e o CAPE aumentará na generalidade:












O GFS não indica ventos muito intensos ao longo da atmosfera, incluindo a 500 hPa. Dependendo da instabilidade, o _jet _poderá auxiliar:






A água precipitável continuará baixa e a humidade impedirá a formação de muitas células (por exemplo e na carta abaixo dificilmente surgiriam células em Sta. Maria):






Como já enfatizei antes, as células podem ser persistentes e, mais ou menos, estacionárias. Pode ocorrer todo o tipo de aguaceiros (daí ter escrito que esperava muita diversidade neste evento), fracos, moderados e/ou fortes dependendo da saturação de cada camada e da convergência. O tefigrama dará uma ideia mais clara. Trovoada localizada continua a ser uma possibilidade (com insolação seria ainda mais interessante)

Mais para a frente (5 de Outubro), o GFS modela mais uma depressão, desta vez a norte. Seria engraçado duas seguidas


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2015 às 14:44)




----------



## Orion (30 Set 2015 às 14:52)

Hoje às 11:40:


----------



## lserpa (30 Set 2015 às 15:40)

Na Horta, o acumulado desde as 00:00 até às 13:00 já vai nos 27,7mm, tendo em conta que o acumulado foi na sua maioria na manhã de hoje. Registou-se cerca de 20,6mm nas últimas 6 horas, o qual fica a um bocadinho apenas do aviso amarelo...


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2015 às 16:06)

O tefigrama de hoje é quase idêntico ao de ontem:






Há uma maior semelhança na direção dos ventos. A camada saturada está mais abaixo (+- 2.5kms), quando comparando com ontem (visível mediante o manto de nuvens que cobre, pelo menos parcialmente, muitas ilhas). Nota ainda para o paredão visto dos Biscoitos, Terceira:






Continua a trovejar sobre a Graciosa.


----------



## lserpa (30 Set 2015 às 16:13)

@Orion já viste o CAPE e o Li? 1126 de CAPE e -4°c de LI e nota também para os 997 hpa


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2015 às 16:24)

lserpa disse:


> @Orion já viste o CAPE e o Li? 1126 de CAPE e -4°c de LI e nota também para os 997 hpa



O núcleo da depressão, ou pelo menos os movimentos/convecção mais pronunciados, está entre os Grs. Ocidental e Central. Daí que esteja a afetar mais as ilhas ocidentais do G. Central. Eu tenho que esperar para ver o que vem para aqui


----------



## lserpa (30 Set 2015 às 16:46)

Por cá, mais uma pancada de água, penso que é desta que atinge o amarelo  
 O vento também já mudou de direção, vindo agora de OSO. 
Digamos que para o meu último dia de férias até não está mau de todo Lolol


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (30 Set 2015 às 17:42)

As atualizações são muito variáveis, mas penso haver alguma trovoada com precipitação moderada e pontualmente forte a caminho do grupo oriental, para o fim do dia... Grupo central, como está quase no centro da depressão, tem tendência a apanhar com mais borrascas... Quanto a amanhã, ainda não percebi qual parece que vai ser a ilha mais afetada: Terceira ou São Miguel... O modelo está confuso...
@Orion, como está a vorticidade no grupo oriental hoje e amanhã? Há condições para uma eventual tromba de água fraca?


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2015 às 17:56)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Grupo central, como está quase no centro da depressão, tem tendência a apanhar com mais borrascas...



Mais não. A chuva mais forte tem acontecido no centro da depressão (excluindo a frente longínqua) que se localiza no G. Central. A convecção é muito localizada.



Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Quanto a amanhã, ainda não percebi qual parece que vai ser a ilha mais afetada: Terceira ou São Miguel... O modelo está confuso...



É porque segues linearmente o modelo (e queres acertar na agulha do palheiro). É um evento convectivo. É aconselhável dares mais incerteza à tua previsão, aproximando-a à realidade (que é incerta). Curiosamente o ICON acertou na localização da célula representada na imagem da Eumetsat que publiquei anteriormente:






E mesmo o ICON tem mudado os acumulados a cada saída. O que é normal. É um evento convectivo.



Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> @Orion, como está a vorticidade no grupo oriental hoje e amanhã? Há condições para uma eventual tromba de água fraca?



A vorticidade irá continuar. Tornados/trombas de água fracos/as são possíveis nas células mais fortes. Pode até já ter acontecido


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2015 às 17:58)

Em PDL chuva fraca. Manto nebuloso em altitude. A chuva deve vir desse mesmo local. Mais um efeito engraçado (Calheta, S. Jorge):






Uma chuva de luz


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2015 às 18:07)

@Azorean Storm Buster a vorticidade observada é brutal:


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2015 às 18:13)

Em PDL muita escuridão. Uma faixa nebulosa com algum desenvolvimento vertical rápido despeja um aguaceiro moderado a forte. Algumas rajadas, moderadas, de vento.


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2015 às 19:33)

Ouço .


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2015 às 19:44)

Aguaceiro forte neste momento que até reduz a visibilidade. Continuará a haver algum potencial tornádico no arquipélago (mas com baixa probabilidade):








> Studies in North America looked at the use of helicity (ignoring sign) for forecasting the risk of tornadoes. They found the following:
> 
> Helicity 150-299 ... weak tornadoes (possible 'supercell')
> 
> ...



http://weatherfaqs.org.uk/node/69

O _wind shear_ é que poderá não ser o mais favorável para a sua formação (mais forte no G. Oriental no fim do dia hoje; a convecção poderá ser forte):


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2015 às 20:44)

Trovoada e chuva fortíssima em PDL. Brutal célula. Se não me engano chove granizo. A luz esteve quase a ir-se embora:


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2015 às 20:45)

Vejo os reflexos dos raios ainda. A chuva já parou.


----------



## lserpa (30 Set 2015 às 20:49)

Granizo era algo que eu não contava. 
As células não pareciam ser altas o suficiente para isso, mas, meteorologia é assim mesmo... Sinal de um aumento da instabilidade


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2015 às 20:54)

Deu para ver 2 raios, entre as nuvens, diretamente. Chuva forte novamente. Há pouco não se via nada com o dilúvio.


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2015 às 21:04)

No site as estações do IPMA não funcionam desde as 15h. Inacreditável  A chuva deve ter passado diretamente por cima do aeroporto.


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2015 às 21:11)

No _wunderground_ houve uma descida abrupta da temperatura:






http://www.wunderground.com/history...reqdb.zip=00000&reqdb.magic=1&reqdb.wmo=08512


----------



## lserpa (30 Set 2015 às 21:47)

O @Azorean Storm Buster já me tinha dito isso, realmente houve uma descida... Vou ver se o RGB mostra alguma coisa...


----------



## lserpa (30 Set 2015 às 21:53)

Exatamente. Agora o grupo Oriental, está sob a influência de ar mais frio e seco, deverá haver uma diminuição temporária da convecção. 
Nota para uma perda de organização da circulação, creio que aparentemente existem em simultâneo 2 centros, poderá ser uma mudança de localização do centro do sistema...


----------



## lserpa (30 Set 2015 às 21:56)

Ainda relativamente à imagem anterior, existem ainda alguma nuvens altas perto de São Miguel que poderão causar alguma precipitação, (sem radar, tiro no escuro). Entretanto o vento irá rodar brevemente para Oeste, se houver a continuação deste movimento.


----------



## lserpa (30 Set 2015 às 22:05)

Estava a tentar perceber, através do site do IPMA, nas estações on-line, onde poderia estar o centro aproximadamente, mas pelos vistos, este já não atualiza desde as 15UTC... Num dia como este é uma falha miserável! 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/#


----------



## FranciscoSR (30 Set 2015 às 23:06)

Boas.
Eu estava na baixa naquela altura e realmente a luz falhou algumas vezes aquando das descargas eléctricas. Choveu muito mesmo!
As obras na marginal (passadeiras) não ajudaram no transito e também o sistema de escoamento estava parcialmente entupido devido às mesmas.


----------



## lserpa (30 Set 2015 às 23:21)

Chove torrencialmente pela Horta!! Desta vez tocada a vento


----------



## Afgdr (30 Set 2015 às 23:41)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento moderado.

Hoje, caíram alguns aguaceiros, com destaque para um aguaceiro bem forte que caiu pelas 18h e tal. Vi alguns clarões e ouvi alguns trovões também a partir do final da tarde.

Partilho convosco uma fotografia de um relâmpago tirada hoje em Ponta Delgada.


Autor: Vítor Oliveira







Foi gravado também um vídeo da trovoada, desta vez na Ribeira Grande.


Autor: Paulo César Teixeira




Há bastante tempo que não posto, tenho andado bastante ocupado com a universidade. Anteontem, dia 28, fez 4 anos desde que me registei no fórum MeteoPT.


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 00:33)

Apagão de todas as estações do IPMA desde as 16:00.

Acumulados horários dos últimos três dias em todas as estações oficiais dos Açores:






Resumo do mês de Setembro e acumulados diários da última semana (dia 30 incompleto).






Angra do Heroísmo e Nordeste já ultrapassaram os *400 mm* de acumulado no mês!

Santa Maria é a ilha com menos precipitação; Ponta Delgada e Mosteiros as estações mais secas.


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 01:16)

Chove forte no Pico desde há hora e meia.

22:00





23:00


----------



## lserpa (16 Out 2017 às 23:32)

Pessoal da administração, temos um intruso publicitário!! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------

